# Ambiguously Gendered Return of 'What is the Hivemind?'



## Kemrain

Here we go. Frukathka has ben usurping my place as the Hive-starter. He's a big meaney face. But, I'm back, and peace and order are restored upon the hive once more.

- Kemrain the Traditional.


----------



## Crothian

There was a time when all new threads started with a Filk, if you really are a traditionalist you'd do that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh dear, this must be posted in response to one of the last things from the last Hivemind before I went to sleep:

(F n-1) + (F n-2) is *not* the elegant solution.  It is in fact the terribly inelegant solution.  Even 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 is better!

The elegant solution I haven't mentioned yet.  It works in logarithmic time (so if you want the 1267650600228229401496703205376th Fibonacci number, I can get it for you in 100 steps, whereas the 1 1 2 3... method would take 1267650600228229401496703205376 steps, and the awful (F n-1) + (F n-2) method would make the universe explode before it ever found the answer.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I have a job interview today for an in-house, higher paying position.  I need good vibes and prayers!!!!


----------



## Crothian

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I have a job interview today for an in-house, higher paying position.  I need good vibes and prayers!!!!




If the interview starts going bad and you have nothing to loose tell them the Ooze supports you.  Then hold up your left pinky and pucker your lips.  They will know what you mean.  Best of luck!!


----------



## Turanil

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I have a job interview today for an in-house, higher paying position.  I need good vibes and prayers!!!!



You've got my word of mouth of prayers for your success!    (Postcount = Postcount +1, and Hivemind = Slower ENworld Server   )


----------



## Maldur

Gods Im bored!


----------



## Crothian

Write a book review!!


----------



## Knight Otu

> (OOC: Indeed--it looks like the group will beat the average playtest result of the encounter for attacking the hobgoblins and then never retreating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I playtested a few different scenarios a few times).  Hurray!!)



Is that *beat* in a goodway or in a bad way?

How long until Jdvn's character is...?


----------



## HellHound

What Is The Hivemind?


----------



## Knight Otu

HellHound said:
			
		

> What Is The Hivemind?




There is no Hivemind.


But I'll blame it anyway.


----------



## Kemrain

HellHound said:
			
		

> What Is The Hivemind?



 The answer is out there, HellHound. It's looking for you. And it will find you, if you want it to.

- Kemrain the Mysterious.


----------



## Crothian

HellHound said:
			
		

> What Is The Hivemind?




You're soaking in it


----------



## Aeson

I was starting to get worried. No hivemind and no bump thread. Lady A's gonna by snippy.

Good luck on the interview.


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was starting to get worried. No hivemind and no bump thread. Lady A's gonna by snippy.




Heaven forbid someone actually use the rest of the forums.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> Heaven forbid someone actually use the rest of the forums.....



What rest?! *goes looking*

Oh my god, it is full of posts!


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> Heaven forbid someone actually use the rest of the forums.....



We turn all the others into hiveminds. So this is a place for shared thought.


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What rest?! *goes looking*
> 
> Oh my god, it is full of posts!




There;s a whole world out there outside the Hivemind.....it is fresh, beautiful and ready to be conquored.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is that *beat* in a goodway or in a bad way?
> 
> How long until Jdvn's character is...?



 Well, it could be a good way, in that they didn't have a death yet.  The problem is the unconscious cleric (plus the ranger who couldv'e used the wand is out-cold too).  Hope somebody has Heal to help Cade.  As for Anton, he has a few more rounds of bleeding in him


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it could be a good way, in that they didn't have a death yet. The problem is the unconscious cleric (plus the ranger who couldv'e used the wand is out-cold too). Hope somebody has Heal to help Cade. As for Anton, he has a few more rounds of bleeding in him



Heh, you knocked out Scun while I wasn't looking. You might still have the chance to become the first meany-killer DM.


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> There;s a whole world out there outside the Hivemind..... ready to be conquored.



Indeed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Heh, you knocked out Scun while I wasn't looking. You might still have the chance to become the first meany-killer DM.



 Its not myyyyyy fault.  I playtested and determined that 2 gray renders, 10 level 2 hobgoblin fighters, and 6 level 2 barbarian orcs were a balanced encounter for 5 level 1 characters, 2 level 2 characters, and 1 level 3 barbarian.  (assuming the hobgoblins helped fight the other enemies--but not expecting the PCs to send in a human girl from their party to get one of the renders to help though)


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> There;s a whole world out there outside the Hivemind.....it is fresh, beautiful and ready to be conquored.



I'm scared Mr. Crothian what if they don't like me?


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its not myyyyyy fault.



That's what they all say.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's what they all say.



 Meh, it was pretty easy for the *danger* spot on my random encounter table.  I try to throw in one or two really dangerous encounters to my tables.  Sometimes they are much worse than this.  Why?  Because the world and its dungeons are not built by people who are reading the CR charts 

I still remember the 1st-level party:

"But dude, he said there were _fumes_ coming from the cave."

"Yeah, but we're first level, so its gotta just be a Wyrmling Green.  We can take it."


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm scared Mr. Crothian what if they don't like me?




My first response should be "What makes you think we like you?" but that might be seen as a little rude so I'll just go with the fallback message of:

You worry too much, just get out there and do your thing!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was starting to get worried. No hivemind and no bump thread. Lady A's gonna by snippy.




What the heck?!?!  I can't bump and there is only one page of Hivemind!  Something horrible has happened in the world!!   We must restore order immediately.

And I watching you Oozebag, I'm watching.
*shakes her old lady cane in the air threateningly*


----------



## Crothian

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And I watching you Oozebag, I'm watching.
> *shakes her old lady cane in the air threateningly*




That explains the face in the window.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> That explains the face in the window.....



Is the window melting?


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What the heck?!?!  I can't bump and there is only one page of Hivemind!  Something horrible has happened in the world!!   We must restore order immediately.
> 
> And I watching you Oozebag, I'm watching.
> *shakes her old lady cane in the air threateningly*





I warned you all. Now feel her wrath.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Well, the interview is over.  It was scheduled for 2 pm, but they called me 30 minutes early and then it lasted for an hour.  I HOPE that's a good sign.


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is the window melting?




No, but the AC is on below that and it might just be saving my life!!


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> No, but the AC is on below that and it might just be saving my life!!



You know you're roleplaying too much if you read that sentence, and your first thought is 'Armor Class?'


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know you're roleplaying too much if you read that sentence, and your first thought is 'Armor Class?'



 What about Astral Construct?  Then are you playing too many psions?


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know you're roleplaying too much if you read that sentence, and your first thought is 'Armor Class?'




That's why I refer to Armor class as defense value


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What about Astral Construct?  Then are you playing too many psions?



Well, I don't usually abbreviate Astral Construct... so, maybe yes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, I don't usually abbreviate Astral Construct... so, maybe yes.



 When playing a Shaper, it quickly becomes necessary to start abbreviating Astral Construct


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> There was a time when all new threads started with a Filk, if you really are a traditionalist you'd do that.



 Heh. I don't even remember that. (Not "didn't," mind - _don't_.)


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. I don't even remember that. (Not "didn't," mind - _don't_.)



Psst!


----------



## Kemrain

Only one page done by now? Cripes, what a slow day for a new Hive thread.

- Kemrain the Suprised.


----------



## Knight Otu

I am free of guilt.


Spoiler



...in this regard.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Only one page done by now? Cripes, what a slow day for a new Hive thread.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suprised.




I've been all workin' and stuff.


----------



## Aeson

I understand why the bump thread was closed but why the hivemind? Did it get too long? Did some ask that it be closed?


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> I understand why the bump thread was closed but why the hivemind? Did it get too long? Did some ask that be closed?



It got too looooooooooooooooong.


----------



## Crothian

I cleaned a room!!  3 more to go!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was starting to get worried. No hivemind and no bump thread. Lady A's gonna by snippy.
> 
> Good luck on the interview.




And you sure don't want to mess with a female insomniac when she gets "snippy"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Heaven forbid someone actually use the rest of the forums.....





::GASP!!!::

There's other forums?   Whu'd'a'thunk that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What the heck?!?!  I can't bump and there is only one page of Hivemind!  Something horrible has happened in the world!!   We must restore order immediately.
> 
> And I watching you Oozebag, I'm watching.
> *shakes her old lady cane in the air threateningly*





"I always feel like somebody's watching me...." --Rockwell

Ooo... Croth's got a stalker!!!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "I always feel like somebody's watching me...." --Rockwell
> 
> Ooo... Croth's got a stalker!!!




I used to be an overnight radio dj...I had a stalker.  Things got pretty weird for awhile.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I cleaned a room!!  3 more to go!!





Toxic fumes will do that to a room.... clean out all the people in there in a flash!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Toxic fumes will do that to a room.... clean out all the people in there in a flash!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And you sure don't want to mess with a female insomniac when she gets "snippy"...



Thats right I should know I used to be a twin.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats right I should know I used to be a twin.





That sounds like a "has been" sorta sitch..... 

Acoma's an insomniac, just my friend, Richard.... both from stress issues amongst other things... scary.


----------



## Knight Otu

Back on page one - that is, until JoeG overtakes me again...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Back on page one - that is, until JoeG overtakes me again...



 Uh oh...look out Jdvn1: All those attacks that can only be fired when you have line-of-sight on the same page are now available again


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uh oh...look out Jdvn1: All those attacks that can only be fired when you have line-of-sight on the same page are now available again




Kuahahaha!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Back on page one - that is, until JoeG overtakes me again...




The fight between KO and JoeG takes on a whole new level: the struggle to see who stays and who goes from Page 1....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The fight between KO and JoeG takes on a whole new level: the struggle to see who stays and who goes from Page 1....




I've got Mike Tyson on the phone he wants a peice of the winner.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I used to be an overnight radio dj...I had a stalker.  Things got pretty weird for awhile.



stalker oooo. What happened?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've got Mike Tyson on the phone he wants a peice of the winner.





Just as long as it's not the ear....


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The elegant solution I haven't mentioned yet.  It works in logarithmic time (so if you want the 1267650600228229401496703205376th Fibonacci number, I can get it for you in 100 steps...



Alright, Mr. Smarty-pants what is the 1267650600228229401496703205376th Fibonacci number? (Man. I love cut-and-paste.)


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just as long as it's not the ear....




I think he said something about finger foods.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Alright, Mr. Smarty-pants what is the 1267650600228229401496703205376th Fibonacci number? (Man. I love cut-and-paste.)



 Dude, I dunno.  I don't have my compiler at home 

Wanna know the special secret to get it fast?


----------



## Steve Jung

OK. Shoot.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> OK. Shoot.



 OK, so there's two steps to this one.  The first is something that seems unrelated:  Ready?  OK, you know about exponents and stuff, right?  Like 5 to the 8th power = 5*5*5*5*5*5*5*5 right?  Well that can take forever to calculate if you do it linearly like that, so look at this shortcut:

5 to the 8th power =

(5 squared) to the 4th power =

25 to the 4th power =

(25 squared) squared =

625 squared = 390625

Or:

5*5*5*5*5*5*5*5 =
(5*5)*(5*5)*(5*5)*(5*5) =
25*25*25*25 =
(25*25)*(25*25) =
(625*625) =
390625

This can save you massive amounts of time if you try to calculate 2 to the 128th power, for instance.  In fact, this is logarithmic

Got it so far?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dude, I dunno.  I don't have my compiler at home
> 
> Wanna know the special secret to get it fast?



Chocolate?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Chocolate?



 Not quite.  Part one is posted above


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think he said something about finger foods.





Nibbling again, is he?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Chocolate?





Only works on us women, it seems...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> OK. Shoot.





_BANG!_​


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only works on us women, it seems...




ucky stuff really.....


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Got it so far?



Yep.


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> BANG!



Augh. You got me. *Thump*


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yep.





_ glares _

and it never gets old!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> ucky stuff really.....





You don't know what you're missing....


----------



## Steve Jung

I can see this happening at Gen Con. *Sigh*


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You don't know what you're missing....




Sure I do, its not like the stuff is rare......


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I can see this happening at Gen Con. *Sigh*




I'm just going to follow you around glaring at you.....this is going to be the bestest Gen con Ever!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ glares _
> 
> and it never gets old!!





Ooooo.... a glaring ooze....  should we tremble like your last Jell-O gf or what?


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ooooo.... a glaring ooze....  should we tremble like your last Jell-O gf or what?




alas... there was not always room for her.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just going to follow you around glaring at you.....this is going to be the bestest Gen con Ever!!!





OOOOO!!! A glare-off at gen-con! Too bad I won't be there to see it happen....   That'd be soo much fun!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yep.
> Augh. You got me. *Thump*



OK. Now the fun part.

Ever seen this lonely matrix?:

1 1
1 0

The Fibonacci series starts with 0 1 1, right? Well the lower-right 0 is the 0, the upper left one is the red 1, and the other two are two copies of the blue 1.

Watch what happens when I multiply the matrix times itself:

1 1 * 1 1 =
1 0 _ 1 0

2 1
1 1

Look! Its the next Fibonacci number. And multiply again by the original to get

3 2
2 1

Look, got the next one!

Now if you're following, you can tell me my secret method


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OOOOO!!! A glare-off at gen-con! Too bad I won't be there to see it happen....   That'd be soo much fun!!!




Actually its a one way glare....Steve is not good enough to date my great grand daughter and to show my disapproval I glare at him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> alas... there was not always room for her.....





 
That just sounded _wrong_ for some reason.......


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Now if you're following, you can tell me my secret method



*raises hand* Um. Mr. Arden. I never learned about matrices.   


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Actually its a one way glare....Steve is not good enough to date my great grand daughter and to show my disapproval I glare at him.



I am too.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That just sounded _wrong_ for some reason.......




many things in the hive are wrong..... thank goodness no one checks up on us....


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I am too.




_ glares _


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Actually its a one way glare....Steve is not good enough to date my great grand daughter and to show my disapproval I glare at him.





But he's not worthy to glare back at you? Is that it?


----------



## Steve Jung

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ooooo.... a glaring ooze....  should we tremble like your last Jell-O gf or what?



She didn't tremble, but boy did she jiggle.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But he's not worthy to glare back at you? Is that it?




of course not, the only person from the Feng Shui game that is worthy is my great grand daughter....though the funny american with the tin foil hat was slightly amusing.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> many things in the hive are wrong..... thank goodness no one checks up on us....





Yeah... the sexual harassment suits would fly and I don't know if my lawyer is licensed to practice on the 'net or not....


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> She didn't tremble, but boy did she jiggle.





ya....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *raises hand* Um. Mr. Arden. I never learned about matrices.
> I am too.



 Don't worry about what the matrix then.  Just assume that its a magic square of numbers that when you multiply it by itself enough times, the Fibonacci numbers will magically appear for you in the upper-left corner of the square


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK. Now the fun part.
> 
> Now if you're following, you can tell me my secret method




nope.  You lost me at matrix. 
I spent several hours last semester trying to square a 5x5 matrix 
It didn't need to be squared, just running the data through twice was acceptable.  I knew this and I was trying to see I could do it
the answer was no. 
now just considering them makes my head hurt.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> nope.  You lost me at matrix.
> I spent several hours last semester trying to square a 5x5 matrix
> It didn't need to be squared, just running the data through twice was acceptable.  I knew this and I was trying to see I could do it
> the answer was no.
> now just considering them makes my head hurt.



 Follow my advice from above--pretend its not a matrix.  Its just some variable that gives you the Fibonacci numbers when you multiply by itself


----------



## Evilhalfling

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> She didn't tremble, but boy did she jiggle.




I like a bit of jigggle.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Follow my advice from above--pretend its not a matrix.  Its just some variable that gives you the Fibonacci numbers when you multiply by itself




Okay I'll see what I can do with it. 
Nobody gets it when I use the Fibonacci sequence in my D&D campains - unless it is posed directly as a puzzle.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> She didn't tremble, but boy did she jiggle.




And Croth starts listening to the new Eminem single "Ass Like That"...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Okay I'll see what I can do with it.
> Nobody gets it when I use the Fibonacci sequence in my D&D campains - unless it is posed directly as a puzzle.



 Okey dokey.  The key is to combine the two things I mentioned to calculate Fibonacci numbers really really super duper fast


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Okay I'll see what I can do with it.
> Nobody gets it when I use the Fibonacci sequence in my D&D campains - unless it is posed directly as a puzzle.





That'd blow all my fellow players' minds as math in general blows their minds. They'd be pulling out the calculators for sure!!


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And Croth starts listening to the new Eminem single "Ass Like That"...




not likely, I'm currently staying away fromm mmost modern music


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry about what the matrix then.  Just assume that its a magic square of numbers that when you multiply it by itself enough times, the Fibonacci numbers will magically appear for you in the upper-left corner of the square



OK. Is that it?


> of course not, the only person from the Feng Shui game that is worthy is my great grand daughter....though the funny american with the tin foil hat was slightly amusing.....



Yeah, he was.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yeah, he was.




Some one should have taken notes and made that into a short story hour.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> not likely, I'm currently staying away fromm mmost modern music




You miss out on alot of good music that way....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You miss out on alot of good music that way....




Well, not a lot of good music...I miss out on mostly crap


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Some one should have taken notes and made that into a short story hour.....




Sounds like your job... Thanks for volunteering on such a short notice!


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like your job... Thanks for volunteering on such a short notice!




Not relaly that short notice since it took place last August....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, not a lot of good music...I miss out on mostly crap




There's good mixed in with the crap. Same goes for any era of music.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> OK. Is that it?
> Yeah, he was.



 The secret is to exponentiate the matrix by itself using my fast exponential method I showed you first.  Yay!  You can do Fibonacci now really really fast!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not relaly that short notice since it took place last August....




Now to go on memory....

I did that for our last game session. But then I wrote it the following afternoon. After work.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The secret is to exponentiate the matrix by itself using my fast exponential method I showed you first.  Yay!  You can do Fibonacci now really really fast!



I bow to your mathematical skills.


----------



## Bront

Crothian said:
			
		

> ucky stuff really.....



Chocolate? Or women?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry about what the matrix then.  Just assume that its a magic square of numbers that when you multiply it by itself enough times, the Fibonacci numbers will magically appear for you in the upper-left corner of the square



Why are you ruining a perfectly nonsensical hivemind with perfectly sensable math?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like your job... Thanks for volunteering on such a short notice!



Yes we applaud you on your commendable effort to be a team player!  Huzzah!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bah, its beautiful elegant math.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Math is only beautiful when it helps make pretty pictures...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What rest?! *goes looking*
> 
> Oh my god, it is full of posts!






			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Only one page done by now? Cripes, what a slow day for a new Hive thread.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suprised.



I didn't even see this thread until just now!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Back on page one - that is, until JoeG overtakes me again...



 What a close battle!  The tension builds!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Why are you ruining a perfectly nonsensical hivemind with perfectly sensable math?



 Is it really sensible if almost no one seems to understand it?  

And even if it's sensible, it doesn't mean most people won't gloss over it due to it being math-related.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

What is this sense stuff that you all are talking about now?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What is this sense stuff that you all are talking about now?



 You can ignore all of the sense, don't worry.  

And you're an art major?  That's cool!  What do you like to do?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah I am an art major, I want to teach art.  I am pretty much into everything that I can get my grubby fire starting hands on.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And Croth starts listening to the new Eminem single "Ass Like That"...




Thats the only eminem song I like. I think its funny. doing doing doing


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You miss out on alot of good music that way....



yeah, Matchbox 20, Maroon 5, The Killers, 3 doors down.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> stalker oooo. What happened?




Sorry it's taken so long to respond... no home 'puter at the moment.

It started with phone calls while I was on the air.  She'd call and tell me she was naked or "entertaining herself" while listening to my voice, etc... she claimed to be a cheerleader, National Honor Society student, etc.  Some nights she'd call and just have "normal" conversations about music or movies, etc; but the calls always ended with "I love you and we will be together some day."

Over night dj's get bored; we call other overnight jocks to pass the time.  Turns out every jock in that part of the state knew Steph (her name), and they'd all had the same sorts of calls from her.  She didn't know where the studios of my station were, so she never ended up in the parking lot waiting on me like she'd done some other jocks.  At least not this time.

So I move away to a different city for a year or so, then moved back and went to work for a public/college radio station.  During the day, we aired NPR and at night, jazz and classical.  One night on an overnight shift, Steph calls.  She'd heard my voice and "missed me".  The sexual teasing and innuendos started immediately, and (I'm a nice guy) I'd tell her I couldn't talk because the phones were recorded, etc (I lied). 

A couple months into this, I was leaving the studio at 6 am, and there's a van parked next to my car in the parking lot.  I don't think much of it, until this girl gets out.  She introduced herself as Steph.  She was not cheerleading material.  She wasn't unnattractive, but she was a little heavy; certainly too heavy to make a cheering squad.  She'd parked so close to my car I couldn't get in the driver's side door, but I eyeballed the van pretty good and was pretty sure there was no one else there.  So I decided to talk to her, and try to ease my way out of the situation.

We ended up sitting on the sidewalk talking for a couple hours, and I confronted her about the call and her lies, etc.  She broke down and began sobbing about how lonely she was and how she just wanted to be loved and dj's always sound so friendly and warm so she gravitated toward this fantasy guy behind the voice, etc... She promised she'd never do it again, and got in the van and drove away.  A week later, she called me on the air, claimed she was masturbating while talking to me, and swore she'd never ever been to my station and met me but "really wanted to someday".  I got the station manager to put a block on her number... a few times I'd see her parked on the other side of the lot when I got off work, but she never came back to talk to me face to face.  

Not long after, I got out of radio and went to work at a local cinema as a projectionist.  One night one of the ushers came upstairs to tell me my wife was there and needed to talk to me.  Worried something was wrong (she was pregnant) I ran downstairs and saw...Steph.  It was she that had them come get me by claiming to be my wife.  I had security escort her out, and a couple nights later she stopped me in the parking lot after closing time and begged me to "make love to her again like we use to".  I threatened to call the police, and she got in her car and drove away sobbing.  I saw her one time after that, at a local mall.  She had a baby in a stroller and kept following me around as I shopped, but she never approached me.

And that's the story.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's good mixed in with the crap. Same goes for any era of music.




But good and bad is so totally subjective.  I don't like anything that's currently popular, except for 3 Doors Down.  I've not liked popular music since Nirvana ruined everything for me (see, just my opinion...all subjective).  

I have found that the style of music I love most is alive and well in Europe, so thank goodness for internet radio.


----------



## Aeson

And thats why I don't do radio kidding.

WOW. I never heard of DJs being stalked. I don't think Stern has a stalker. I'm lonely but I never thought of stalking someone. I'm glad things didn't go the other way. She could have pulled a "If I can't have you no one can.". 

I'm not making light of any of this. It sounds like it was scary.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

It could've been a lot worse than it was.  She just came across as sad and delusional, rather than pschopathic.

Obsessed fans...mostly just callers, thank God, aren't that rare in radio.  There are a couple other dj's here on the boards who can attest to that.


----------



## Aeson

You answered that question already. 

Is it because they see you guys as friends?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> do you still see her?




No... we moved from that city in 1994. I know for a couple years after, she was still calling dj's, though.  I kept in touch with some friends from the stations I worked at and they told me she was still "same ol' Steph".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What is this sense stuff that you all are talking about now?




I think it's something that non-nerds and non-geeks have. 'Cause we sure don't have any!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Math is only beautiful when it helps make pretty pictures...





Math is only beautiful if it adds up enough to kill the bad guy in the game session!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah I am an art major, I want to teach art.  I am pretty much into everything that I can get my grubby fire starting hands on.




That could be sooooo taken the wrong way....   





But do we care? Naaaaaah...... It's the hivemind after all!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats the only eminem song I like. I think its funny. doing doing doing





 

I like alot of his stuff. But I'm surprised he was able to keep the video clean....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah I am an art major, I want to teach art.  I am pretty much into everything that I can get my grubby fire starting hands on.




You go right now and wash those grubby hands, young lady!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> yeah, Matchbox 20, Maroon 5, The Killers, 3 doors down.




Franz Ferdinand's "Take Me Out", Evanescence (both Richard and I love "Bring Me To Life"!   ). I'm sure there's more that can be listed but I don't recall right off hand now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You go right now and wash those grubby hands, young lady!





Yeah! Ain't no tellin' where they've been!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Franz Ferdinand's "Take Me Out", Evanescence (both Richard and I love "Bring Me To Life"!   ). I'm sure there's more that can be listed but I don't recall right off hand now.




I liked those too. I'm afraid Franz Ferdinand will be a one hit wonder. I heard Finger 11 last night and said what happened to them they disappeared quick.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I like alot of his stuff. But I'm surprised he was able to keep the video clean....



I like the transition to the Crank Yankers puppets. While not my favorite show I liked their use in the video.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I am shamed that I forgot to put Evanescence on my pop music I like list with 3 Doors Down.  I absolutely love "Fallen", and have a copy of their demo as well.  I just hope the next cd w/out Ben Moody can even come close to "Fallen".


----------



## Aeson

Back to life had a good video.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

And they're from Arkansas!  WOOOT!


----------



## Crothian

back to reality....


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> And they're from Arkansas!  WOOOT!



Yeah a bunch of Good Ol' Boys.


----------



## Knight Otu

> Anton is stabliised at -4, and our superneutral judge boos and hisses.




Boo! Hiss!! Trample him!!!


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah! Ain't no tellin' where they've been!!!!




She could tell us if she wanted to...


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> She could tell us if she wanted to...



Do we want to know? Have you ever heard of accomplice?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Boo! Hiss!! Trample him!!!



 Heehee, well don't worry: Cade and Scun are still possible to die.  Oh, and Somac when the half-hobgoblin girl challenges him to a duel to the death over her half-brother.  And if they die, that's a lot less tanks to protect Anton next battle, right?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah a bunch of Good Ol' Boys.




"Never meanin' no harm..."


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do we want to know?




I don't think so...? Just wanted to warn make mention of the possibility...


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, well don't worry: Cade and Scun are still possible to die. Oh, and Somac when the half-hobgoblin girl challenges him to a duel to the death over her half-brother. And if they die, that's a lot less tanks to protect Anton next battle, right?




Nah, they may live. I only care about Jdvn's characters. *arms Eskaron with Farid-bane weapons*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nah, they may live. I only care about Jdvn's characters. *arms Eskaron with Farid-bane weapons*



 Farid-bane?  Pah, you aren't thinking big enough.  Make it both Bane and Dread against Farid (an epic enhancement from the ELH).


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Farid-bane? Pah, you aren't thinking big enough. Make it both Bane and Dread against Farid (an epic enhancement from the ELH).




How would a [censored for spoilers] get ahold of an epic weapon?


----------



## LogicsFate

Sounds like your rapidly running out of PC, how are you going to finish the adventure?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> How would a [censored for spoilers] get ahold of an epic weapon?



 Given to him by Tough-Knit, the newly proposed Super-Neutral god of killing Farid and Anton of course!


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Sounds like your rapidly running out of PC, how are you going to finish the adventure?



 Hmmm....well if they kill Somac, we'll still have A'jardin the wizard, who has 1 hit point, and Tandi the monk who never actually participated in the fight except to make a grapple check against a little girl (and almost fail )


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (and almost fail )



Crickey!


----------



## LogicsFate

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm....well if they kill Somac, we'll still have A'jardin the wizard, who has 1 hit point, and Tandi the monk who never actually participated in the fight except to make a grapple check against a little girl (and almost fail )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tandi got an awful roll, and her bonus barely even existed. Fortunately, the little girl had a -4 size penalty and a -3 strength penalty or Tandi'd've failed. As it is, she barely succeeded


----------



## Knight Otu

The fear for her... doggie (  ) must have given her supernatural strength...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The fear for her... doggie (  ) must have given her supernatural strength...



 Yup, I guess it did 

Poor doggie--its probably going to die.


----------



## LogicsFate

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I guess it did
> 
> Poor doggie--its probably going to die.




NO! Not the doggy!


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> NO! Not the doggy!



 Well keep in mind that the doggie is actually a CR 8 Gray Render


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I guess it did
> 
> Poor doggie--its probably going to die.




"This giant gray clawed doggie followed me home. May I keep it?" "Kid, I don'..." *GROWL* "Yes, yes of course, doggie may stay..."


----------



## LogicsFate

bunch of low levels kill a CR 8... wow And most of them die... I can't wait to join one of your games Rystil

Is this the first PC death , ever?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I liked those too. I'm afraid Franz Ferdinand will be a one hit wonder. I heard Finger 11 last night and said what happened to them they disappeared quick.




Both released non-spectacular second singles. I thought the vid for FF was kickass! Same goes for Modest Mouse's "Float On". That one was just plain weird but cool to watch... They got more success it seems from their second single "Ocean Breathes Salty". I do agree about Finger 11; they've already disappeared quick. And so, it seems, has Franz Ferdinand. They rank up there in coolness songs right along with Falco (my personal fav singer!).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> She could tell us if she wanted to...




But do ya really wanna know....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...Tandi the monk who never actually participated in the fight except to make a grapple check against a little girl (and almost fail )





There's laws against that sorta thing, ya know...


----------



## Knight Otu

It's a bit more complex like that. There's also hobgoblins, orc, a second render, and a clueless party... 

edit: but yes, if Rysti gets to it, he'll be the first meany-killer DM. Not yet, though, I believe.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "This giant gray clawed doggie followed me home. May I keep it?" "Kid, I don'..." *GROWL* "Yes, yes of course, doggie may stay..."



 Hee Hee!


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> bunch of low levels kill a CR 8... wow And most of them die... I can't wait to join one of your games Rystil
> 
> Is this the first PC death , ever?



 Well nobody is dead yet.  Bront's Cade looks like he might die though from the 1 damage per round thing.  Gonna see if they use up their only potion on him (and I frankly don't think they have enough actions to do it in time anyways).


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "This giant gray clawed doggie followed me home. May I keep it?" "Kid, I don'..." *GROWL* "Yes, yes of course, doggie may stay..."



 Reminds me of Halflife 2. Who has the Zero Point Energy gun?

- Kemrain Freeman.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's a bit more complex like that. There's also hobgoblins, orc, a second render, and a clueless party...
> 
> edit: but yes, if Rysti gets to it, he'll be the first meany-killer DM. Not yet, though, I believe.





> and a clueless party...




Maybe 

Specifically:

10 Hobgoblins, mostly level 2 fighters, with a level 2 warrior, a level 3 fighter, and a level 1 fighter--and one of the 10 is a half-hobgoblin female. The hobgoblins began the fight attacking the renders

6 Orcs, and all 6 of them are level 2 barbarians--they didn't enter combat until like round 4 though.

2 Gray Renders, which began the fight attacking the hobgoblins

1 Little Girl, sitting in the middle of it all.


----------



## LogicsFate

Killer GMs are coll but I worry about bront's game

I can see it now...
All the sudden three no FIVE festival goers throw off there costumes and revel high level assassins hired to kill Lasair and any others who get in their way


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Reminds me of Halflife 2. Who has the Zero Point Energy gun?
> 
> - Kemrain Freeman.




Some people called Es gee Wan stole it. Said something about Atlantis, Pegasus, or something.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's laws against that sorta thing, ya know...



Depends on where in the world you are. Japan, East Europe, Russia and the Middle East I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Killer GMs are coll but I worry about bront's game
> 
> I can see it now...
> All the sudden three no FIVE festival goers throw off there costumes and revel high level assassins hired to kill Lasair and any others who get in their way



 I dunno.  I rarely have ever permanently killed a player.  My players always tell me I'm very nice about that compared to their other GMs


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Some people called Es gee Wan stole it. Said something about Atlantis, Pegasus, or something.



 Really? Well that's disapointing. I don't suppose they's be willing to trade it for P.E.G.

- Kemrain the Membranous.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe




Nah. All parties are clueless.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I rarely have ever permanently killed a *player*.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nah. All parties are clueless.



 Yeah, I guess so 

This one wasn't so much clueless as that some of them had the right clues and some of them had opposing clues that might have been OK had it not been for the fact that they couldn't agree and so just attacked all three sides of the fight


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

>



 Yup, I meant to say that.  Now their characters, I kill all the time


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Depends on where in the world you are. Japan, East Europe, Russia and the Middle East I'm not so sure about.




We show one ounce of skin in the middle east and we'd be in deep trouble... You men have it alot easier there.... except for the no pr0n mags which freak them out. They can't stand nekkid women...


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I meant to say that.  Now their characters, I kill all the time



I... don't want to meet those other DMs...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I rarely have ever permanently killed a player.




Which should make many a prospective player relax about worrying about dying in the middle of a game from an angry DM.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I meant to say that.  Now their characters, I kill all the time




So how many "Dead PC Marks" do you have on your DM screen?


----------



## LogicsFate

BAH! stupid job, I'll be back in ten hours, no one post while I'm gone


Or else I'll do things that may or may not be related


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So how many "Dead PC Marks" do you have on your DM screen?



 Permanently dead PCs or just temporarily dead?  In my main game, the party archmage generally dies on the first or second round of every fight, but they have her rezed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I... don't want to meet those other DMs...



 Neither do I.  Apparently, the one's name is Jeff.  My player claimed, "He threw me down into a spiked pit trap with an ettin, and I barely survived.  But one of the other players wasn't so lucky."  Now, he might have been talking about his character, but he did say player


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Permanently dead PCs or just temporarily dead?  In my main game, the party archmage generally dies on the first or second round of every fight, but they have her rezed.




Whichever... probably permanently dead. 

We usually have a PC rezzed if we've got the money and/or the diamond to do it. 'Cause we do have the priest to do it when it gets to that level... All our parties include at least one priest in the group for healing, rezzing and all out nuking.   (not in that order.)


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We show one ounce of skin in the middle east and we'd be in deep trouble... You men have it alot easier there.... except for the no pr0n mags which freak them out. They can't stand nekkid women...



The pussycat dolls can go over there and rule. The men would be so shocked they would just freeze.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> BAH! stupid job, I'll be back in ten hours, no one post while I'm gone
> 
> 
> Or else I'll do things that may or may not be related





POST PARTAAYYYY!!!!!      

::throws confetti::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The pussycat dolls can go over there and rule. The men would be so shocked they would just freeze.




Heh. Or for real shock, get the Hustler gals to go over there and "pose"....


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Neither do I. Apparently, the one's name is Jeff. My player claimed, "He threw me down into a spiked pit trap with an ettin, and I barely survived. But one of the other players wasn't so lucky." Now, he might have been talking about his character, but he did say player



Maybe we should seek him out regardless - to find out where he got a live ettin from...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Whichever... probably permanently dead.
> 
> We usually have a PC rezzed if we've got the money and/or the diamond to do it. 'Cause we do have the priest to do it when it gets to that level... All our parties include at least one priest in the group for healing, rezzing and all out nuking.   (not in that order.)



 Well they get the archmage rezed because they need her to decipher script.  She has like +50 or something to deciphering script.

Permadead PCs...hmmmmmmm...I don't think I've ever permakilled one except in one of my side-games that had TPKs with a bunch of idiots who walked into the same goblin ambush in the same room twice (they ran away the first time) without buffing or preparing either time.  Or the time the party's Spellfrenzied killed all the others and then suicided (same players)...So that's 6.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe we should seek him out regardless - to find out where he got a live ettin from...



 From the sound of this guy (brutal hack-n-slash with little regard for anything else--adversarial GM who enjoys killing the players if possible), he probably just grafted a second head to his shoulder to become an ettin himself


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heh. Or for real shock, get the Hustler gals to go over there and "pose"....




I need to bleach my eyes just for you writing that. OH the horror.


----------



## Aeson

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> BAH! stupid job, I'll be back in ten hours, no one post while I'm gone
> 
> 
> Or else I'll do things that may or may not be related




Your gonna miss the party. I have Pussycat Dolls and Darth has the Hustler girls.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your gonna miss the party. I have Pussycat Dolls and Darth has the Hustler girls.





All for you guys and Acoma. I have a friend I can bring to the party...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> All for you guys and Acoma. I have a friend I can bring to the party...



Got pictures? We're a visual bunch


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I'm very tactile, too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Got pictures? We're a visual bunch




If you're talking about him, then nope. Don't have one.   

Heck. I should.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to bleach my eyes just for you writing that. OH the horror.





It was aimed at having pr0n gals and that was the first I could think of....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to bleach my eyes just for you writing that. OH the horror.




What's wrong with the Hustler girls?  (Cal, who's not laid eyes on a Hustler since college).


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to bleach my eyes just for you writing that. OH the horror.



No talk about touching, altering, hurting eyes!! AAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'm very tactile, too.



Hands of the merch. bub.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the Hustler girls?  (Cal, who's not laid eyes on a Hustler since college).



They are less classy than playboy IMO


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No talk about touching, altering, hurting eyes!! AAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!



whats the matter?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Boo! Hiss!! Trample him!!!



  Maybe I'll level (and get more hp) after all!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll level (and get more hp) after all!



 Possibly.  But a Judge has to approve it, and they might just decide to disapprove


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> They are less classy than playboy IMO




Less airbrushed, y'mean?

Less classy doesn't mean covered in hideous boils... bring 'em on!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nah, they may live. I only care about Jdvn's characters. *arms Eskaron with Farid-bane weapons*



 Nice to know I'm in your thoughts...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Possibly.  But a Judge has to approve it, and they might just decide to disapprove



 But the rules are already set in place.  They can't deny me my hp.  Only you can do that (through unfortunate circumstances).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Farid-bane?  Pah, you aren't thinking big enough.  Make it both Bane and Dread against Farid (an epic enhancement from the ELH).



 He's trying to give me a sporting chance!  Otherwise, he could make 40 Great Wyrm Red Dragons appear, kill me, and move on.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nice to know I'm in your thoughts...




*Fires anti-Jdvn-missile.*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But the rules are already set in place.  They can't deny me my hp.  Only you can do that (through unfortunate circumstances).



 They could deny that you be allowed to gain a level though by not approving the XP or something


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But the rules are already set in place. They can't deny me my hp. Only you can do that (through unfortunate circumstances).




"You know, I don't think that the number of XP is really fitting considering the challenges that character faced. Lower them."


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's trying to give me a sporting chance! Otherwise, he could make 40 Great Wyrm Red Dragons appear, kill me, and move on.




Hmm... tempting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "You know, I don't think that the number of XP is really fitting considering the challenges that character faced. Lower them."



 Ya, I figured judges could do something like that


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, I figured judges could do something like that




The "could do" isn't the question, the "would do" is...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The "could do" isn't the question, the "would do" is...



 Well frankly, I don't even think the XP from that DMG chart is appropriate and that's why I always slash the XP by a fraction before dividing it amongst the PCs


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Fires anti-Jdvn-missile.*



 ... Oh, you set it on fire?  Silly mistake, Knight, now it won't work.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "You know, I don't think that the number of XP is really fitting considering the challenges that character faced. Lower them."





			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hmm... tempting.



Why do I give you ideas?


----------



## Kemrain

Ok, at a bit over 24 hours, this is more like what I was hoping the thread would do. Much faster progression, now. Good, good!

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, you set it on fire?  Silly mistake, Knight, now it won't work.



 Especially since I've been chewing on the fire control wires all morning!

- Kemrain the Gnawful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, at a bit over 24 hours, this is more like what I was hoping the thread would do. Much faster progression, now. Good, good!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.



 Right, once I see and post to the thread, it gets popular.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Right, once I see and post to the thread, it gets popular.



 No arguments here. You rock, JDiv!

- Kemrain the Idolizator.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn said:
			
		

> Right, once I see and post to the thread, it gets popular.




*Cuts Jdvn1/2 in half.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Especially since I've been chewing on the fire control wires all morning!
> 
> - Kemrain the Gnawful.



 I knew that impossible appetite of yours would come in handy for something!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No arguments here. You rock, JDiv!
> 
> - Kemrain the Idolizator.



 w00t

I have a fan.    One down, six billion to go.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Cuts Jdvn1/2 in half.*



 Nono, you have to double him.  Wrong way.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Cuts Jdvn1/2 in half.*



 *Puts JDiv back together with duct tape and liquid nails.*

- Kemrain the Handy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *Puts JDiv back together with duct tape and liquid nails.*
> 
> - Kemrain the Handy.



 Thanks!  ... But liquid nails?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> w00t
> 
> I have a fan.    One down, six billion to go.



 Of course you have a fan! You're my _hero_! Duh!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *Puts JDiv back together with duct tape and liquid nails.*
> 
> - Kemrain the Handy.



Noo, you'll create a monster!!


Well, recreate...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  ... But liquid nails?



 You could save the world with that stuff!

Hmmm.. Nine Inch Liquid Nails....

- Kemrain the Nail-ey.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Noo, you'll create a monster!!
> 
> 
> Well, recreate...



 Re-creation-ally, too!

Bwaahahahaha!

You're just lucky I didn't tinker with him to make an ULTRA JDiv! He'd totally eat Tokyo if I did, but it would be worth it.

Kaiju-JDiv.. Hmmm...

- Kemrain the Wishing Sie Could Draw.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Of course you have a fan! You're my _hero_! Duh!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Hero isn't the same as fan, is it?


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> You could save the world with that stuff!
> 
> Hmmm.. Nine Inch Liquid Nails....
> 
> - Kemrain the Nail-ey.



I'll have to keep that in mind...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hero isn't the same as fan, is it?
> I'll have to keep that in mind...



 No, no, no.. See, I'm your fan, you're my hero. You don't even need to *like* me for that!

- Kemrain the Far too Enthusiastic About this for Hir Own Good.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Re-creation-ally, too!
> 
> Bwaahahahaha!
> 
> You're just lucky I didn't tinker with him to make an ULTRA JDiv! He'd totally eat Tokyo if I did, but it would be worth it.
> 
> Kaiju-JDiv.. Hmmm...
> 
> - Kemrain the Wishing Sie Could Draw.






*Stocks up on superspaceships capable of tossing JdvKaijus into the sun - or a black hole...*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Noo, you'll create a monster!!
> 
> 
> Well, recreate...



 Just because I'm abnormal and destroy things doesn't make me a mon-- I'm not helping my case, am I?


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Re-creation-ally, too!
> 
> Bwaahahahaha!
> 
> You're just lucky I didn't tinker with him to make an ULTRA JDiv! He'd totally eat Tokyo if I did, but it would be worth it.
> 
> Kaiju-JDiv.. Hmmm...
> 
> - Kemrain the Wishing Sie Could Draw.



Do we really _need_ Tokyo anyway?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Wow, durn it!  All these critically wounded PCs are escaping my evil clutches.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, no, no.. See, I'm your fan, you're my hero. You don't even need to *like* me for that!
> 
> - Kemrain the Far too Enthusiastic About this for Hir Own Good.



Oh, well, but... can I like you anyway?  The Hivemind is fun!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, durn it!  All these critically wounded PCs are escaping my evil clutches.




So, they'll all live? Then toss an illusion of an orc on Antom, about to get up, and let all survivors beat him down.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, Rystil, remember before when I asked you about vegetarian dishes and you recommended a pasta salad?  Do you remember what was in it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, Rystil, remember before when I asked you about vegetarian dishes and you recommended a pasta salad? Do you remember what was in it?



Hmm...Google Fu has failed me. I do seem to remember that after discussing several pasta shapes, it seemed like the penne rigate with the little ridges was a good one.  I can try to remember what I said


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Google Fu has failed me. I do seem to remember that after discussing several pasta shapes, it seemed like the penne rigate with the little ridges was a good one.  I can try to remember what I said



 I seem to remember the shells, but I was asking more for the saucey-stuff.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I seem to remember the shells, but I was asking more for the saucey-stuff.



 Oh that's right--the shells with the ridges.  I got mixed up.  I do remember mentioning the little bowties too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...I probably suggested either a cream-based Alfredo, an oil-based pasta-saladish thing, or a tomato-based red sauce.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrigate has rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrridges.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I probably suggested either a cream-based Alfredo, an oil-based pasta-saladish thing, or a tomato-based red sauce.



 ... Which just about covers most sauces.  Okay, I'll come up with something.


----------



## Kemrain

I've been yelled at by my boss for having a woman lividly complain to her boss about me. She thinks I was rude to her, repeatedly, and apparently now I'm not allows to 'play games' on the computer. I'm unsure whether or not this means I shouldn't be posting to EN World, but as I don't consiter this a game, I don't think I'll be stopping just yet.  Tomorrow I'll move the monitor so I can see the customers more easily (and they can't see what I'm doing) and hopefully then no one will know or care what I do on here.

Stupid lady, complaining and not letting me defend myself. Does she expect me to fall all over myself with joy when she comes in? I have a few ideas as to who it is, but as she's said she'll never come back, I can't be *sure* of much.

I'm not always a ray of sunshine, I'll admit, and where the monitor is now (it was recently moved) I have to turn 90 degrees to see anyone (bad placement) but that doesn't mean I'm being rude. People that come up and wait for me to notice them even though I can't see them at all, now THAT is rude!

- Kemrain the Gripey.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Those mean old want-to-be-noticed people!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I don't know about your situation, Kemrain, but I refuse to set foot in one of the only two FLGS's in my area.  When the BoVD came out, I went in to buy 2 copies; one for me and a friend.  The proprieter was in a chatroom, and never bothered to even turn to speak to me when I asked if it was in.  He threw his hand over his shoulder and said they were still in the UPS boxes, and if I wanted one, I had to get it myself.

Put out, I did so, and decided to buy them.  I stood at the counter over 5 minutes while this guy chatted, and when I made it very clear I was ready to leave, he actually shifted in his seat so as to hide the screen from my view.  I threw the books on the counter and swore I'd never buy from his store again, as well as campaign with all my might to keep my friends from shopping there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, I am officially not the first to kill a PC in LEW now, nor will I ever be.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

By the way, Kemrain, I wasn't trying to attack you with my post.  Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Aeson

I started a reply but I was afraid it would sound like an attack. 

Important part is she knows we're on her side and we know she was in the right.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, durn it!  All these critically wounded PCs are escaping my evil clutches.



Don't worry, my other character got killed in a different thread.  Kind of confused about what she did, but she's dead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't worry, my other character got killed in a different thread.  Kind of confused about what she did, but she's dead.




Spock-esque: She's dead, Jim.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't worry, my other character got killed in a different thread. Kind of confused about what she did, but she's dead.



Two made you charge a guy with a polearm who had set against a charge.

So he got a readied attack and an AoO.

One of them missed, the other killed you instantly.

Long story short: Nobody would do that, not even an animal would be that stupid, and certainly I've never seen a GM force a player to do that.

Then again, I knew something was wrong when he added *more enemies* after the two rats were enough to kill us alone. I mean, I may have thrown CR 8 monsters at the level 1-3 party, but at least I *playtested* it to know that you guys were likely to win, and they wouldn't have chased you and hunted you through the day if you just ran.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, at a bit over 24 hours, this is more like what I was hoping the thread would do. Much faster progression, now. Good, good!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.




More like Kemrain the Should Post More.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Especially since I've been chewing on the fire control wires all morning!
> 
> - Kemrain the Gnawful.




Just waiting for us pyros to show back up?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like Kemrain the Should Post More.



She's grounded from the PC, She's been a bad girl and must be punished.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just waiting for us pyros to show back up?



Somebody say FIRE!! Where?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Somebody say FIRE!! Where?




 





HERE!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Fru: Trust YOU to show up with lots of flames!!


----------



## Aeson

I gots the hotdogs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fru: Trust YOU to show up with lots of flames!!



either me or Lady Acoma!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> either me or Lady Acoma!




And she isn't online now.

So, I guess you'll hafta do...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I gots the hotdogs.





Anyone got the marshmallows?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Anyone got the marshmallows?



Marshmallows marshmallows we don't need any stinking marshmallows. Yep got em right here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've got the fixins for Smores!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got the fixins for Smores!



keep you fixins just give me the chocolate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> keep you fixins just give me the chocolate.



You can some.
<hands Aeson a handdful of chocolate>


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mmmmmm.... chocolate....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That could be sooooo taken the wrong way....
> 
> But do we care? Naaaaaah...... It's the hivemind after all!




Do you think that the wrong way wasn't the way it was going through my mind when I typed it?  I'm a tease, what can I say?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I don't think so...? Just wanted to warn make mention of the possibility...



Hehehe...you know you want to know.  Don't deny it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> All for you guys and Acoma. I have a friend I can bring to the party...



Yay!  Party on my lap!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm.... chocolate....



No Fair!  I'm not supposed to eat those!  Eh well, I like to watch them burn away to nothing too...Hehehehe...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Party on my lap!!!



 Lap?!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

What?  I like it when my lap is the dance floor...it's...comfy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What?  I like it when my lap is the dance floor...it's...comfy.



 :\ Um, are you suggesting...........never mind.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehehe....    Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I started a reply but I was afraid it would sound like an attack.
> 
> Important part is she knows we're on her side and we know she was in the right.




I hope she wasn't offended.  I'm not the type of person to actually attack someone on a public board.  

Kemrain...if you read this, please accept my apology if I hurt or upset you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehehe....    Muahahahaha!!!



Hmmm...........so that is what you were suggesting!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Do you think that the wrong way wasn't the way it was going through my mind when I typed it?  I'm a tease, what can I say?




Well, when someone STAYS in the gutter all the time....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Party on my lap!!!





 

I dunno how he'd would feel about that....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Um, are you suggesting...........never mind.





I think she is... what were you thinking?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well, when someone STAYS in the gutter all the time....



It's nice and warm in here though...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> It's nice and warm in here though...





I hope Croth hasn't farted in here again! We just got it cleaned out from the last time he was here!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I hope Croth hasn't farted in here again! We just got it cleaned out from the last time he was here!!!



Are you sure that wasn't me?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think she is... what were you thinking?



I was thinking of a certain kind of dance. It is called the Dixie Chicken, I think.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you sure that wasn't me?





I think he admitted to the last time of contaminating our gutter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think he admitted to the last time of contaminating our gutter.



Oh, okay. Thats good to know. Though I have been poppin' em off for the last 48 hours.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, okay. Thats good to know. Though I have been poppin' em off for the last 48 hours.





 

But I betcha ooze farts smell worse than kitty farts.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But I betcha ooze farts smell worse than kitty farts.



All the farts make it nice and cozy though...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Two made you charge a guy with a polearm who had set against a charge.
> 
> So he got a readied attack and an AoO.
> 
> One of them missed, the other killed you instantly.
> 
> Long story short: Nobody would do that, not even an animal would be that stupid, and certainly I've never seen a GM force a player to do that.
> 
> Then again, I knew something was wrong when he added *more enemies* after the two rats were enough to kill us alone. I mean, I may have thrown CR 8 monsters at the level 1-3 party, but at least I *playtested* it to know that you guys were likely to win, and they wouldn't have chased you and hunted you through the day if you just ran.



Yup, and I keep asking how we're supposed to kill wererats when we don't have any silver weapons, and no one seems to know.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, and I keep asking how we're supposed to kill wererats when we don't have any silver weapons, and no one seems to know.



 I agree.  How did you like my *melt the silver pieces* idea?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree.  How did you like my *melt the silver pieces* idea?



Good.  Next time, do it before each watch, just in case we get attacked by a werecreature.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree.  How did you like my *melt the silver pieces* idea?




Cheating?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Good.  Next time, do it before each watch, just in case we get attacked by a werecreature.  :\



 Hell.  I'm also buying a wooden stake in case there are vampires...wait maybe Hallidor is a vampire and he'll control the bats to help us and then use his domination gaze on the rats!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cheating?



You wouldn't think it was cheating if you saw what we had to fight.  And you might think, "Well, he expected the characters to be higher level when he made this" except that he required all PCs to be level 1 to 2


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cheating?



Check out the LPPN thread in my sig, then see what you think.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You wouldn't think it was cheating if you saw what we had to fight.  And you might think, "Well, he expected the characters to be higher level when he made this" except that he required all PCs to be level 1 to 2



I was sort of hoping that we'd all get lycanthropy and become wererats.  Free template


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I was sort of hoping that we'd all get lycanthropy and become wererats.  Free template



 Zaeryl can't get lycanthropy because he isn't a humanoid.  Yay!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You wouldn't think it was cheating if you saw what we had to fight.  And you might think, "Well, he expected the characters to be higher level when he made this" except that he required all PCs to be level 1 to 2




I've found that we've done really well facing several CR-higher criters with the basic "iconic" party: fighter, cleric, mage, ranger or other scouty type.

Feh. I've got a half-dragon paladin dealing with the dragon rage who's now, in her mind, an ex-paladin for being forced, due to the rage getting more out of control than usual, attacking a fellow party member... She's in no mindset to fight even though we're about to get into another fight... right after she "lost it" the last time...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Zaeryl can't get lycanthropy because he isn't a humanoid.  Yay!



No, he just dies


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've found that we've done really well facing several CR-higher criters with the basic "iconic" party: fighter, cleric, mage, ranger or other scouty type.
> 
> Feh. I've got a half-dragon paladin dealing with the dragon rage who's now, in her mind, an ex-paladin for being forced, due to the rage getting more out of control than usual, attacking a fellow party member... She's in no mindset to fight even though we're about to get into another fight... right after she "lost it" the last time...



Can we borrow her?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I've found that we've done really well facing several CR-higher criters



Oh its possible.  In fact, I threw tons of powerful stuff at my Immortality Awakens party without a problem.  But you have to know which high-CR thing to send.  Not something with DR the party doesn't have a good way around   Or when in doubt, playtest it a few times.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No, he just dies



Zaeryl also isn't mortal.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh its possible.  In fact, I threw tons of powerful stuff at my Immortality Awakens party without a problem.  But you have to know which high-CR thing to send.  Not something with DR the party doesn't have a good way around   Or when in doubt, playtest it a few times.





And depends on the party as well. Had a group which regularly took on stuff 5 levels higher than them and they breezed through it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And depends on the party as well. Had a group which regularly took on stuff 5 levels higher than them and they breezed through it.



 Agreed.  I have a group that has successfully defeated multiple encounters 18 higher CR than their level


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What?  I like it when my lap is the dance floor...it's...comfy.



 I'd just the same rather nto have people dancing on my lap. Tends to bruise.

- Kemrain the Easily Broken.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd just the same rather nto have people dancing on my lap. Tends to bruise.
> 
> - Kemrain the Easily Broken.




I think that as long as no one was standing on my lap the bruising wouldn't be a concern....


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I hope she wasn't offended.  I'm not the type of person to actually attack someone on a public board.
> 
> Kemrain...if you read this, please accept my apology if I hurt or upset you.



 I wasn't offended, I was in bed! Heheh. I see where you're coming from, Cal, I really do. Maybe I just have more tolerance for such things. I'd have gone back to see if it would happen again. I'd figure the clerk was having a bad day or somethign and had an important person on the line, so to speak.

Then again, he may have just been an ass.

- Kemrain the


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I think that as long as no one was standing on my lap the bruising wouldn't be a concern....



 True enough.

Lap sitting is very nice, though I usually prefer to eb the sitTER, nto the SitEE.

- Kemrain the Boney Assed.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

heheheeeheehheh...you said "ass".

Sorry...my inner Beavis was showing.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> heheheeeheehheh...you said "ass".
> 
> Sorry...my inner Beavis was showing.



 You can get arrested for that, be careful.

- Kemrain the Sayer of Ass.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

So has anyone here played Blue Rose or bought Green Ronin's True20 ruleset?  I bought the latter yesterday, and I'm dying to try them out.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> So has anyone here played Blue Rose or bought Green Ronin's True20 ruleset?  I bought the latter yesterday, and I'm dying to try them out.



 My boyfriend looked at Blue Rose. He liked it, I really didn't. I'd like to see the setting seperated from the rules system, though. I might like some of it's mods more that way. I hate having to filter through.

- Kemrain the Impatient d20 Modder.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

hee

The True20 rules just take the mechanic used in Mutants and Masterminds and Blue Rose and streamlines it for use in a generic fantasy or modern type setting... one die to rule them all!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I have a group that has successfully defeated multiple encounters 18 higher CR than their level




Sleeping tarrasques don't count. 

Knight "Clueless" Otu


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> one die to rule them all!



Agh burzum-ishi krimpatul!

- Kemrain the Mordorian.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Agh burzum-ishi krimpatul!
> 
> - Kemrain the Mordorian.




Kemrain the very talented and full of surprises, I would say!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Kemrain the very talented and full of surprises, I would say!



 Yes, yes.. I *do* rock. Thank you, thank you. Your praise is tolerable..

- Kemrain the Amused, the Cheater, and the Initiate into the Way of Google.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Agh burzum-ishi krimpatul!



Gesundheit.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, yes.. I *do* rock. Thank you, thank you. Your praise is tolerable..
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused, the Cheater, and the Initiate into the Way of Google.




Now see... you'd make a bad magician...you NEVER give away the secrets!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Now see... you'd make a bad magician...you NEVER give away the secrets!



 I do more than that! I'll teach you to speak the Black Tongue of Mordor!

Here!

- Kemrain Durbgu nazg-shu, Durbgu dash-shu.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do more than that! I'll teach you to speak the Black Tongue of Mordor!
> 
> Here!
> 
> - Kemrain Durbgu nazg-shu, Durbgu dash-shu.




Woot!  It's my lucky day!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do more than that! I'll teach you to speak the Black Tongue of Mordor!
> 
> Here!
> 
> - Kemrain Durbgu nazg-shu, Durbgu dash-shu.



Thats cool


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do more than that! I'll teach you to speak the Black Tongue of Mordor!
> 
> Here!
> 
> - Kemrain Durbgu nazg-shu, Durbgu dash-shu.



What the?! Did they disable right-clicking on that site? Damn them to Mordor!!

Knight "Not much of a curse" Otu


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What the?! Did they disable right-clicking on that site? Damn them to Mordor!!
> 
> Knight "Not much of a curse" Otu



 No idea. I just found it myself and had to share. Google is my god!

- Kemrain the Googledo Acolyte.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What the?! Did they disable right-clicking on that site? Damn them to Mordor!!
> 
> Knight "Not much of a curse" Otu



You can still add it to your bookmark. You just have to do it the less lazy way.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can still add it to your bookmark. You just have to do it the less lazy way.



This isn't about the bookmarks. It's about tabbed browsing, avoiding opening second windows (some of the links do that), and the like.
I believe there is a way to turn that off in firefox, however. I'd just prefer not having to do that.


----------



## ASH

Hello hive. How is everyone doing...? Its been awhile since I was here.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

ASH said:
			
		

> Hello hive. How is everyone doing...? Its been awhile since I was here.




The Hive abides.

Where have ya been?  Hope all is well!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Agitheidt.


----------



## Aeson

ASH said:
			
		

> Hello hive. How is everyone doing...? Its been awhile since I was here.



If returning after a long time you must pay tribute to Lady Acoma, Darth K'Trava and Kemrain.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> If returning after a long time you must pay tribute to Lady Acoma, Darth K'Trava and Kemrain.



Tribute of 2000gp given to each.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tribute of 2000gp given to each.



The Goddess' are pleased.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Goddess' are pleased.



Glad to see they are pleased.


----------



## Knight Otu

And now the characters in Rystil's adventure must reap what they sowed... I have an idea what *I'd* ask, but I won't post it here...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

shikleit.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And now the characters in Rystil's adventure must reap what they sowed... I have an idea what *I'd* ask, but I won't post it here...



 Oooo, e-mail me!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

trunldaut.


----------



## ASH

Moved. Computer off... new job. Different shift.. i am now a day shift person and not an overnighter.  Beyond that all is the same...

Hello all new people. 

Have some bacon!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ASH said:
			
		

> Have some bacon!



Mmmmmm.........Bacon. 
<Gobble. Munch. Munch. Munch. Swallow.>
Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sleeping tarrasques don't count.
> 
> Knight "Clueless" Otu



 I somehow missed this, but no, it wasn't.  At level 19, they killed a Great Wyrm Green Dragon with 12 levels each from Dragon Ascendant, Bloodscale Fury, and Hidecarved Dragon and fully tricked out with Draconomicon stuff.  It was not asleep.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I somehow missed this, but no, it wasn't. At level 19, they killed a Great Wyrm Green Dragon with 12 levels each from Dragon Ascendant, Bloodscale Fury, and Hidecarved Dragon and fully tricked out with Draconomicon stuff. It was not asleep.



Bah, that can't be. Everyone knows that, since Andy Collins was involved with the book, you cannot use even a single portion out of it without severely upsetting the already non-existant balance of the hacked 3.5 rules.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Goddess' are pleased.



 So, I'm a goddess now? I can dig that.. But what am I the goddess of?

- Kemrain the Open to Suggestions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, I'm a goddess now? I can dig that.. But what am I the goddess of?
> 
> - Kemrain the Open to Suggestions.



I'm guessing that you are the Goddess of Love and Beauty.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, I'm a goddess now? I can dig that.. But what am I the goddess of?
> 
> - Kemrain the Open to Suggestions.




And who knows what I'm the goddess of....   




Probably should be afraid to ask...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And who knows what I'm the goddess of....
> Probably should be afraid to ask...



I'd say you're the Goddess of Scientific Enlightenment and Creativity.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, I'm a goddess now? I can dig that.. But what am I the goddess of?
> 
> - Kemrain the Open to Suggestions.




Ambiguity?
Jdvn-Worshipping?
Paradox (worshipping goddess?)
Cloning?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ambiguity?
> Jdvn-Worshipping?
> Paradox (worshipping goddess?)
> Cloning?





All of the above?


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And now the characters in Rystil's adventure must reap what they sowed... I have an idea what *I'd* ask, but I won't post it here...



Dead Reavers aren't much fun


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Goddess' are pleased.



I Really, REALLY want to know what I am the goddess of!!!  *note to self save bookmark to this thread...*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Bah, that can't be. Everyone knows that, since Andy Collins was involved with the book, you cannot use even a single portion out of it without severely upsetting the already non-existant balance of the hacked 3.5 rules.



 It doesn't matter what the enemy is.  If the party has a Frenzied Berserker Polymorphed (any object) into a Storm Giant (Just the right level for that), things are bound to get ugly for the dragon


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey Ash. How's dayshift working out?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I Really, REALLY want to know what I am the goddess of!!!



I'd say that you're the Goddess of Elemental Fire, Pain & Sensousness.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Dead Reavers aren't much fun



 You mean renders here or reapers?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean renders here or reapers?



Revers, render, rippers, they're all good


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what the enemy is.  If the party has a Frenzied Berserker Polymorphed (any object) into a Storm Giant (Just the right level for that), things are bound to get ugly for the dragon




I thought of that for my monk actualy.  I sent you an e-mail


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd say that you're the Goddess of Elemental Fire, Pain & Sensousness.



TeeHeee...   Aw, Fru...you sure know how to charm a girl don't you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> TeeHeee...   Aw, Fru...you sure know how to charm a girl don't you?



Yeah, I'm known to have some of the old Wenzler charm.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought of that for my monk actualy.  I sent you an e-mail



 Storm Giant is all well and good when you only have 19 HD, but with 28 of em (you lose two for Saint, iirc) you might be able to turn into something epic and absurd.  Also, you may want to look into an item of Persistent (Tenacious from the feat) Shapechange 1/day or something like that.  Then you can get Supernatural and Extraordinarys.  If you can do that, check out the Chronepsis in Fiend Folio:  Two full round actions every round (and a bunch of other neat stuff!)


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> TeeHeee...   Aw, Fru...you sure know how to charm a girl don't you?



I was the first one to raise you to devine level. What about me?


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, I'm a goddess now? I can dig that.. But what am I the goddess of?
> 
> - Kemrain the Open to Suggestions.



Creation. If it were not for you this Hivemind would not be. You created it and gave it life.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I Really, REALLY want to know what I am the goddess of!!!  *note to self save bookmark to this thread...*




You are the Flame Mistress, The Lady that brings Light and Warmth to us all.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And who knows what I'm the goddess of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should be afraid to ask...



You are the Goddess of all that is dark and Sithy.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Creation. If it were not for you this Hivemind would not be. You created it and gave it life.



So, you're denying Crothian?


----------



## Knight Otu

It seems Rystil was a bit surprised that there are different goblinoid gods on LEW than in normal D&D.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So, you're denying Crothian?



You need a male an female for creation.


----------



## megamania

Well hello Hivers.  I'm back.  Bummer-  the bump thread was finally put to rest.  I guess this means we need to conform and talk about nothing of incredible value beyond the sheer enjoyment of it here on the Hivemind threads.

Where are the bumpers anyway?

I was without internet for this past week so I am trying to catch up on everything at once.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sorry my friend. While I enjoyed bumping myself it is lost to us. The bump has been retired for now. Maybe after the Great Wyrms have forgotten we can return to the joyous bump.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was the first one to raise you to devine level. What about me?



You are just an observer of the ridiculously untrue beliefs of the world?


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was the first one to raise you to devine level. What about me?



Schism. Schism.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome back Mega!

I've been really busy the past couple days myself, but maybe my schedule will get semi-regular soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It seems Rystil was a bit surprised that there are different goblinoid gods on LEW than in normal D&D.



 Nah, I just didn't care to read all that stuff.  So much easier to make an assumption and then let you link


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Well hello Hivers.  I'm back.  Bummer-  the bump thread was finally put to rest.  I guess this means we need to conform and talk about nothing of incredible value beyond the sheer enjoyment of it here on the Hivemind threads.
> 
> Where are the bumpers anyway?
> 
> I was without internet for this past week so I am trying to catch up on everything at once.



You can always start part 2, the grind thread.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need a male an female for creation.




... Crothian is an ooze...


----------



## Knight Otu

megamania said:
			
		

> Well hello Hivers. I'm back. Bummer- the bump thread was finally put to rest. I guess this means we need to conform and talk about nothing of incredible value beyond the sheer enjoyment of it here on the Hivemind threads.
> 
> Where are the bumpers anyway?




We could always talk a bit about bumping in here...

Watch out! Bumpling stampede!!

Well, maybe not a good idea...


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, I just didn't care to read all that stuff.  So much easier to make an assumption and then let you link



Laaazzyyyy!


----------



## Jdvn1

This has gotten a little slow... because of the weekend?


----------



## Knight Otu

Propably.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Yup...I bet it's the weekend.  I got to game last night for the second time since January 15th, so by golly... the Hivemind had to wait!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Laaazzyyyy!



 Maybe, but I don't have the hours and hours to read up on all the stuff in that giant wiki full of stuff (or the pages of compilations).  It just isn't worth it to me--that's what you judges are for


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So, you're denying Crothian?





We all try to deny him but he keeps coming back....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sorry my friend. While I enjoyed bumping myself it is lost to us. The bump has been retired for now. Maybe after the Great Wyrms have forgotten we can return to the joyous bump.





And the next time, make sure you bump with protection.


----------



## Knight Otu

A shame there is no such thing as a judge-NPC... well, usually.

edit: This is in relation to Rystil's adventure.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Welcome back Mega!
> 
> I've been really busy the past couple days myself, but maybe my schedule will get semi-regular soon.





If not, take some Dulcolax...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This has gotten a little slow... because of the weekend?




I guess so. I went off gaming last night.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Yup...I bet it's the weekend.  I got to game last night for the second time since January 15th, so by golly... the Hivemind had to wait!




My friend is probably gonna come up here for the 4th holiday and he's itchin to game... preferably Star Wars...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess so. I went off gaming last night.



So thats what the kids are calling it these days.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> So thats what the kids are calling it these days.



Is it just me, or did you just call Darth K'Trava a kid...?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

He's got alotta room to talk.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or did you just call Darth K'Trava a kid...?





I think he's jealous I got to game and he didn't.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> A shame there is no such thing as a judge-NPC... well, usually.
> 
> edit: This is in relation to Rystil's adventure.



Why? Who'd you like to play?


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why? Who'd you like to play?




Someone to... chat... with the hobgoblins? Disembodied voice? Shural?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Someone to... chat... with the hobgoblins? Disembodied voice? Shural?



 Heehee, oh 

I thought you had wanted to play as one of the current NPCs, but when you said judge NPC you really did mean like an intervening deific judge


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, oh
> 
> I thought you had wanted to play as one of the current NPCs, but when you said judge NPC you really did mean like an intervening deific judge




You mean, deities aren't NPCs?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think he's jealous I got to game and he didn't.....



I gamed both friday and saturday.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You mean, deities aren't NPCs?



 Naw, just not a _current_ NPC in this encounter


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw, just not a _current_ NPC in this encounter



Thus, we have unrefutable proof that Shural does not care about these hobgoblins, since he's not watching in this encounter...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Thus, we have unrefutable proof that Shural does not care about these hobgoblins, since he's not watching in this encounter...



 He's not in the encounter though.  Besides, I'll bet there haven't been any gods talking to the characters in LEW because there was a quarrel with their followers


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or did you just call Darth K'Trava a kid...?






			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He's got alotta room to talk.....




Some folks would be happy to be called a kid. Sheesh I can't say anything around here.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's not in the encounter though. Besides, I'll bet there haven't been any gods talking to the characters in LEW because there was a quarrel with their followers



Damn.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Damn.



 Why, what'd you want Shural to say?


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some folks would be happy to be called a kid. Sheesh I can't say anything around here.



You can say most things here. We simply reserve the right to twist your words around...


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why, what'd you want Shural to say?



Maybe a few things about [censored to not help the players]...


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You can say most things here. We simply reserve the right to twist your words around...




I see. Then I must choose my words carefully. Nah As long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe a few things about [censored to not help the players]...



 Ah, heehee 

Wouldn't want to help Anton


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, heehee
> 
> Wouldn't want to help Anton




Hey, I'm neutral, after all!



Superneutral, even!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm neutral, after all!
> 
> 
> 
> Superneutral, even!



 Very true


----------



## Steve Jung

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe a few things about [censored to not help the players]...



Go ahead and say them here. Who's gonna tell?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Go ahead and say them here. Who's gonna tell?



 Jdvn1 is one of the players


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve: time to bribe Jdvn1 so he won't tell....


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

I'm usually pressed for time, but I'm on vacation now.  I don't think that I've ever visited a hivemind thread before.

*Arbiter rants incoherently*

What is going on here?!


----------



## Steve Jung

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Steve: time to bribe Jdvn1 so he won't tell....



Hmm. What to use, what to use.

Hi Arbiter, we're talking a bit about Living ENWorld. How's your vacation?


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hmm. What to use, what to use.
> 
> Hi Arbiter, we're talking a bit about Living ENWorld. How's your vacation?



Vacation's great.  I'll post tomorrow and ask you to tell me about living EN World.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Indeed, we speak of my crazy PbP game.  I'm a crazy GM


----------



## Aeson

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I'm usually pressed for time, but I'm on vacation now.  I don't think that I've ever visited a hivemind thread before.
> 
> *Arbiter rants incoherently*
> 
> What is going on here?!



They talk about the game. Others talk about anything mostly fire and the Hive pantheon of Darth K'Trava, Kemrain, and Lady_Acoma, Fru, and Crothian.

Your welcome to speak of anything you wish here. Anything goes. Also you must pay tribute to the devine being which lord over this realm.

Is the God stuff getting creepy or annoying? I'll stop.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We all try to deny him but he keeps coming back....



Must find a way to stop him!  I shall make it my life long ques....well no I won't, I'm lazy.  Come right on in Croth!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think he's jealous I got to game and he didn't.....



I'm much more interested in the game you will be getting on the 4th you know...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I gamed both friday and saturday.



And you think you are special because...?  I haven't stopped gaming since Thursday, and we are thinking of doing some more tomorrow depending on if one guy can get out of work on time.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Indeed, we speak of my crazy PbP game.  I'm a crazy GM



Hey, at least your adventure isn't turning into adventures gone wild.  (I know, I have myself to blame, but still).  Why couldn't I just almost kill my players like the other LEW GM?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> They talk about the game. Others talk about anything mostly fire and the Hive pantheon of Darth K'Trava, Kemrain, and Lady_Acoma, Fru, and Crothian.
> 
> Your welcome to speak of anything you wish here. Anything goes. Also you must pay tribute to the devine being which lord over this realm.
> 
> Is the God stuff getting creepy or annoying? I'll stop.



Goddess, or Ambigous Deity...or kitty kat.    And what is wrong with talking about fire?  Fire is a beautiful and holy thing that shines brightly for us all to see and burn things with!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Goddess, or Ambigous Deity...or kitty kat.    And what is wrong with talking about fire?  Fire is a beautiful and holy thing that shines brightly for us all to see and burn things with!





I didn't say there was anything wrong with fire.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And you think you are special because...?  I haven't stopped gaming since Thursday, and we are thinking of doing some more tomorrow depending on if one guy can get out of work on time.




I bow before your greatness. I would love to game that much.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm much more interested in the game you will be getting on the 4th you know...



I'm interested too. I don't know why but I am.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bow before your greatness. I would love to game that much.



Well, normally we just game on the weekends, but there are some people in town right now.  On a normal weekend we game Friday - Sunday, assuming there are no conventions anyone is going to.  But we do have to take weekends off because I get sick and end up in the hospital or something, or maybe somebody else is tired of seeing someone.  But normally we are back at it by the next weekend.  However, we do trade around who we play with a lot apart from a few of us, so it makes it more fun.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some folks would be happy to be called a kid. Sheesh I can't say anything around here.



 Then why are you still saying anything?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Steve: time to bribe Jdvn1 so he won't tell....



 Heh.  I'm good at keeping OOC info OOC, actually.  GMs on here are careful, though, which is probably a good thing because any of the characters could wander in here.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  I'm good at keeping OOC info OOC, actually.  GMs on here are careful, though, which is probably a good thing because any of the characters could wander in here.



Yeah, I mean you made it in here...so I guess anyone can do it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hivemind threads are like conversations, if you haven't caught that yet.    People bring things up, we talk, we joke... this is the peanut gallery chatter of a D&D game.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ooooo...Peanuts!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah, I mean you made it in here...so I guess anyone can do it.



 I think the security is just lazy around here.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then why are you still saying anything?



Good question. I have no clue. I'm a gluton for punishment.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ooooo...Peanuts!



  Peanut _gallery_.  Y'know, when an artist shows a bunch of peanuts to people.

Wait, no, not that either...


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good question. I have no clue. I'm a gluton for punishment.



 I think that's why everyone else is here too.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hivemind threads are like conversations, if you haven't caught that yet.    People bring things up, we talk, we joke... this is the peanut gallery chatter of a D&D game.



Without the rules lawyer or munchkin.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think the security is just lazy around here.



Their on loan from the vampires in the Blade movies.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Peanut _gallery_.  Y'know, when an artist shows a bunch of peanuts to people.
> 
> Wait, no, not that either...



I'm an artist!  Where are my peanuts?!?!  *bounces around expectantly*


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm an artist!  Where are my peanuts?!?!  *bounces around expectantly*



bouncy bouncy bouncy


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Without the rules lawyer or munchkin.



 I never considered any of that as part of the chatter, myself, but yes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Their on loan from the vampires in the Blade movies.



 We have undead security?  No wonder!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm an artist!  Where are my peanuts?!?!  *bounces around expectantly*



 You're supposed to make them out of paint and household objects.  It's modern art, you see.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*bounces off to bed*  Marcia must sleep now as her body does not choose to do so to often and she is starting to get sick and thinks she might be able to hit unconsciousness if she tries hard enough with a bat.  Nighty night!


----------



## Jdvn1

G'night and good luck!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> Without the rules lawyer or munchkin.



 Nope, I'm still here


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, at least your adventure isn't turning into adventures gone wild.  (I know, I have myself to blame, but still).  Why couldn't I just almost kill my players like the other LEW GM?



 Because you promised my defenseless little Lasair a roleplaying adventure


----------



## Knight Otu

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ooooo...Peanuts!



I'd prefer pistacios.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm still here




Do you cover both roles?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd prefer pistacios.



Dana Carvey as Pistachio Disguisey:
I'm going to be Master of Disguise, Master of Disguise!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

My son loves that movie...it just makes me so irritated I want to stick my head under a bus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've only seen it once, but it was quite memorable.


----------



## Knight Otu

I take it's a good thing that I have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Depends on who you ask.  My 11 year old son would say you're missing one of the greatest comedy movies of all time.  I, on the other hand, would recommend eating molten glass instead of sitting through it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I take it that your opinion of the movie is based on seeing it one too many times?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it that your opinion of the movie is based on seeing it one too many times?




I formed that little bit of bias after the first time I saw it.  Repeated viewings have only deepened my dislike of this....thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Is it that you dislike the movie in general or is your dislike rooted in dislike for Dana Carvey?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is it that you dislike the movie in general or is your dislike rooted in dislike for Dana Carvey?




It's the movie, though specifically Carvey's character.  I normally like him.  I can't really put a finger on it; there's just something very irritating about the character of Pistachio Disguise' that really latches onto me and won't let go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's the movie, though specifically Carvey's character.  I normally like him.  I can't really put a finger on it; there's just something very irritating about the character of Pistachio Disguise' that really latches onto me and won't let go.



I like the movie, but only enough to see it once, and I already have.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Do you cover both roles?



 I guess so


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess so



You guess?! You do or do not, there is no guess!


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You guess?! You do or do not, there is no guess!



Now you've done it, Rysti. You've turned Frukathka into Fruit Yoghurt...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Now you've done it, Rysti. You've turned Frukathka into Fruit Yoghurt...



 Uh oh.  Noooooo, not yoghurt!!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You guess?! You do or do not, there is no guess!



 It depends.  I can be pretty rules-lawyery if the GM is trying to screw the party.  Like in LPNN.


----------



## Knight Otu

Hehe, maybe it's time for one side to realize that there are other possibilities to prove that the orcs are dead...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hehe, maybe it's time for one side to realize that there are other possibilities to prove that the orcs are dead...



Not in my homebrew they're not.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not in my homebrew they're not.



Trust me, they are. They just don't know it yet.

 - Knight "'Dropping Dead' is a racial ability of orcs, you know?" Otu


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Trust me, they are. They just don't know it yet.



Ahem. Excuse me, my homebrew. _*I*_ am the gods of it. I am pretty sure it needs my ruling to happen.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ahem. Excuse me, my homebrew. _*I*_ am the gods of it. I am pretty sure it needs my ruling to happen.



But you did, don't you remember?

*shows forged documents*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But you did, don't you remember?
> 
> *shows forged documents*



Ahem. I never ran my homebrew for you. And btw there no chance you could forge my signature. Its too loopy.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

Fire Pretty


----------



## Angel Tarragon

OOH! Pretty Colors!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm much more interested in the game you will be getting on the 4th you know...





Dunno about that... depends on if he can get into a game as to whether or not he does want to come up... Neither knows yet... one way or the other. Although I told him that I'd like to drive down there for more than just a phone call to aohell....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bow before your greatness. I would love to game that much.





We game once a week. I don't think our schedules can take more than that; I know mine can't as I work all weekend...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ooooo...Peanuts!




Sometimes you feel like a nut.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sometimes you feel like a nut.....



Sometimes you don't.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *bounces off to bed*  Marcia must sleep now as her body does not choose to do so to often and she is starting to get sick and thinks she might be able to hit unconsciousness if she tries hard enough with a bat.  Nighty night!





Taking that Rx that I'd prescribed to Richard for his insomnia? You know you shouldn't take other people's "prescriptions".......


----------



## Knight Otu

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Fire Pretty





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> OOH! Pretty Colors!!!!




It looks like you are trying to summon Lady Acoma...

 - Clippy Otu


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Aeson
> Without the rules lawyer or munchkin






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm still here





Damn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It looks like you are trying to summon Lady Acoma...



Nope, just an elder fire elemental.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm still here



Excellent, all is going according to plan!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope, just an elder fire elemental.



Aren't they one in the same?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aren't they one in the same?



No they're not. LA is the goddess of fire elementals.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We game once a week. I don't think our schedules can take more than that; I know mine can't as I work all weekend...



 I now game once every two weeks.  I may pick up another game so that I play every week.  I used to play almost every day...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sometimes you don't.




Why deny it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why deny it?



Because I don't feel [like a] nut all the time!


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No they're not. LA is the goddess of fire elementals.



So, you'd settle for a pale imitation of the one true fire goddess?

 - Diaglo Otu


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So, you'd settle for a pale imitation of the one true fire goddess?



Apparently, she isn't available right. So yes, I'll have to settle for an imitation until she logs on!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No they're not. LA is the goddess of fire elementals.



Yes of course I forgot there was a differance.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I now game once every two weeks.  I may pick up another game so that I play every week.  I used to play almost every day...



I DM a game once a month and I just started playing in a game every two weeks. This time it was back to back days. I haven't had that in sometime.

Wow 800 posts.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Apparently, she isn't available right. So yes, I'll have to settle for an imitation until she logs on!



Message board summonings tend to take some time. Once, we tried to summon Horacio, and it took a few days for the summoning to take effect.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Horacio, and it took a few days for the summoning to take effect.



Horacio Hornblower?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So, you'd settle for a pale imitation of the one true fire goddess?
> 
> - Diaglo Otu



 My hat of AL know no limit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I DM a game once a month and I just started playing in a game every two weeks. This time it was back to back days. I haven't had that in sometime.



Yeah, I always forget how fun it used to be.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Wow 800 posts.



Congrats.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Message board summonings tend to take some time. Once, we tried to summon Horacio, and it took a few days for the summoning to take effect.



Obviously you didn't have the help of Faust...


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Horacio Hornblower?



Horacio.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Obviously you didn't have the help of Faust...



*I've got a theory
That it's a demon
A dancing demon!
No, something isn't right there.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My hat of AL know no limit.



Al who? Al Bundy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Horacio.



oh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I've got a theory
> That it's a demon
> A dancing demon!
> No, something isn't right there.*



Ever dance with a demon in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Al who? Al Bundy?




d02 -> d20

AL ->... burned Jdvn1


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I've got a theory
> That it's a demon
> A dancing demon!
> No, something isn't right there.*



 ... Why are you quoting Buffy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

al is d20?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> d02 -> d20
> 
> AL ->... burned Jdvn1



 I resist fire.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ever dance with a demon in the pale moonlight?




A certain lack of demons makes that hard.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Al who? Al Bundy?



"You can call me Al" one of the few Paul Simon songs I like.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> al is d20?



 No, Al is Alfred!  From Batman!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Why are you quoting Buffy?



Didn't mean to. Meant to be a variant of 'dance with the devil' line that Joker said in Batman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> "You can call me Al" one of the few Paul Simon songs I like.



Well! That explains it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to. Meant to be a variant of 'dance with the devil' line that Joker said in Batman.



 Yours or KO's?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Why are you quoting Buffy?




*Nothing to see
Move it along

I'll never
Tell!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> A certain lack of demons makes that hard.



<summons three succubi>

There, now dance to hearts content!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ever dance with a demon in the pale moonlight?



Yeah but it was not much fun. Her claws scratched my back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Nothing to see
> Move it along
> 
> I'll never
> Tell!*



Tell who? Tell what?
Telluride (Colorado)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yours or KO's?



KO's I think.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> al is d20?




AL -> LA -> Lady Acoma. Better hope she doesn't see it. 

Everybody, make sure she does see it!


----------



## Aeson

My Google-fu has not failed me


I've Got a Theory

(Giles)  	I've got a theory, that it's a demon,
	A dancing demon. No, something isn't right there.
(Willow)  	I've got a theory, some kid is dreamin'
	And we're all stuck inside his wacky Broadway nightmare.
(Xander)  	I've got a theory we should work this out.
(All except Buffy)  	It's getting eerie, what's this cheery singing all about?

(Xander)  	It could be witches, some evil witches.
	Which is ridiculous 'cause witches they were
	persecuted wicked good and loved the earth and women power
	and I'll be over here.

(Anya)  	I've got a theory, it could be bunnies...

(Tara)  	I've got a theory
(Anya)  	Bunnies aren't just cute like everybody supposes,
	They've got them hoppy legs and twitchy little noses.
	And what's with all the carrots?
	What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?
	Bunnies, bunnies it must be bunnies!
	...or maybe midgets.

(Willow)  	I've got a theory we should work this fast.
(Willow & Giles)  	Because it clearly could get serious before it's passed.

(Buffy)  	I've got a theory - it doesn't matter.
	What can't we face if we're together?
	What's in this place that we can't weather?
	Apocalypse? We've all been there.
	The same old trips. Why should we care?

(All except Giles)  	What can't we do if we get in it?
	We'll work it through within a minute.
(add Giles)  	We have to try. We'll pay the price.
	It's do or die.
(Buffy)  	Hey, I've died twice!

(all)  	What can't we face if we're together? (Giles) - What can't we face?
	What's in this place that we can't weather? (Giles) - If we're together.	There's nothing we can't face.
(Anya)  	Except for bunnies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Nothing to see
> Move it along
> 
> I'll never
> Tell!*



 Are all of your posts now going to be in verse?


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <summons three succubi>
> 
> There, now dance to hearts content!



*All these melodies ... 
They go on too long
Then that energy

Starts to come on way too strong
All those hearts laid open, that must sting

Plus, some customers just start combusting*


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> My Google-fu has not failed me



We didn't really need that, did we?  You're just encouraging KO.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

AAAAAAHHHHHHH!

I HATE that episode!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We didn't really need that, did we?  You're just encouraging KO.



Does he need encouragement? He does it on his own.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are all of your posts now going to be in verse?




*We'll sing a happy song
And you can sing along.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Does he need encouragement? He does it on his own.



 But the encouraging doesn't help either.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *We'll sing a happy song
> And you can sing along.*



I'll chose not to sing along, thanks.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> AAAAAAHHHHHHH!
> 
> I HATE that episode!




*Nothing here is real, nothing here is right.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Nothing here is real, nothing here is right.*



flee from the night!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll chose not to sing along, thanks.



*Whatever*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope, just an elder fire elemental.




OLD FART ALERT!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OLD FART ALERT!!!



huh? I'm not passing gas!


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> flee from the night!



*What can't we face if we're together?
What's in this place that we can't weather?*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *What can't we face if we're together?
> What's in this place that we can't weather?*



a feather?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Her claws scratched my back.




KINKAY!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> KINKAY!!!



I thought it was spelled 'kinky'.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> a feather?



*I wish I could say the right words*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I wish I could say the right words*



*the night was filled with singing birds*


----------



## Rystil Arden

They're lucky renders don't have herds...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're lucky renders don't have herds...



*though the birds must have turds*


----------



## Rystil Arden

And Saddam gassed the Kurds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And Saddam gassed the Kurds.



while Gordon Bennet said that hurts


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I wish I could say the right words*



So... how long will this last?


----------



## Knight Otu

...*I think this line's mostly filler*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ...*I think this line's mostly filler*



*though his mom said lets get some Miller!*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are all of your posts now going to be in verse?




"All your post are belong to us"


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So... how long will this last?



*Now we're partying. That's what it's all about.*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll chose not to sing along, thanks.




Afraid to give out that secret that you're the surviving member of Milli Vanilli?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And Saddam gassed the *T*urds.





Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Now we're partying. That's what it's all about.*



*and the band started to sing Shout*


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Afraid to give out that secret that you're the surviving member of Milli Vanilli?



*That's the penalty
When life is but a song.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Afraid to give out that secret that you're the surviving member of Milli Vanilli?



 Boyz 2 Men, actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *That's the penalty
> When life is but a song.*



*and I just called to say I'm sorry*


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *and I just called to say I'm sorry*



*It isn't right, it isn't fair*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *It isn't right, it isn't fair*



*to date Selma Blair*


----------



## Jdvn1

... This is really starting to scare.


----------



## Knight Otu

*Everything is turning out so dark*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Everything is turning out so dark*



*and dogs are beginning to bark*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Everything is turning out so dark*



 Trying changing to Stealth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Trying changing to Stealth.



while swimming with an elf


----------



## Knight Otu

*And we are caught in the fire

The point of no return*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *And we are caught in the fire
> 
> The point of no return*



*Trodding through the mire

and trying not to burn*


----------



## Knight Otu

we will walk through the fire

And let it
Burn
Let it burn

Let it burn
Let it burn

 Let it burn
Let it burn

 Let it burn
Let it burn

 Let it burn
Let it *burn!*


----------



## Knight Otu

That's pretty much the summoning ceremony.



Except we all stayed true to the original back then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

London Bridge is burning down, burning down, burning down.
London Bridge is burning down, burning down, burning down. 
My burnt bridge!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

"Burn Mutha------ burn!!"-- Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *And we are caught in the fire
> 
> The point of no return*



 That's an allusion to a much better song than you're singing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's an allusion to a much better song than you're singing.



Which I am now listening to through Winamp!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which I am now listening to through Winamp!



 Awesome.    I have the CD which I got at the performance, which is completely amazing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Awesome.    I have the CD which I got at the performance, which is completely amazing.



I agree. Haven't been to one of their concerts yet, but it is a wonderful album!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It looks like you are trying to summon Lady Acoma...
> 
> - Clippy Otu



AND I HAVE ARRIVED!!! Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No they're not. LA is the goddess of fire elementals.



Goddess of them and many others...I am all powerful you know.


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> AND I HAVE ARRIVED!!! Muahahahaha!!!



Quick. Hide the alcohol.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I agree. Haven't been to one of their concerts yet, but it is a wonderful album!



 Oh yeah.  I was lucky enough to get, when I was younger, to get a seat ten rows from the front, and very close to center.  The chandelier fell and I thought it was going to hit me (it was suspended above the audience, and then pulled onstage at the last second).

The movie does it no justice whatsoever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Quick. Hide the alcohol.



 Why, what kind of drunk is Lady Acoma?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why, what kind of drunk is Lady Acoma?



Um...lemme see, I get more friendly, I enjoy fire even more, and I strip easier then usual (which is easy anyway).

Now where's the drinks?!?!?!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...lemme see, I get more friendly, I enjoy fire even more, and I strip easier then usual (which is easy anyway).
> 
> Now where's the drinks?!?!?!



 ... Why are we putting away the alcohol?  Bring s'more in!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

That's what I'm sayin'!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Why are we putting away the alcohol?  Bring s'more in!



BEER BEER WE WANT MORE BEER, ALL THE LADS ARE CHEERING BRING THE F$%#ING BEER


----------



## Bront

Mmmm, do I smell BBQ?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Yay, I'm so happy Vrina got staggered.  For a while, I thought Somac would kill her, and then I thought she would kill Somac.  She had 22 AC and he had 15, and she had +4 to hit to his +5...it shouldn't have been a contest but he won anyway.  Oh well, I wonder if he'll decapitate her now...


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...lemme see, I get more friendly, I enjoy fire even more, and I strip easier then usual (which is easy anyway).



Oh, well in that case.


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Now where's the drinks?!?!?!



Coming right up. Of course, now I have the old Tapper video game running through my head.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay, I'm so happy Vrina got staggered.  For a while, I thought Somac would kill her, and then I thought she would kill Somac.  She had 22 AC and he had 15, and she had +4 to hit to his +5...it shouldn't have been a contest but he won anyway.  Oh well, I wonder if he'll decapitate her now...




You're not happy till all your NPC's are killed?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You're not happy till all your NPC's are killed?



 I'm not sure what he's going to do about her.  She got exiled for dueling him, and theoretically one of them should be dead right now.  Her life belongs to Somac at the moment, and he can't release that ownership except through exercising his right to extinguish it.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what he's going to do about her.  She got exiled for dueling him, and theoretically one of them should be dead right now.  Her life belongs to Somac at the moment, and he can't release that ownership except through exercising his right to extinguish it.




Well, we could always use the help... especialy given the gravity of the situation, she could always earn release through servitude, depending how Somac thinks.

BTW, I need info in the Shards of Memory thread so I can finish Doc's Character (I will have time tonight, not sure about tomorow, so hoping to get it mostly done and let Doc finish it with background, name, ect, since it is his character ultimately.  I just made it, and hopefully made it fun for him


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, we could always use the help... especialy given the gravity of the situation, she could always earn release through servitude, depending how Somac thinks.
> 
> BTW, I need info in the Shards of Memory thread so I can finish Doc's Character (I will have time tonight, not sure about tomorow, so hoping to get it mostly done and let Doc finish it with background, name, ect, since it is his character ultimately.  I just made it, and hopefully made it fun for him



 Posted (I was actually in the middle of answering that and forgot to finish a while ago  )


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Posted (I was actually in the middle of answering that and forgot to finish a while ago  )



Hehe, wondered, usually you're good at answering, though I know you accasionaly miss (It's a risk of the Flurry of Posts (Ex) ability.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe, wondered, usually you're good at answering, though I know you accasionaly miss (It's a risk of the Flurry of Posts (Ex) ability.



 It wasn't a miss so much as an incomplete.  I have like five of these browsers open and I stopped in the middle of answering you for something I deemed more important at the time (I think it was an Immortality Awakens post, as I always hope that if I answer those really really fast, the person--in this case Vigwyn--might still be online to post again) and then your window wound up being inopportunely placed behind the others where I could no longer see it


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It wasn't a miss so much as an incomplete.  I have like five of these browsers open and I stopped in the middle of answering you for something I deemed more important at the time (I think it was an Immortality Awakens post, as I always hope that if I answer those really really fast, the person--in this case Vigwyn--might still be online to post again) and then your window wound up being inopportunely placed behind the others where I could no longer see it



Been there, done that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.



 Ah, yes, it happens to us all 

Hmm...well let's see if you wind up being right about Vrina.  I give the odds of 20% she winds up dead, 50% you wind up being correct, 30% something else weird and unexpected happens.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, it happens to us all
> 
> Hmm...well let's see if you wind up being right about Vrina.  I give the odds of 20% she winds up dead, 50% you wind up being correct, 30% something else weird and unexpected happens.




Especialy now that it seems someone else has the same thought now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Especialy now that it seems someone else has the same thought now.



 Yes, looks like you win that one


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, looks like you win that one



Cool, what do I get?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, what do I get?



 A free half-hobgoblin NPC?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A free half-hobgoblin NPC?



Ooh, there's an odd race for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ooh, there's an odd race for you.



 Yes.  Yes it is.  But I did think I made it clear from my description of her.  Did you read that one?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  Yes it is.  But I did think I made it clear from my description of her.  Did you read that one?



I only caught it once you said she was a halfbreed.  her description made her out to be a beautiful human female in armor that made her appear more hobobliny.  Or at least that was my image of her.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I only caught it once you said she was a halfbreed. her description made her out to be a beautiful human female in armor that made her appear more hobobliny. Or at least that was my image of her.



Humans don't have tufted ears. She's a half-hobgoblin who gets most of her looks from her human side, except for the tufted ears and the pinkish skin. So she was supposed to look startingly human, and I had to do her 16 Charisma justice  (So the pretty-girl image you have of her is more-or-less accurate)

Of course, despite this, she has tried unfailingly to embrace her hobgoblin heritage, even though they are the sexist type ::shrug::


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Humans don't have tufted ears. She's a half-hobgoblin who gets most of her looks from her human side, except for the tufted ears and the pinkish skin. So she was supposed to look startingly human, and I had to do her 16 Charisma justice  (So the pretty-girl image you have of her is more-or-less accurate)
> 
> Of course, despite this, she has tried unfailingly to embrace her hobgoblin heritage, even though they are the sexist type ::shrug::



Ahh.  You see, the first think I notice about a woman isn't he ears, so that's probably why I missed it 

on a side note, Cade isn't in a position to agree with much till someone wakes him.

Personaly, I'm more interested in getting the Good Doggie as a follower


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Ahh. You see, the first think I notice about a woman isn't he ears



Well, granted then, but those are still under her armour 



> Personaly, I'm more interested in getting the Good Doggie as a follower



I dunno, I hear they don't do too well in the desert.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, granted then, but those are still under her armour



Is it taboo for a woman to expose her ears in Hobgoblin society?   

btw, I'm liking the dynamic between Mel and Rayni.  Should be interesting though when either one has the chance to explain why the "aberation" comment bothered them


----------



## Knight Otu

So, assuming there are no further... distractions, it seems we'll see the poorgullible villagers paying protection money to the hobgoblinsallowing armed, warmonging hobgoblin mercenaries close to their home?


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought I'd leave my 7,999th post here and let everyone wonder when the 8,000th is coming.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought I'd leave my 7,999th post here and let everyone wonder when the 8,000th is coming.



No you can't. What are you a man or a monster?


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> No you can't. What are you a man or a monster?




He's a Jdvn. Only Jdvns deal in uncertainties.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He's a Jdvn. Only Jdvns deal in uncertainties.



Really? I'm not sure. I could've sworn I sold an uncertainty to my father last night!


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So, assuming there are no further... distractions, it seems we'll see the poorgullible villagers paying protection money to the hobgoblinsallowing armed, warmonging hobgoblin mercenaries close to their home?



Well, if this encounter is any indication, I'll need the extra level or two I earned form the one encounter (As will everyone else)


----------



## Angel Tarragon




----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought I'd leave my 7,999th post here and let everyone wonder when the 8,000th is coming.



It's coming in an 8,000 post extraviganza OT post, I'm sure


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm getting rather close to 6000, which I need to gain a level!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Quick. Hide the alcohol.




Too late....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too late....



I just finshed off my Jack Daniels!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> BEER BEER WE WANT MORE BEER, ALL THE LADS ARE CHEERING BRING THE F$%#ING BEER




Yuck! Beer is icky!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yuck! Beer is icky!



Blasphemy!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Rystil Arden
> Ah, yes, it happens to us all
> 
> Hmm...well let's see if you wind up being right about Vrina. I give the odds of 20% she winds up dead, 50% you wind up being correct, 30% something else weird and unexpected happens.






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Especialy now that it seems someone else has the same thought now.




Sounds like her chances of survival just went down exponentially.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, granted then, but those are still under her armour




And probably not prominent then. I know I have characters who don't go into either bikini-top armor, low-cut armor or form-fitting armor that emphasizes those...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

and then theres that....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought I'd leave my 7,999th post here and let everyone wonder when the 8,000th is coming.




have you been hanging out with DaveStebbins lately?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He's a Jdvn. Only Jdvns deal in uncertainties.





Damn Jedi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> have you been hanging out with DaveStebbins lately?



I think she has!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Blasphemy!




Fine. I'll commit all the blasphemy all I want!! Mwahahahaha!!

Give me a mixed drink, a malt beverage. but NO BEER.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fine. I'll commit all the blasphemy all I want!! Mwahahahaha!!
> 
> Give me a mixed drink, a malt beverage. but NO BEER.



Fine
<passes Darth a Malt>
<cracks open an MGD for himself>


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like her chances of survival just went down exponentially.



Actualy, they went up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and then theres that....





Yup. Easier hidden than hobgoblin ears are. Which would be easier hidden than my half-dragon paladin hiding what she is...


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fine
> <passes Darth a Malt>
> <cracks open an MGD for himself>



Darth Malt?  I don't want to know what flavor that is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Easier hidden than hobgoblin ears are. Which would be easier hidden than my half-dragon paladin hiding what she is...



exactly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Darth Malt?  I don't want to know what flavor that is.



ROFL!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yuck! Beer is icky!



While I have drank copious amounts of beer in my life...normally as quickly as possible, ie: beer bong, shotgun, keg stand, I really don't care for the taste of most beers.  I would rather drink mixed drinks like a Long Island Iced Tea or something, or wine, but I don't drink wine to get drunk, that is just silly. :\


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> While I have drank copious amounts of beer in my life...normally as quickly as possible, ie: beer bong, shotgun, keg stand, I really don't care for the taste of most beers.  I would rather drink mixed drinks like a Long Island Iced Tea or something, or wine, but I don't drink wine to get drunk, that is just silly. :\



I would have taken you for a flaming shot kind of gal.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And probably not prominent then. I know I have characters who don't go into either bikini-top armor, low-cut armor or form-fitting armor that emphasizes those...



I could personally wear all the form fitting crap that I wanted and no one would be able to tell...damnable greedy mothers and their keeping all the cleavage!  I just want a little.  *pouts*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't drink wine to get drunk, that is just silly.



I agree. Wine is good tasting (usually) but doen't have enough alcohol in it to get me tipsy. I say tahis because I have had experience with drinking ane entire bottle all on my own (no glass was involved).


----------



## Aeson

That was something they taught us at camp.

I don't drink beer or anything else very often. I don't need chemicals to have a good time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was something they taught us at camp.
> 
> I don't drink beer or anything else very often. I don't need chemicals to have a good time.



Neither do I. I just _enjoy_ drinking, but not to excess.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I agree. Wine is good tasting (usually) but doen't have enough alcohol in it to get me tipsy. I say tahis because I have had experience with drinking ane entire bottle all on my own (no glass was involved).



Well I did drink one of those big bottles by myself one night, but I was just a little happy, not really tipsy.  I mean I don't drink with a glass of anything in me so it's not like I would have driven, but I was not tipsy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Well I did drink one of those big bottles by myself one night, but I was just a little happy, not really tipsy.  I mean I don't drink with a glass of anything in me so it's not like I would have driven, but I was not tipsy.



makes sense.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> makes sense.



Wow!  Check it out everybody, I made sense for once!  Yippeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Is it taboo for a woman to expose her ears in Hobgoblin society?
> 
> btw, I'm liking the dynamic between Mel and Rayni.  Should be interesting though when either one has the chance to explain why the "aberation" comment bothered them



 Heehee, yes.  I agree--totally a coincidence for Rayni, but Mel can't know that for sure


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And probably not prominent then. I know I have characters who don't go into either bikini-top armor, low-cut armor or form-fitting armor that emphasizes those...



 Agreed. Vrina does not go around in those types of armour.  She tries to deemphasise her femininity with her armour, not flaunt it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, if this encounter is any indication, I'll need the extra level or two I earned form the one encounter (As will everyone else)



 Naw, who needs extra levels?


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Wow!  Check it out everybody, I made sense for once!  Yippeeeeeeee!!!



Don't get cocky kid, we're not out of this yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Wow!  Check it out everybody, I made sense for once!  Yippeeeeeeee!!!



There is more to life than making sense you know!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yes, there is also fire...


----------



## Angel Tarragon




----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Darth Malt?  I don't want to know what flavor that is.




Sithly. That's what flavor it is. All you need to know.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

FIRE!     YAY!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sithly. That's what flavor it is. All you need to know.



But of course!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> FIRE!     YAY!



Indeed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> While I have drank copious amounts of beer in my life...normally as quickly as possible, ie: beer bong, shotgun, keg stand, I really don't care for the taste of most beers.  I would rather drink mixed drinks like a Long Island Iced Tea or something, or wine, but I don't drink wine to get drunk, that is just silly. :\




Usually I've done margaritas and rum and cokes. Or that one time I got a B-52 at a con party. It was nice, good and minty. During Sat's game, we had a wine called "Blackbeard's Revenge". It was a deep red and nice and sweet.   

And drinking to get drunk is just stupid, IMO. I prefer to remember what I did...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sithly. That's what flavor it is. All you need to know.



Is it served in one or two pieces?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I could personally wear all the form fitting crap that I wanted and no one would be able to tell...damnable greedy mothers and their keeping all the cleavage!  I just want a little.  *pouts*




You sound like a friend of mine. She has no cleavage and has tried to wear a costume or two that practically requires cleavage. 

But at least, it'd be better than having them hang down to your waistline when you get older...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it served in one or two pieces?



I'm guessing one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But at least, it'd be better than having them hang down to your waistline when you get older...



I know this all too well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was something they taught us at camp.
> 
> I don't drink beer or anything else very often. I don't need chemicals to have a good time.




Nope. you don't. It's more a social thing than just to prove how many you can down before you have to go worship the porcelain god.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. you don't. It's more a social thing than just to prove how many you can down before you have to go worship the porcelain god.



Okay.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I agree. Wine is good tasting (usually) but doen't have enough alcohol in it to get me tipsy. I say tahis because I have had experience with drinking ane entire bottle all on my own (no glass was involved).




A couple has just enough to start making me sleepy... and couple that with having worked during the day... Probably why I was dozy at the game session later on in the evening... two glasses of wine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A couple has just enough to start making me sleepy... and couple that with having worked during the day... Probably why I was dozy at the game session later on in the evening... two glasses of wine.



Of course. Every one has a differentlimit on how much effects them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Wow!  Check it out everybody, I made sense for once!  Yippeeeeeeee!!!




Oh, dear!--Threepio

*checks for signs of the apocalypse*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Oh, dear!--Threepio
> 
> *checks for signs of the apocalypse*



No, it won't be happening for quite a while!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know this all too well.



I wanna make a comment.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Of course. Every one has a differentlimit on how much effects them.




Probably mostly due to sitting around all evening...

I had 4 mixed drinks at the last con and was a tad sleepy; even getting up and wandering a bit to stay awake... including harassing my friend who was sitting in the hotel bar eating a burger at 11PM and supposedly doing artwork....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wanna make a comment.



So what is your comment?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I had 4 mixed drinks at the last con and was a tad sleepy; even getting up and wandering a bit to stay awake... including harassing my friend who was sitting in the hotel bar eating a burger at 11PM and supposedly doing artwork....



Yeah, that would do it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, it won't be happening for quite a while!




*whew!*


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what is your comment?



It’s not a manzier, it’sa bro. 

I kid I kid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would do it.




Alcohol in general makes me sleepy...

And I sure was glad I didn't have to drive back that night... unlike last year... it's about an hour and a half drive back from Charlotte to home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *whew!*



Yeah, no worries.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It’s not a manzier, it’sa bro.
> 
> I kid I kid.





   

Kramer, you ain't!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I sure was glad I didn't have to drive back that night... unlike last year... it's about an hour and a half drive back from Charlotte to home.



So am I. Being sleepy at the wheel is dangerous enough. Glad your here with us today.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So am I. Being sleepy at the wheel is dangerous enough. Glad your here with us today.




Yup. Drinking and driving is just SO STUPID!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kramer, you ain't!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Drinking and driving is just SO STUPID!!



Yeah. I agree completely.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

But.... are you the Master of Your Domain?        :\     :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I agree completely.




I had a manager get busted for that. Only 'cause she made a u-turn in the middle of a five-lane busy road...  :\


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *whew!*



Signs of the Apocalypse

1. I find a ok paying job.
2. I get a date.
3. I get a place of my own.

If these things happen say your prayers and make peace with God.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But.... are you the Master of Your Domain?        :\     :\





Nope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But.... are you the Master of Your Domain?        :\     :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I had a manager get busted for that. Only 'cause she made a u-turn in the middle of a five-lane busy road...  :\



The company my dad works for doent tolarte it in the least. If you are even pulled over on suspicion of drinking and driving they'll cut the employee loose in a heartbeat, guilty or not.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it served in one or two pieces?




One. We also served smoked Jedi on the side as an appetizer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Signs of the Apocalypse
> 
> 1. I find a ok paying job.
> 2. I get a date.
> 3. I get a place of my own.
> 
> If these things happen say your prayers and make peace with God.



Not necessarily true. Read the Book of Revelation or watch Countdown to Armageddon to know the signs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One. We also served smoked Jedi on the side as an appetizer.



I was right! Whohoo!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yuck! Beer is icky!




Beer is greatest gift the ancients gave us next to writing.  I never went through the "beer is an acquired taste" phase.  After my first drink of it I fell head over heels in love with the magic elixir.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Beer is greatest gift the ancients gave us next to writing.  I never went through the "beer is an acquired taste" phase.  After my first drink of it I fell head over heels in love with the magic elixir.



Me too. It is the sweet nectar of heaven!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The company my dad works for doent tolarte it in the least. If you are even pulled over on suspicion of drinking and driving they'll cut the employee loose in a heartbeat, guilty or not.




They only cut her loose after she swiped the money outta the safe and left in the middle of the shift with her lousy boyfriend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They only cut her loose after she swiped the money outta the safe and left in the middle of the shift with her lousy boyfriend.



Yeah, that would do it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

It was only her paying it back that kept them from pressing charges.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was only her paying it back that kept them from pressing charges.



Yeah, I'm sure. Wouldn't want people pressing charges.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm sure. Wouldn't want people pressing charges.




Nope. But it's on her employment record... bad enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. But it's on her employment record... bad enough.



I agree with you completely.


----------



## Steve Jung

What's going on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What's going on?



about 200 posts in a day.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> about 200 posts in a day.




For some people...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> For some people...



Like for Crothiam, Rystil and myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Like for Crothiam, Rystil and myself.




Yup.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Like for Crothiam, Rystil and myself.



 I don't think I ever post that much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever post that much.



Yeah, right.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, right.



 My PPD is pretty measly compared to 200 though


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever post that much.




As Rystil blows up a rack of my BS meters....   

LIAR!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My PPD is pretty measly compared to 200 though




I'd guess that I'd easily put in around 50-100 posts tonight alone.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd guess that I'd easily put in around 50-100 posts tonight alone.  :\



 It seems that way, but its not.  I only do like 60 usually, but my postcount has been slipping down--it used to be up at 62.  Hence, I'm slowing down


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As Rystil blows up a rack of my BS meters....
> 
> LIAR!



ROFL!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd guess that I'd easily put in around 50-100 posts tonight alone.  :\



Thats all? That pales in comparison to me. By the time I call it a night I'll have approximately 300 posts for today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It seems that way, but its not.  I only do like 60 usually, but my postcount has been slipping down--it used to be up at 62.  Hence, I'm slowing down



Good news for me!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It seems that way, but its not.  I only do like 60 usually, but my postcount has been slipping down--it used to be up at 62.  Hence, I'm slowing down




I may have done alot of posting on nights like tonight but my post count average is still about 9 per day...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats all? That pales in comparison to me. By the time I call it a night I'll have approximately 300 posts for today.




I didn't count every post I've made tonight....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats all? That pales in comparison to me. By the time I call it a night I'll have approximately 300 posts for today.



 See, I'm slowing compared to you


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I may have done alot of posting on nights like tonight but my post count average is still about 9 per day...



 Agreed, but the crucial thing is that if my postcount is not rising over a few days time, then that means I am at or below average


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Agreed, but the crucial thing is that if my postcount is not rising over a few days time, then that means I am at or below average





heh.   

I have to take in account that I didn't post much the first few months I was on here...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Agreed, but the crucial thing is that if my postcount is not rising over a few days time, then that means I am at or below average



Yippee!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> heh.
> 
> I have to take in account that I didn't post much the first few months I was on here...



 I posted very little the first few weeks I was here.  I lurked for years and then people were being really dumb on a dragon thread so I signed up and made a long counterargument.  I would find that post if I had the CS power to do it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sheesh.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I posted very little the first few weeks I was here.  I lurked for years and then people were being really dumb on a dragon thread so I signed up and made a long counterargument.  I would find that post if I had the CS power to do it




well I remember it   you blasted somebodys argument with a 20th lvl thief vs dragon example  
course im a dragon thread addict.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Here I post not quite add the mad rate of others, while on RPG.net I lurk, I have been on for a year or so and have 2 posts.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I posted very little the first few weeks I was here.  I lurked for years and then people were being really dumb on a dragon thread so I signed up and made a long counterargument.  I would find that post if I had the CS power to do it



Would this be it?

Me of the 1.5 posts/day.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> well I remember it   you blasted somebodys argument with a 20th lvl thief vs dragon example
> course im a dragon thread addict.



 Hurray!  You remember my first post.  I can't believe anybody actually listened to me back when I had 1 postcount


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Would this be it?
> 
> Me of the 1.5 posts/day.



 Double hurray--you found it!  That was my first post.  Back when I thought most people on ENWorld were hardcore ultra d20 scholars except the few that said really wrong things, so I felt the need to back everything up with super-lots of math!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> It's coming in an 8,000 post extraviganza OT post, I'm sure



  No, just a quiet passing-by, like the rest of my benchmark posts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yuck! Beer is icky!



 I'm a fan of hard liquors myself.  I don't see the point to beer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good night all. I'm calling it a day and won't be back at ENWorld unti sometime tommorrow (late morning/early afternoon).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good night all. I'm calling it a day and won't be back at ENWorld unti sometime tommorrow (late morning/early afternoon).



 G'night Fru.  Pleasant dreams and such!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> about 200 posts in a day.



 This thread really got excited after I posted that one post...


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good night all. I'm calling it a day and won't be back at ENWorld unti sometime tommorrow (late morning/early afternoon).



 C'ya!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, just a quiet passing-by, like the rest of my benchmark posts.



 Congratulations Mr. Neutral.  I'll see you there shortly, I believe.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> well I remember it   you blasted somebodys argument with a 20th lvl thief vs dragon example
> course im a dragon thread addict.



 I remember that too!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, yes.  I agree--totally a coincidence for Rayni, but Mel can't know that for sure



Yes, and Yes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Congratulations Mr. Neutral.  I'll see you there shortly, I believe.



 Yeah, I know.  You've really been gaining on me, too, since you've gotten your average up from 58.something and mine has dropped.  A week ago or less I was 700 or 800 posts on you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I remember that too!



 Really?  I don't remember you on that thread


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats all? That pales in comparison to me. By the time I call it a night I'll have approximately 300 posts for today.



And what about outside the hive thread?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, and Yes.



 I mentioned when I first saw your proposal for Mel that I think Rayni and Mel were just made to be friends--that is unless you secretly replaced her with evil assassin Mel.  Then Rayni won't be her friend


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. You've really been gaining on me, too, since you've gotten your average up from 58.something and mine has dropped. A week ago or less I was 700 or 800 posts on you.



My average used to be 62 a few weeks ago. It has been dropping


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I mentioned when I first saw your proposal for Mel that I think Rayni and Mel were just made to be friends--that is unless you secretly replaced her with evil assassin Mel.  Then Rayni won't be her friend




Mel's feeling guilty and thinks Rayni might be someone she can actualy tell everything to, but some of that is because she think Rayni can likely figure her out better.  She's almost sliped up once or twice thinking about time and age, but decided to avoid those topics.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My average used to be 62 a few weeks ago. It has been dropping




My average is almost up to 6.  Last month, it was under 2.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Really?  I don't remember you on that thread



Did I post to it?  I don't know.  Just because I read a thread doesn't mean I post to it.  And vice versa.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My average used to be 62 a few weeks ago. It has been dropping



 When you went on that trip, it dropped a little, then you were busy or something after that and it dropped under 60.  Now, it's going up, though.  And it's not hard to tell either.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did I post to it?  I don't know.  Just because I read a thread doesn't mean I post to it.  And vice versa.



So you just pick random posts and post replies in them?

Good idea...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> So you just pick random posts and post replies in them?
> 
> Good idea...



 Heh.  I don't think I've ever done that.  I try to be on-topic and have some substance to my posts, contrary to what some people might think.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Mel's feeling guilty and thinks Rayni might be someone she can actualy tell everything to, but some of that is because she think Rayni can likely figure her out better.  She's almost sliped up once or twice thinking about time and age, but decided to avoid those topics.



 Rayni is definitely someone she can talk to--we should get some girl-talk in next time they're alone


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rayni is definitely someone she can talk to--we should get some girl-talk in next time they're alone



If we hand't slept so quickly, I might have suggested a pillow fight 

Pout, just about every game I'm in has ground to a halt today.  1 LEW is on hold while the GM does baby things with her new baby, one is stuck in combat, and one is stuck in unconsiousness .  And then the others I'm in are sort of going slow at the moment.  I'm sure they'll pick up tomorow when I have to sleep more durring the day since I'll be working overnight.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did I post to it?  I don't know.  Just because I read a thread doesn't mean I post to it.  And vice versa.



 I do not think you did post to it...back then, I didn't think anybody at all was reading what I said though


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When you went on that trip, it dropped a little, then you were busy or something after that and it dropped under 60.  Now, it's going up, though.  And it's not hard to tell either.



 The damn hotel wouldn't give me internet access.  Plus I had a few girls who were clamouring to learn how to play D&D.  What would you have done?  Anyways, I have work these days, so my postcount will only drop


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> If we hand't slept so quickly, I might have suggested a pillow fight
> 
> Pout, just about every game I'm in has ground to a halt today.  1 LEW is on hold while the GM does baby things with her new baby, one is stuck in combat, and one is stuck in unconsiousness .  And then the others I'm in are sort of going slow at the moment.  I'm sure they'll pick up tomorow when I have to sleep more durring the day since I'll be working overnight.



 Ooo, Rayni would like a pillow-fight, as long as they were gentle 

My apologies about the unconscious thing


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do not think you did post to it...back then, I didn't think anybody at all was reading what I said though



 There are always watchers...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The damn hotel wouldn't give me internet access.  Plus I had a few girls who were clamouring to learn how to play D&D.  What would you have done?  Anyways, I have work these days, so my postcount will only drop



 I'm not saying you should've done otherwise, but I'm really losing ground here.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There are always watchers...



 Sometimes there are demonstrably not significant watchers--like back when my Destiny's Tears thread had less than 3 views per post and 6 players plus me.  There just weren't enough views there for the 7 people supposed to be reading it, let alone a slew of lurkers


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not saying you should've done otherwise, but I'm really losing ground here.



You gained ground because of those girls--that was the weekend I didn't post at all


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, Rayni would like a pillow-fight, as long as they were gentle
> 
> My apologies about the unconscious thing



Not your fault.  Sorta.  Least he's not dead.

The two games I'm running are kind of haning.  The festival is waiting for Elise, Sunny, Fang, and/or Troi to post again.  I'm hoping to get to the feast tonight and things should pick up a bit (A little less of the random exploration, though that will always be available).  That's what I get for running a wide open adventure.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sometimes there are demonstrably not significant watchers--like back when my Destiny's Tears thread had less than 3 views per post and 6 players plus me.  There just weren't enough views there for the 7 people supposed to be reading it, let alone a slew of lurkers



 Give it time, people even go through the archives and read that stuff.  I was informed that people even read the Hivemind thread and even old Hivemind threads.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You gained ground because of those girls--that was the weekend I didn't post at all



 Bah.    I was about 700 ahead or so -- maybe 600 -- before that weekend.  I didn't post much either.  Posting drops in the weekends, you know that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Not your fault.  Sorta.  Least he's not dead.
> 
> The two games I'm running are kind of haning.  The festival is waiting for Elise, Sunny, Fang, and/or Troi to post again.  I'm hoping to get to the feast tonight and things should pick up a bit (A little less of the random exploration, though that will always be available).  That's what I get for running a wide open adventure.



 You were pretty darn lucky about that stabilisation roll, Willy Low-Man


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Give it time, people even go through the archives and read that stuff.  I was informed that people even read the Hivemind thread and even old Hivemind threads.



 I seriously don't see why they would read these.  They're just a conversation, but no fun once they're stale


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sometimes there are demonstrably not significant watchers--like back when my Destiny's Tears thread had less than 3 views per post and 6 players plus me.  There just weren't enough views there for the 7 people supposed to be reading it, let alone a slew of lurkers




You never know.  I've seen the number not change appropriately or change incredably.  Plus, some people only read via e-mail and come in to post occasionaly, so you get less views from them.  I could view a thread once, subscribe, and never show up in it again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah.    I was about 700 ahead or so -- maybe 600 -- before that weekend.  I didn't post much either.  Posting drops in the weekends, you know that.



 Well, you're like 200 ahead now.  Its weird--in meta they were making a guess about the next people to hit 10000 and they named the two people with 9900ish and then me...but I only have like 7700ish


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You never know. I've seen the number not change appropriately or change incredably. Plus, some people only read via e-mail and come in to post occasionaly, so you get less views from them. I could view a thread once, subscribe, and never show up in it again.



It is possible, I s'pose.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I seriously don't see why they would read these.  They're just a conversation, but no fun once they're stale



 I don't know why either -- maybe they still serve to amuse.  Regardless, they do.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you're like 200 ahead now.  Its weird--in meta they were making a guess about the next people to hit 10000 and they named the two people with 9900ish and then me...but I only have like 7700ish



Get posting, I have money on you


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you're like 200 ahead now.  Its weird--in meta they were making a guess about the next people to hit 10000 and they named the two people with 9900ish and then me...but I only have like 7700ish



 That's because you can get 600 easily in a week and a half.  Probably more like 700 or 800.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Give it time, people even go through the archives and read that stuff.  I was informed that people even read the Hivemind thread and even old Hivemind threads.



Who told you that? I thought that was my secret.  I joined the Hivemind maybe a year after it started. So of course I had to catch up on the posters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't know why either -- maybe they still serve to amuse.  Regardless, they do.



 Weird stuff :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Get posting, I have money on you



Really?  Well, you'll probably lose then--I don't post _that_ fast


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Who told you that? I thought that was my secret.  I joined the Hivemind maybe a year after it started. So of course I had to catch up on the posters.



 I joined the Hivemind really really late in the game.  I was invited to just come in and post without reading what came before.  And I did, and the rest is history.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Who told you that? I thought that was my secret.  I joined the Hivemind maybe a year after it started. So of course I had to catch up on the posters.



 Heh.  That's a lot of reading, though.  I think Cro told me that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Whatever floats their boats.  I'm glad to amuse people!

Hello people in the future!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I joined the Hivemind really really late in the game.  I was invited to just come in and post without reading what came before.  And I did, and the rest is history.



 ... Wait, the part before wasn't history?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Wait, the part before wasn't history?



 That's a logical converse fallacy.  Just because I say something does not imply that either the inverse or converse is true


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a logical converse fallacy.  Just because I say something does not imply that either the inverse or converse is true



 Yes, I know.  It's so much fun to assume you meant that, though.


----------



## Steve Jung

This is history.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> This is history.



 ... Wow.  You got me there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> This is history.



 Wow, yes it is!


----------



## Jdvn1

KO used to be a phoenix?  Hm...


----------



## Bront

Ok, my head hurts.

I was reading the Rifts discussion and was directed to the review of THE GAME THAT MUST NOT BE NAMED.

Ugh.  Doesn't help that the review is in horendus colors and bounces between 2 different reviewers.


----------



## Evilhalfling

yup you gotta be careful with that one Bront, I even foundmyself naming it once. 

great history of the Hive Steve, good to know.
well im off - see yall in the morning.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> yup you gotta be careful with that one Bront, I even foundmyself naming it once.
> 
> great history of the Hive Steve, good to know.
> well im off - see yall in the morning.



 G'night, and what's the game everyone hates?


----------



## Steve Jung

You're welcome. But a couple old Hiveminders are really the ones to thank, Tallarn for hosting and Horacio for writing it.

What is the game that must not be named? A hint, please?


----------



## Bront

Do a google search for "worst role-playing game ever made" (with quotes), it should be at the bottom of the page.

Warning, language on that review is pretty bad, but then again, apparently it's even worse in the 900+ page book.


----------



## Bront

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> yup you gotta be careful with that one Bront, I even foundmyself naming it once.
> 
> great history of the Hive Steve, good to know.
> well im off - see yall in the morning.




Where were you about 30 minutes ago before I saw the review?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night, and what's the game everyone hates?



 FATAL!  I'll name it!  I have a friend who got it just because it amused her.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> FATAL!  I'll name it!  I have a friend who got it just because it amused her.



I didn't do it!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Nah, I take full responsibility.  It's so horrible you have to either laugh at it or go insane.  I chose the former.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> FATAL!  I'll name it!  I have a friend who got it just because it amused her.



Interesting sense of humor.   With that, goodnight all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dude, they have stats for the _weirdest_ things.  And the games reflect them.  Maybe my friend's just a masochist, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Interesting sense of humor.   With that, goodnight all.



 G'night Steve!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> FATAL!  I'll name it!  I have a friend who got it just because it amused her.



 Ah, now I know.  I'll bet if its _that_ bad, it gets decent sales just from those curious as to its superior crapulency--and it would be funny if the company responsible mistook those sales as praise


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, now I know.  I'll bet if its _that_ bad, it gets decent sales just from those curious as to its superior crapulency--and it would be funny if the company responsible mistook those sales as praise




Read the review.

There are some strange stats in this game.  (Apparently 4d100/2-1 is a common dice mechanic   )


----------



## Jdvn1

I think the pdf was available free for a time.  It's stuck around I think, but it's not that big.


----------



## Bront

Rystil will enjoy that this game apparently got Barier and Brassiere confused


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Rystil will enjoy that this game apparently got Barier and Brassiere confused



 Everyone gets Brazier and Brassiere confused.  Its common enough that I made that post in Encyclopaedia Altanica and then saw BS make the same mistake shortly thereafter


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Everyone gets Brazier and Brassiere confused.  Its common enough that I made that post in Encyclopaedia Altanica and then saw BS make the same mistake shortly thereafter



Aparently, they got it wrong with every magic item.  And they got it wrong and used Bazier


----------



## Jdvn1

brazier
large metal container in which coal or charcoal is burned; warms people who must stay outside for long times 

brassiere
a woman's close-fitting undergarment with cups for bust support


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> brazier
> large metal container in which coal or charcoal is burned; warms people who must stay outside for long times
> 
> brassiere
> a woman's close-fitting undergarment with cups for bust support



 Bah, I say this:


"I still think this is a really bad idea," Aine pointed out to Recklessness, as he traced the pentagram onto the ground.

"Oh, c'mon," he teased the beautiful firre gently, "What's the worst thing that could happen?" You'd just rather have me playing with your brassiere than this demonic brazier, but I say, what's the big difference?--Just a few letters is all. And with that he lit the brazier they had found in the evil-looking chest that said in Abyssal, "Ye who opens me shall doom the world." 

With a terrible gout of hellfire and a crack of thunder, the ground began to shake until a giant monstrous creature wielding a flaming whip and thunderous sword came forth from a terrible rent in the earth. "Foolish mortal! After ten thousand years, I'm free!" it shouted in triumph, as it blasted at Recklessness with a fireball to little effect and then burned him slightly with its flaming whip, grabbing the Planeswalker with the whip and pushing him into the flames that surrounded its body, but Recklessness stayed within the flames completely unharmed.

"Sorry there, Mr. Ten Thousand Years Guy, but if I can withstand the heat of Aine's passion, I don't think a little thing like a balor's flaming aura of utter incineration can hurt me at all," Recklessness laughed as he asked, "You wouldn't happen to be vulnerable to banishment would you?"

"No, fool, I gained the Native subtype during a freak accident involving a spelljamming helm and a squeaky toy. That's why they had to trap me in the brassiere..."

"No, that's brazier, like BRAY-zee-uhr with a long 'A' ," Aine corrects, "This is a brassiere."

"OK fine, in the BRAY-zee-uhr. Tough luck mortal," the balor finished.

"Hate to say I told you so, but..." Aine trailed off.

"Well, since it sounds similar, any chance we could trap you in Aine's brassiere?" Recklessness asked hopefully.

"No, she was right, actually. It was definitely a brazier," the balor replies.

"Awww man! Why do these sorts of things always happen to me?" Recklessness asked sheepishly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Having fun there, Rys?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, I say this:
> 
> 
> "I still think this is a really bad idea," Aine pointed out to Recklessness, as he traced the pentagram onto the ground.
> 
> "Oh, c'mon," he teased the beautiful firre gently, "What's the worst thing that could happen?" You'd just rather have me playing with your brassiere than this demonic brazier, but I say, what's the big difference?--Just a few letters is all. And with that he lit the brazier they had found in the evil-looking chest that said in Abyssal, "Ye who opens me shall doom the world."
> 
> With a terrible gout of hellfire and a crack of thunder, the ground began to shake until a giant monstrous creature wielding a flaming whip and thunderous sword came forth from a terrible rent in the earth. "Foolish mortal! After ten thousand years, I'm free!" it shouted in triumph, as it blasted at Recklessness with a fireball to little effect and then burned him slightly with its flaming whip, grabbing the Planeswalker with the whip and pushing him into the flames that surrounded its body, but Recklessness stayed within the flames completely unharmed.
> 
> "Sorry there, Mr. Ten Thousand Years Guy, but if I can withstand the heat of Aine's passion, I don't think a little thing like a balor's flaming aura of utter incineration can hurt me at all," Recklessness laughed as he asked, "You wouldn't happen to be vulnerable to banishment would you?"
> 
> "No, fool, I gained the Native subtype during a freak accident involving a spelljamming helm and a squeaky toy. That's why they had to trap me in the brassiere..."
> 
> "No, that's brazier, like BRAY-zee-uhr with a long 'A' ," Aine corrects, "This is a brassiere."
> 
> "OK fine, in the BRAY-zee-uhr. Tough luck mortal," the balor finished.
> 
> "Hate to say I told you so, but..." Aine trailed off.
> 
> "Well, since it sounds similar, any chance we could trap you in Aine's brassiere?" Recklessness asked hopefully.
> 
> "No, she was right, actually. It was definitely a brazier," the balor replies.
> 
> "Awww man! Why do these sorts of things always happen to me?" Recklessness asked sheepishly.




Sweet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Having fun there, Rys?



 By there, you mean the review?  I'm partway through.  As for the brassiere/brazier thing, I just copy/pasted it from my earlier post


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, okay.  I'll just take it as a 'yes'.  And which review?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  I'll just take it as a 'yes'.  And which review?



 For FATAL.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, you're reading that review?  It's rather long.  I'd recommend you read the much shorter review on RPGnet.

EDIT: Whoa... nix that... those are actually _good_ reviews.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, you're reading that review?  It's rather long.  I'd recommend you read the much shorter review on RPGnet.
> 
> EDIT: Whoa... nix that... those are actually _good_ reviews.



 Wait...someone liked it?  Must be those fanboys of which the review speaks...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait...someone liked it?  Must be those fanboys of which the review speaks...



 It's probably best that you never spoke of those reviews again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's probably best that you never spoke of those reviews again.



 Ummm...okay...


----------



## Jdvn1

So... how 'bout that local sports team?


----------



## Bront

Ok, I'm through gouging my eyes out after reading that.  Who's up for some target shooting?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm through gouging my eyes out after reading that.  Who's up for some target shooting?



 I'm almost done--at the excuses part now.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm almost done--at the excuses part now.



If you don't believe the review, you can download a free sample of the game from their website.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I've never heard of this "FATAL".  What makes it so horrible?


----------



## Aus_Snow

you haven't read the review then?

uh, it's um.

different.

view at own risk.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> KO used to be a phoenix?  Hm...



Yeah. Got a problem with that, Mr Abbreviation-for-an-Avatar?[/Taras]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of hard liquors myself.  I don't see the point to beer.




The only thingI see about it is for people to have something to compare horse pee to...  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This thread really got excited after I posted that one post...





That's 'cause you put that post on Viagra first!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Who told you that? I thought that was my secret.  I joined the Hivemind maybe a year after it started. So of course I had to catch up on the posters.




I've only started posting here a scant few months ago... Before that, I didn't even know what the hivemind even was....


----------



## Kemrain

Wow. Ok, I leave for four days, and look what happens? You people are sick! Insane postings like that... I love it!

I'm back for a little bit, and I haven't read the last 10 pages that I've missed. I don't expect I will. Hopefully I'll be around when this thread gets closed and I'll be able to make another that I can follow a bit more closely.

So what's going on?

- Kemrain the Back for a Spell.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The only thingI see about it is for people to have something to compare horse pee to...  :\




It's nothing like horse pee.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. Ok, I leave for four days, and look what happens? You people are sick! Insane postings like that... I love it!
> 
> I'm back for a little bit, and I haven't read the last 10 pages that I've missed. I don't expect I will. Hopefully I'll be around when this thread gets closed and I'll be able to make another that I can follow a bit more closely.
> 
> So what's going on?
> 
> - Kemrain the Back for a Spell.




*bows* Thank you very much!   We dwell in our own insanities... 

And quit having to miss the hivemind due to work.... it's a great stress-reliever from the job... too bad I can't post from work...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah. Got a problem with that, Mr Abbreviation-for-an-Avatar?[/Taras]



It might be his initials instead of an abbreviation. My google of Jdvn1 (when I wanted to make sure it wasn't an abbreviation I didn't recognise) brought up a Jdvn1 from some other site whose name was "Jonathan N." D and V could both be middle names  (Edit: or part of a compound last name)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and Bront, look--Cade is awake!  Yay!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It might be his initials instead of an abbreviation. My google of Jdvn1 (when I wanted to make sure it wasn't an abbreviation I didn't recognise) brought up a Jdvn1 from some other site whose name was "Jonathan N." D and V could both be middle names  (Edit: or part of a compound last name)



They are his initials. I was the first to realize that, I believe. 


And initials are nothing more than the abbreviation of ones name.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> They are his initials. I was the first to realize that, I believe.
> 
> 
> And initials are nothing more than the abbreviation of ones name.



 Well to be _technical_...


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I've never heard of this "FATAL".  What makes it so horrible?




If this gives you any idea... from the game mind you, though not quite word for word:

_One of the things soldiers look forward to most is raping the women of the town they just captured._

*shudders*


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and Bront, look--Cade is awake!  Yay!



I noticed   He's got a mouthful


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah. Got a problem with that, Mr Abbreviation-for-an-Avatar?[/Taras]



  No, I think the phoenix is cool.  I don't know why you downgraded.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. Ok, I leave for four days, and look what happens? You people are sick! Insane postings like that... I love it!
> 
> I'm back for a little bit, and I haven't read the last 10 pages that I've missed. I don't expect I will. Hopefully I'll be around when this thread gets closed and I'll be able to make another that I can follow a bit more closely.
> 
> So what's going on?
> 
> - Kemrain the Back for a Spell.



Reading is _so_ overrated.  In other news, I can't respond to Darth's first three posts on this page.  I just can't.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It might be his initials instead of an abbreviation. My google of Jdvn1 (when I wanted to make sure it wasn't an abbreviation I didn't recognise) brought up a Jdvn1 from some other site whose name was "Jonathan N." D and V could both be middle names  (Edit: or part of a compound last name)



Yeah, I'm the only Jdvn1 on the web that I know of.  Are you stalking me?  

And you're both right.  The 'dv' is is my middle name.  You could see it as initials (with funky middle name) or as an abbreviation (of the entire name).  Abbreviation might be a closer approximation.  But, no, just one middle name here.  Then again, I've been over this with KO before.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> They are his initials. I was the first to realize that, I believe.
> 
> 
> And initials are nothing more than the abbreviation of ones name.



Yeah, you got them much faster than anyone else on EN World, I think.  And, besides, you said avatar and I think Rys was thinking of my screenname.  So, actually, Rys was unintentionally right.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I think the phoenix is cool.  I don't know why you downgraded.



Do you see a 'Phoenix' in my name?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you got them much faster than anyone else on EN World, I think.



Yeah, because I've used something similar before. Someone called it an 'egg with shelves'.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Do you see a 'Phoenix' in my name?



 I don't see a 'guy with a funky white hat' in it either.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah, because I've used something similar before. Someone called it an 'egg with shelves'.



 Obviously, great Neutrals think alike.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't see a 'guy with a funky white hat' in it either.



Actually, I have been thinking about changing my avatar again. The new art galleries at Wizards had a few images that might fit.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Obviously, great Neutrals think alike.



And one of the thoughts is "Down with the other guy!!"

*Trips Jdvn1*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, I have been thinking about changing my avatar again. The new art galleries at Wizards had a few images that might fit.



 What, just to confuse us?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And one of the thoughts is "Down with the other guy!!"
> 
> *Trips Jdvn1*



 Hm, shame you don't have Improved Trip.

*Trips you back*


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, just to confuse us?



If I were after that, I'd [censored for spoilers], wouldn't I?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, shame you don't have Improved Trip.
> 
> *Trips you back*




Ouch!

*conjures a low ceiling over Jdvn1*


----------



## Knight Otu

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/5n_gallery/89992.jpg

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/5n_gallery/89996.jpg

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/5n_gallery/90017.jpg 

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/5n_gallery/90023.jpg

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/dmg2_gallery/90081.jpg 

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/dmg2_gallery/90077.jpg


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> If I were after that, I'd [censored for spoilers], wouldn't I?



 Yes, but that one only works so many times.  I'd have to spend time adjusting to a new avatar.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ouch!
> 
> *conjures a low ceiling over Jdvn1*



 Note to self: Don't jump...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/5n_gallery/89992.jpg



Too grizly.


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/5n_gallery/89996.jpg



The big dude on top?  He'd be cool.


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/5n_gallery/90017.jpg



Most acurate, maybe?  


			
				KNight Otu said:
			
		

> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/dmg2_gallery/90077.jpg



Not bad, especially the one on the right.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Note to self: Don't jump...



*Slowly lowers ceiling, and bars the exits.*


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The big dude on top?  He'd be cool.



Yep, that one.


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Most acurate, maybe?






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not bad, especially the one on the right.



Jayyydweeeennn!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Slowly lowers ceiling, and bars the exits.*



 Grabs a bar to brace the ceiling.

R2!  Stop the walls!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yep, that one.



That's the coolest, IMO.  He gets my vote.


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Jayyydweeeennn!!!!



Noooooooo!!!

 I didn't specify what the one on the right would be good for, though.  But the one of the left might make a decent avatar.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

>



Oh, and I note a lack of disagreement...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Grabs a bar to brace the ceiling.
> 
> R2!  Stop the walls!



*Decides not to tell Jdvn1 that taking a single bar out makes enough room to escape*



....




Damn.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and I note a lack of disagreement...



Hey, even a superneutral needs a catching costume!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's the coolest, IMO.  He gets my vote.



Maybe I should make it a poll.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey, even a superneutral needs a catching costume!





What's he gonna catch with it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Decides not to tell Jdvn1 that taking a single bar out makes enough room to escape*
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.



 *decides to be nice and ignores the blatantly obvious hint*

R2!  Now!

I'm glad the room is 380 million meters x 380 million meters and moving 1 cm/hour.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey, even a superneutral needs a catching costume!



 In what universe does 'catching' mean 'demonic' or 'evil'?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe I should make it a poll.



 Or you can take an informal tally, since OT polls aren't technically allowed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What's he gonna catch with it?



 Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gotta catch 'em all!



Pokémon!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gotta catch 'em all!



Pokethulu!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Pokethulu!



Pokéthulu!
WARNING: Website has sound file that plays when loaded.


----------



## Bront

I hereby declair that sleep is now banned from all who paruse the boards.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I hereby declair that sleep is now banned from all who paruse the boards.



And why is that?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And why is that?



Because I'm tired and bored and need people to entertain me.

So hop to it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Because I'm tired and bored and need people to entertain me.
> 
> So hop to it.



<starts doing a hoppin' ho down>

Yee-Haa!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <starts doing a hoppin' ho down>
> 
> Yee-Haa!



Wow, that was easy.  I wonder what else I can do with my increadable powers of persuasion?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, that was easy.  I wonder what else I can do with my increadable powers of persuasion?



All you need is a Rod of Lordly Might and your set.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All you need is a Rod of Lordly Might and your set.



Will a Keyboard of Persuasion work?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Will a Keyboard of Persuasion work?



Sure. I don't see why it wouldn't work!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All you need is a Rod of Lordly Might and your set.




A friend of mine was engaging in "playful banter" with a girlfriend once, and he referred to his "manhood" as his Rod of Lordly Might.  Without batting an eye, she came back with "Or Might Not".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> A friend of mine was engaging in "playful banter" with a girlfriend once, and he referred to his "manhood" as his Rod of Lordly Might.  Without batting an eye, she came back with "Or Might Not".



Wow.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or you can take an informal tally, since OT polls aren't technically allowed.



There is a precedent for that, actually, but I'll still ask first.


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> Because I'm tired and bored and need people to entertain me.
> 
> So hop to it.



Maybe you should start a fire in the Red Dragon Inn, to see how the characters act.


Or a party.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Eh, I'm tired. Been up all night. Gues I'll crawl off to bed. See you folks later!


----------



## Knight Otu

Well, good night then.

Or would it already be good morning for you?


----------



## Kemrain

This is a light week for me, I guess. I'm barely here at all. Too absorbed in my games. My PbP game is on hiatus, so I've been focusing on the Alsatia game heavily- making plans, dreaming dreams, and rarely, but finally, accomplishing something.

It's hard to go off adventuring when you have a 5 month old at home begging for your attention. So, to fix that, we're looking into a means of teleportation. we've seen 2 objects that act as keys for 5 portable gates, and we're trying toget our hands on one so I can accomplish things in the world and still come home and make supper.

Being a mother and saving the world at the same time is hard.

- Kemrain the Hoping not to Have More Any Time Soon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This is a light week for me, I guess. I'm barely here at all. Too absorbed in my games. My PbP game is on hiatus, so I've been focusing on the Alsatia game heavily- making plans, dreaming dreams, and rarely, but finally, accomplishing something.
> 
> It's hard to go off adventuring when you have a 5 month old at home begging for your attention. So, to fix that, we're looking into a means of teleportation. we've seen 2 objects that act as keys for 5 portable gates, and we're trying toget our hands on one so I can accomplish things in the world and still come home and make supper.
> 
> Being a mother and saving the world at the same time is hard.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hoping not to Have More Any Time Soon.



 Reminds me of the Incredibles...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> There is a precedent for that, actually, but I'll still ask first.



 But you could bypass the entire issue...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But you could bypass the entire issue...



By using the pic you found coolest?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> By using the pic you found coolest?



 Well, that _too_.  Or you could use the female one as a compromise.


----------



## Jdvn1

....

*axe into the render's brain*

What are you going to do about, little girl?  What are you going to do about?


----------



## Knight Otu

Now, come on - the girl's innocent (or is she?). The hobgoblins, on the other hand - hypocritical, arrogant, bloodthirsty, racis,t stubborn mercenaries (assuming their story is true, otherwise bandits). Their leader was so bloodthirsty, you'd assume he has orc blood in his veins.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, it's not killing _her_.  Just simplifying the situation.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> *axe into the render's brain*
> 
> What are you going to do about, little girl?  What are you going to do about?



 Lol, then you'd be a bad man!


----------



## Rystil Arden

> hypocritical, arrogant, bloodthirsty, racis,t stubborn mercenaries



What, are you talking about the Immortality Awakens PCs?  Don't be mean to them KO, they're just starting out


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, it's not killing _her_.



Nope, you're even more evil.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nope, you're even more evil.



 Its a dilemma--its undoubtably true that cold logic would suggest killing it, but its really mean!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lol, then you'd be a bad man!



 Heh.  "Oops, my bow slipped!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nope, you're even more evil.



 I'm neutral -- sometimes good, sometimes evil, sometimes neutral.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a dilemma--its undoubtably true that cold logic would suggest killing it, but its really mean!



 But how much faster would we get along in the game with a few well-aimed arrows?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm neutral -- sometimes good, sometimes evil, sometimes neutral.




Superneutral, not neutral.

To be precise - evil Superneutral hero(Kemrain).


----------



## Jdvn1

'Evil Superneutral' is an oxymoron, I think.  I was just being lazy with the term, though.

How long has your title been like that?


----------



## Knight Otu

LEW judge? Not very long. Brother Shatterstone gave almost all judges that title recently.


----------



## Knight Otu

Interesting how fast threads can sometimes change direction - I've only asked a simple question, and the recognition comment sparked a small discussion about duplicate avatars, which in turn inspired a few comments on helping getting new avatars. Subtle shifts, but shifts nonetheless.


----------



## Jdvn1

I remember him mentioning something akin to that but wasn't sure...


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Superneutral, not neutral.
> 
> To be precise - evil Superneutral hero(Kemrain).



What're we bringing me into now? What did I do? Evil what now?

- Kemrain the Confoosed!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What're we bringing me into now? What did I do? Evil what now?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confoosed!



 Are you sure you want to know?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What're we bringing me into now? What did I do? Evil what now?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confoosed!



 Jdvn1, who was speaking of murdering the little girl's pet "Doggie" is the hero of you, so KO used the parens to indicate of whom he was the hero


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jdvn1, who was speaking of murdering the little girl's pet "Doggie" is the hero of you, so KO used the parens to indicate of whom he was the hero



 Oh, that makes sense. Wouldn't 'Hero of Kemrain' be more poetic?

- Kemrain the Heroific.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, that makes sense. Wouldn't 'Hero of Kemrain' be more poetic?
> 
> - Kemrain the Heroific.



 Yes, probably


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, that makes sense.



Good. Don't worry, we know you're [Evil], not evil.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't 'Hero of Kemrain' be more poetic?



I was going for Prosaic (Descriptive), not Poetic (Descriptive).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jdvn1, who was speaking of murdering the little girl's pet "Doggie" is the hero of you, so KO used the parens to indicate of whom he was the hero



 It's not like I _can_ do it.  And Anton doesn't want to.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Good. Don't worry, we know you're [Evil], not evil.



Thanks.

I'm off from work soon. One more hour. After that, I'll go home, and then off to the desert to a chapel a half-demon made to Alerum, Lord of Justice and Good, over 500 years ago before ascending to heaven. We're looking for a way to place my brother's two unborn children in some sort of stasis to keep the demon lord Baal'rath from harming them, and Belarosa DeAmante, the half-demon who ascended, seems to have some ofthe knowledge we require to save my niece and nephew.

Who knows what I'll find inside. I doubt 2 half-demons and a human with twin half-demons inside her will be comfortable in a chapel to Alerum, but we need to save them, or Baal'rath will have them destroyed. Half-Demons are consitered to be abominations to most demons, and are killed on sight when possible- so we need to hurry. Their existance is at stake.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not like I _can_ do it.  And Anton doesn't want to.



 Wow, he's the least-magical-beast-killing Favoured Enemy Magical Beast Ranger nice guy ever!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, he's the least-magical-beast-killing Favoured Enemy Magical Beast Ranger nice guy ever!



It's not like a ranger has to hate his favored enemies, even though some people seem to believe that.

"I am a chaotic good ranger! I slaugher unicorns!"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's not like a ranger has to hate his favored enemies, even though some people seem to believe that.
> 
> "I am a chaotic good ranger! I slaugher unicorns!"



 Of course!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I hereby declair that sleep is now banned from all who paruse the boards.




Just 'cause you happen to not be able to sleep.... doesn't mean all of us suffer from it...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All you need is a Rod of Lordly Might and your set.





Yup. You're sure to be a party favorite!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  "Oops, my bow slipped!"




 

The last time a crossbow "slipped", we had one guy nearly get his "goodies" shot off....


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Being a mother and saving the world at the same time is hard.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hoping not to Have More Any Time Soon.




Tell me about it. Jeez you'd think no one ever saw a woman breast feed while smiting evil.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, that was easy.  I wonder what else I can do with my increadable powers of persuasion?



I'll do almost anything for the right price. You pay, I'm listenin'


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I hereby declair that sleep is now banned from all who paruse the boards.



Where's Lady_Acoma when you need her?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Tell me about it. Jeez you'd think no one ever saw a woman breast feed while smiting evil.




Would a Smite Evil be counted TWICE in this situation? 'Cause she'd be doubly "justified" in doing so.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll do almost anything for the right price. You pay, I'm listenin'




That's leaving you wide open for alotta wierd stuff....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where's Lady_Acoma when you need her?





Probably off playing with fire....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Would a Smite Evil be counted TWICE in this situation? 'Cause she'd be doubly "justified" in doing so.



I don't think so.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's leaving you wide open for alotta wierd stuff....



I know. I'm kinda curious to what they come up with and how much they are willing to pay.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think so.




The second one would be "justifiable" as she'd be protecting her kid... 



Never mind the argument of why she's got her kid in that kind of sitch to start with.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I'm kinda curious to what they come up with and how much they are willing to pay.





WHat they can come up with.... you probably don't wanna know...

The price... probably less than you're willing to accept. Then they pull out blackmail...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WHat they can come up with.... you probably don't wanna know...
> 
> The price... probably less than you're willing to accept. Then they pull out blackmail...



Good point. 

I withdraw my statement.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, he's the least-magical-beast-killing Favoured Enemy Magical Beast Ranger nice guy ever!



Yeah, I know, it annoys me.


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's not like a ranger has to hate his favored enemies, even though some people seem to believe that.
> 
> "I am a chaotic good ranger! I slaugher unicorns!"



... That too!  Thing is, I've been playing this character, mostly, as a personable person.  I try to find compromises that make everyone happy.  My stats don't really reflect that, but I guess I'd fail at a more formal use of Diplomacy.  Then again, Favored Enemy gives bonuses other than for damage.  I just supposedly know Magical Beasts very well (eventhough I don't get a bonus on Knowledges for them, which I don't understand).

Anyway, Anton's deity and alignment don't really support killing the render either.  As it says on my sheet, he has a complex philosophy, which I can't explain very well.  You can try to make sense of what you see, but I think I've been mostly in character.

... And A'jardin really said that before I did...!  I didn't know!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The last time a crossbow "slipped", we had one guy nearly get his "goodies" shot off....



He was going trick-or-treating?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> ... And A'jardin really said that before I did...! I didn't know!



Yup, he was like "I wish we could tell Anton, but we might alert Tandi.  Oh well, hopefully not telling Anton won't ruin my plan to sneak out while Tandi and Laynie are gone and murder the render behind their backs."


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Thing is, I've been playing this character, mostly, as a personable person. I try to find compromises that make everyone happy. My stats don't really reflect that, but I guess I'd fail at a more formal use of Diplomacy.



I noticed that.  When I first read over your sheet because you were in my game, I was surprised at your stats vis-a-vis what I expected from talking to him with Lasair.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, he was like "I wish we could tell Anton, but we might alert Tandi.  Oh well, hopefully not telling Anton won't ruin my plan to sneak out while Tandi and Laynie are gone and murder the render behind their backs."



Hah.  Well, gotta account for more than one person coming up with the idea too...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I noticed that.  When I first read over your sheet because you were in my game, I was surprised at your stats vis-a-vis what I expected from talking to him with Lasair.



 Anton isn't a very strong personality, though.  Charisma isn't just whether or not you're a jerk or what you look like.  You can have a powerful Sorcerer that's both ugly and a jerk.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Anton isn't a very strong personality, though.  Charisma isn't just whether or not you're a jerk or what you look like.  You can have a powerful Sorcerer that's both ugly and a jerk.



 Oh, its true that its not just that, but those are parts of it.  It'd be like playing a character with high Wisdom who never picks up on obvious cues or a low Int character who is an idiot savant when it comes to solving RPG puzzles but is otherwise mentally retarded.  Definitely doable, just a bit surprising at first .  

That said, I've done similar things before--My 12 Cha Magister Vayj is a bit depressed and used to being controlled by the women in his life, but he's not unattractive and he's a nice guy under all that...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hah. Well, gotta account for more than one person coming up with the idea too...



True, that's why I said it was really ironic


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, its true that its not just that, but those are parts of it.  It'd be like playing a character with high Wisdom who never picks up on obvious cues or a low Int character who is an idiot savant when it comes to solving RPG puzzles but is otherwise mentally retarded.  Definitely doable, just a bit surprising at first .
> 
> That said, I've done similar things before--My 12 Cha Magister Vayj is a bit depressed and used to being controlled by the women in his life, but he's not unattractive and he's a nice guy under all that...



 I like playing characters that are slightly off-kilter from the norm.  Nothing, "... That's so weird," but atypicaly nonetheless.  I think people often have too narrow a view of Cha.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True, that's why I said it was really ironic



 Yes, I was highly amused as well.


----------



## Crothian

I'm tired and I can't go too bed.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

I wonder if they're going to kill the poor Doggie.  Even *I* don't know what the right answer is.  The logical part of me says, "Kill it.  It will spawn more and is a dangerous monster," and then the sentimental part of me says, "How can you be so cruel?  The render is only unconscious because it took a hit to save Tandi's life, and the little girl loves it...its her only family."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm tired and I can't go too bed.....



Take Nyquil?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Take Nyquil?




sleeping won't be a problem, I have friends that are overdue, they haven't called or anything and I'm still expecting them to arrive tonight.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm tired and I can't go too bed.....



 I was _wondering_ where you've been.  There was something I was gonna ask you, but I can't remember what now.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was _wondering_ where you've been.  There was something I was gonna ask you, but I can't remember what now.




Let's see, there is Origins, and reading a couple hundred RPG books for the ENnies, and normal life.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wonder if they're going to kill the poor Doggie.  Even *I* don't know what the right answer is.  The logical part of me says, "Kill it.  It will spawn more and is a dangerous monster," and then the sentimental part of me says, "How can you be so cruel?  The render is only unconscious because it took a hit to save Tandi's life, and the little girl loves it...its her only family."



 Would you really kill something based on the chance that its offspring might kill?  Its offsrping, being related to the render, might be as nice as that one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Let's see, there is Origins, and reading a couple hundred RPG books for the ENnies, and normal life.....



 How was Origins?  I know you read a lot all the time...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How was Origins?  I know you read a lot all the time...




awesome...and they awrrived...signing off


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Would you really kill something based on the chance that its offspring might kill?  Its offsrping, being related to the render, might be as nice as that one.



 Logic dictates that the render, being animalistic, is not being nice but merely acting on pack-young-preservation instinct, the same instinct that could lead it to murder.  Sentiment indicates that its act was an act of altruism, heroism, and love.  Even in the real world we don't really know which is more accurate for animals


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> sleeping won't be a problem, I have friends that are overdue, they haven't called or anything and I'm still expecting them to arrive tonight.



 Ohhhh...that explains it then.  Should be fun for you though


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe you should start a fire in the Red Dragon Inn, to see how the characters act.
> 
> 
> Or a party.



Flaming Shots ok?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> awesome...and they awrrived...signing off



  Have fun!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Logic dictates that the render, being animalistic, is not being nice but merely acting on pack-young-preservation instinct, the same instinct that could lead it to murder.  Sentiment indicates that its act was an act of altruism, heroism, and love.  Even in the real world we don't really know which is more accurate for animals



 Well, the pack-young-preservation theory still has leeway.  The render _could_ see most if not all humans as pack-young, since they are much smaller.  Not necessarily just that one.  And if that render can teach its offspring, then there might be a cool new breed of renders.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Flaming Shots ok?



 Even better.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the pack-young-preservation theory still has leeway.  The render _could_ see most if not all humans as pack-young, since they are much smaller.  Not necessarily just that one.  And if that render can teach its offspring, then there might be a cool new breed of renders.



Hrm, wonder if I could ride a Render into combat?


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm tired and I can't go too bed.....



You to huh?


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I hereby declair that sleep is now banned from all who paruse the boards.



Curse you Bront and the horse you rode in on. I can't sleep. I've been uo since 6:30am. I need sleep. I'm tireder than Paris Hilton.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the pack-young-preservation theory still has leeway.  The render _could_ see most if not all humans as pack-young, since they are much smaller.  Not necessarily just that one.  And if that render can teach its offspring, then there might be a cool new breed of renders.



 It does have leeway, but its not a certainty--I'd say based on alignment, the party could have multiple different takes on this, and looks like they do


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Hrm, wonder if I could ride a Render into combat?



Well, its a Doggie, right?--and so is Alton


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curse you Bront and the horse you rode in on. I can't sleep. I've been uo since 6:30am. I need sleep. I'm tireder than Paris Hilton.



Um, how do you know how tired Paris Hilton is?  Just because you watch that video over and over doesn't mean she gets tired.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, its a Doggie, right?--and so is Alton



Woho!  Look our world, here comes Cade "Renderrider"!


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, how do you know how tired Paris Hilton is?  Just because you watch that video over and over doesn't mean she gets tired.



And who said DVDs don't wear out. I'm working on my third copy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho!  Look our world, here comes Cade "Renderrider"!



 I don't think LEW is ready for that


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> And who said DVDs don't wear out. I'm working on my third copy.



I didn't know you were that into the simple life.  Or is there another DVD?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were that into the simple life.  Or is there another DVD?



*ponders the best way to respond to this entire subject then decides it is to hot to think and wanders off to find a lot less clothes to sit around in*


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think LEW is ready for that



Aww


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Hrm, wonder if I could ride a Render into combat?



 I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It does have leeway, but its not a certainty--I'd say based on alignment, the party could have multiple different takes on this, and looks like they do



 ... Yeah, I worry this party is too big.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think LEW is ready for that



 I'm not sure anyone is.    Reminds me of DinoRyders, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *ponders the best way to respond to this entire subject then decides it is to hot to think and wanders off to find a lot less clothes to sit around in*



 There's such a thing as too hot?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yeah, I worry this party is too big.



I'm a halfling, it's not my fault!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend it.



Aww, but he's so cute...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Aww, but he's so cute...



 Can I bring him home?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yeah, I worry this party is too big.



No party can ever be too big!--Maybe.


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho!  Look our world, here comes Cade "Renderrider"!



I sense a prestige class.


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yeah, I worry this party is too big.



I think the first would take care of the second.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can I bring him home?



You're the GM, so no


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I sense a prestige class.



Good idea


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I think the first would take care of the second.



True!  There won't be so many party members left soon


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You're the GM, so no



Awwwwwwwwwwww!!! You meanie!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwwwwww!!! You meanie!



You let me ride him, and maybe he'll let you take him home.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You let me ride him, and maybe he'll let you take him home.



 That requires not killing him--and right now that's the last opinion that has been offered without a dissenting one


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That requires not killing him--and right now that's the last opinion that has been offered without a dissenting one



Sorry, I rode your doggie to death...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, I rode your doggie to death...



 Curse you halfling!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Curse you halfling!



I knew of a character once that had one of the best curses ever.


You will be rich, many times.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm a halfling, it's not my fault!



  You're juuust right!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I knew of a character once that had one of the best curses ever.
> 
> 
> You will be rich, many times.



 Aust the Frenzied Berserker from one of my tabletop games has the best curse ever--the curse of Girdle of De Rah (artifact from earlier editions)


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Aww, but he's so cute...



 Cute, sadly, doesn't mean good.  Maybe the little girl is CE.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No party can ever be too big!--Maybe.



 I disagree.  I've played in too many groups of a dozen or more people.  It gets pretty hectic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I disagree.  I've played in too many groups of a dozen or more people.  It gets pretty hectic.



 Ah, but that's not a party--that's an army!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True!  There won't be so many party members left soon



 Is this Natural Selection?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is this Natural Selection?



 Its rendered selection.  All blue-eyed human females win!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but that's not a party--that's an army!



 A doezen does not an army make.  Militia, maybe.    Tooo big, regardless.  And battles take _forever_


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A doezen does not an army make.  Militia, maybe.    Tooo big, regardless.  And battles take _forever_



 Well at least a warband


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its rendered selection.  All blue-eyed human females win!



 ... The party size is about to get _really_ small, isn't it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well at least a warband



 In D&D, a party is a party, no matter how many players.  It worked really well for a short while, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... The party size is about to get _really_ small, isn't it?



 Only if Cade decides to take the render-rider Prestige Class


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Only if Cade decides to take the render-rider Prestige Class



 Stop the game!  We have to wait for a prestige class to be approved!  Reconvene in three months!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Stop the game!  We have to wait for a prestige class to be approved!  Reconvene in three months!



 He doesn't meet the prerequisites yet, so we can keep going for a bit


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aust the Frenzied Berserker from one of my tabletop games has the best curse ever--the curse of Girdle of De Rah (artifact from earlier editions)



What's that curse of that?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Stop the game!  We have to wait for a prestige class to be approved!  Reconvene in three months!



Actualy, I've gotten at least 5 ideas approved in under 3 months of being in LEW, so I've got a shot...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He doesn't meet the prerequisites yet, so we can keep going for a bit



I will once you award XP (When are you doing that anyway?)


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He doesn't meet the prerequisites yet, so we can keep going for a bit



 Oh, true.  Well, we don't know what the prereqs are, so we can't be sure about that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I've gotten at least 5 ideas approved in under 3 months of being in LEW, so I've got a shot...



 Yeah, I really want to play a Katana!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> What's that curse of that?



 One week out of every four, all females of similar race that see him fall in love with him.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I will once you award XP (When are you doing that anyway?)



When the encounter ends.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, true.  Well, we don't know what the prereqs are, so we can't be sure about that.



 Prereqs:
Must be bonded to a Gray Render
BAB +6
Ride 8 ranks, Handle Animal 8 ranks

or something


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I really want to play a Katana!



Wouldn't your fingers get bloody?

If you mean Katara, they're approved and in the heap thread now.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When the encounter ends.



So, December?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, December?



 Nah, prolly soon


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> One week out of every four, all females of similar race that see him fall in love with him.



And that's a problem because...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When the encounter ends.



 I want to level!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Prereqs:
> Must be bonded to a Gray Render
> BAB +6
> Ride 8 ranks, Handle Animal 8 ranks
> 
> or something



 Most of the LEW PrCs are much lower level so that a player could realistically qualify decently soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> And that's a problem because...



 That's why its the best curse ever.  But it is the artifact's only curse.  Its saved his ass a bunch of times.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Wouldn't your fingers get bloody?
> 
> If you mean Katara, they're approved and in the heap thread now.



 Yes, Katara.    I already have three characters, though.


----------



## Bront

There's a game out there called "League of Extrordinary" that made me think, what kind of a responce would I get if I started a "League of Ordinary Gentileman" game.  We could make 20 point buy L1 modern characters and then run them though something, like a rock concert, or perhaps attending a sports game.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, Katara.    I already have three characters, though.



I do to, at the moment... one still may not survive.  At least Vanitri's adventure is moving again (Yeah!)


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Prereqs:
> Must be bonded to a Gray Render
> BAB +6
> Ride 8 ranks, Handle Animal 8 ranks
> 
> or something



Nah, it's BAB +3, Ride 8, and access to a "Good Doggie"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, it's BAB +3, Ride 8, and access to a "Good Doggie"



 That's almost the same except the BAB and the Handle Animal


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm considering retiring my last character (even though I like him and his game) so that I can make a Katara Bard instead of a Gnome Bard or something.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's almost the same except the BAB and the Handle Animal



 Yeah, make the skills 6 ranks.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's almost the same except the BAB and the Handle Animal



Yeah, but now the little girl qualifies


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm considering retiring my last character (even though I like him and his game) so that I can make a Katara Bard instead of a Gnome Bard or something.



I thought a Katara Arcane Trickster could be fun too.  But they do make good bards.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but now the little girl qualifies



 Nope, cuz she isn't level 5 yet, so her max ranks top out before 8


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought a Katara Arcane Trickster could be fun too.  But they do make good bards.



 I was considering Katara Rogue, but I've seen too many arcane casters in LEW, so I'd avoid that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, cuz she isn't level 5 yet, so her max ranks top out before 8



 I thought the little girl was epic!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought the little girl was epic!



 AN EPIC LICH NAMED ANTIOPE!!!!  No, not really


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> AN EPIC LICH NAMED ANTIOPE!!!!  No, not really



 Yeah, se--!  Oh, right.  I know a guy who NPC'd a little girl who was a very high level Rogue.  She was pretty great.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, se--!  Oh, right.  I know a guy who NPC'd a little girl who was a very high level Rogue.  She was pretty great.



 Heehee, I bet the "I'm just a lost little girl" Bluff checks were useful


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was considering Katara Rogue, but I've seen too many arcane casters in LEW, so I'd avoid that.



Divine Trickster?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I bet the "I'm just a lost little girl" Bluff checks were useful



Actualy, the character I've had use bluff the most is my druid of the sewer Taran (in my sig).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I bet the "I'm just a lost little girl" Bluff checks were useful



  Not that I'd pass the Sense Motive check anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Divine Trickster?



 No!    Too much multiclassing/PrCing.  I'd be a skill monkey.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, the character I've had use bluff the most is my druid of the sewer Taran (in my sig).



:: pout :: Rayni hasn't even gotten to use Diplomacy yet--bar that: All my characters with Diplomacy have not gotten a chance to use their skills. Only Vayj, my morose magister with 12 Charisma and no skill at Diplomacy had his run-in with a Hostile girl he convinced to become Helpful


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not that I'd pass the Sense Motive check anyway.



True that


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> :: pout :: Rayni hasn't even gotten to use Diplomacy yet--bar that: All my characters with Diplomacy have not gotten a chance to use their skills. Only Vayj, my morose magister with 12 Charisma and no skill at Diplomacy had his run-in with a Hostile girl he convinced to become Helpful



 Give it a chance!  There's plenty opportunity not to use Diplomacy in the future.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True that



 Your faith in my characters is overwhleming.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Give it a chance!  There's plenty opportunity not to use Diplomacy in the future.



 I wish they did get a chance.  Curses!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your faith in my characters is overwhleming.



 I've read Anton's sheet--I know all his secrets!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> :: pout :: Rayni hasn't even gotten to use Diplomacy yet--bar that: All my characters with Diplomacy have not gotten a chance to use their skills. Only Vayj, my morose magister with 12 Charisma and no skill at Diplomacy had his run-in with a Hostile girl he convinced to become Helpful



Your DMs are wise to not let you use it then


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your faith in my characters is overwhleming.



Hey, at least you get a bonus to convince magical beasts that you're a little girl...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've read Anton's sheet--I know all his secrets!



  At least, all the secrets that I _posted_.  I like his picture, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Your DMs are wise to not let you use it then



 Seconded.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh.  Wild Empathy won't work against it, and I doubt Diplomacy would either.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Your DMs are wise to not let you use it then



 Not allowing a character to use a skill on which they focused just because they focused on it is mean.  That's worse than forcing the ranger to never fight their favoured enemy or the cleric to never fight undead...especially since it took a significant investement in not getting Eldritch Spear to help out Rayni's Diplomacy.  

That said, I don't think any of my GMs are actually actively seeking to stop the skill use for this reason, so it isn't their fault, I guess.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not allowing a character to use a skill on which they focused just because they focused on it is mean.  That's worse than forcing the ranger to never fight their favoured enemy or the cleric to never fight undead...especially since it took a significant investement in not getting Eldritch Spear to help out Rayni's Diplomacy.
> 
> That said, I don't think any of my GMs are actually actively seeking to stop the skill use for this reason, so it isn't their fault, I guess.



 You're _allowed_ to use it, but it's just mostly useless.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're _allowed_ to use it, but it's just mostly useless.



 Diplomacy is very useful though.  If I could convince a Hostile girl to become Helpful with a 12 Charisma character with no Diplomacy, imagine what my characters who actually have the skill can do!


----------



## Jdvn1

It is, but not in the situations you're in, apparently.  Kind of like Anton's skills right now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It is, but not in the situations you're in, apparently.  Kind of like Anton's skills right now.



 Not so--Anton has already gotten to use Survival and Knowledge (Nature), two of his highest skills   Besides, it seems like he hasn't invested as much in his favourite skills as Rayni (Rayni had +13 Diplomacy at Anton's level) which is cool because he also has some other cool abilities.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, being 1st level, the two uses of the skills were pretty weak.  I've invested in skills, but my race limits me and as a fighter class, I can't waste early feats on skill focus.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, being 1st level, the two uses of the skills were pretty weak.  I've invested in skills, but my race limits me and as a fighter class, I can't waste early feats on skill focus.



 Tis true, tis true.  Soon you'll be level 2, which is when the Synergy fun begins   Its always lovely when you level from 1 to 2 and Diplomacy goes up by +7


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tis true, tis true.  Soon you'll be level 2, which is when the Synergy fun begins   Its always lovely when you level from 1 to 2 and Diplomacy goes up by +7



 Then again, I could make mine go up much more than that, I think.


----------



## Jdvn1

By the way -- congrats on 8k.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then again, I could make mine go up much more than that, I think.



I think that +7 is by spending only 4 skill points, and only 1 in the correct skill.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *ponders the best way to respond to this entire subject then decides it is to hot to think and wanders off to find a lot less clothes to sit around in*



*Ponders that thought for a moment*


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's such a thing as too hot?



Yes there is, its anything over 70.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I think that +7 is by spending only 4 skill points, and only 1 in the correct skill.



 Yes, I know, but if you don't max it out first level, you can jump it much more between 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes there is, its anything over 70.



 Then it too hot in Texas all year round.

I think anything over 85 or 90 is too hot, which means just summers are too hot.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then it too hot in Texas all year round.
> 
> I think anything over 85 or 90 is too hot, which means just summers are too hot.



 I like 65-75. Or 53 all year round.  Give me a concrete bunker any day!

- Kemrain the Subterranian.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I like 65-75. Or 53 all year round.  Give me a concrete bunker any day!
> 
> - Kemrain the Subterranian.



 Well, I like cooler weather -- I'd prefer 40s-50s all year round -- but I can stand temperatures of up to 90 without complaining.

- Jdvn1 the Not as Resistant as Some Rubbers.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I don't like summer.  I grew up on a farm, and once we sold it, I was determined to avoid summer time activity the rest of my life.  I hate the heat and humidity of a southern summer.  Give me a cloudy day in late autumn any time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Then why are you in Arkansas?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I think that +7 is by spending only 4 skill points, and only 1 in the correct skill.



 Bront is correct.  Lasair's Diplomacy will rise from +9 at level 1 to +16 at level 2


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then why are you in Arkansas?




Because it's home.    With the exception of one year in St. Louis, I've lived here all my life.  All my friends and family are here, and I really don't want to uproot my son and move somewhere just for the sake of cooler weather.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront is correct.  Lasair's Diplomacy will rise from +9 at level 1 to +16 at level 2



 I realize, but if you hadn't maxed out Diplomacy before, it could jump by more than +7.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I like cooler weather -- I'd prefer 40s-50s all year round -- but I can stand temperatures of up to 90 without complaining.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Not as Resistant as Some Rubbers.



 Not as resistant as some comdoms? Could you explain that one to me?

- Kemrain the Confused!


----------



## Jdvn1

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Because it's home.    With the exception of one year in St. Louis, I've lived here all my life.  All my friends and family are here, and I really don't want to uproot my son and move somewhere just for the sake of cooler weather.



 That's a very good reason.  There wasn't ever a time you would've considered moving more seriously?  Before your son was born?  If so, would you have in retrospect?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not as resistant as some comdoms? Could you explain that one to me?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused!



 Hey, those things have to take a bit of heat due to friction!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I realize, but if you hadn't maxed out Diplomacy before, it could jump by more than +7.



 Well ya, but the point is that the maximum goes up massively at level 2 vis-a-vis level 1


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not as resistant as some comdoms? Could you explain that one to me?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused!



 In England, a rubber is an eraser.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well ya, but the point is that the maximum goes up massively at level 2 vis-a-vis level 1



 I know that, but that ignores my snarky one-upmanship of being able to make it go up even more massively at level 2.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, those things have to take a bit of heat due to friction!



 Hopefully no that much. Without lubrication that *hurts*.

- Kemrain the 'I'd Know!'


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In England, a rubber is an eraser.



 Interesting.  Does that make it make sense, though?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hopefully no that much. Without lubrication that *hurts*.
> 
> - Kemrain the 'I'd Know!'



 Well, they probably have to take at least 100 degrees.  Body temperature is 98.6, so.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In England, a rubber is an eraser.



 Are they resistant?

- Kemrain the Still Confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Does that make it make sense, though?



 Well erasers do have to put up with huge amounts of friction


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, they probably have to take at least 100 degrees.  Body temperature is 98.6, so.



 Rubber can do that pretty easily, AFAIK. Shouldn't be an issue.

- Kemrain the Not Convinced.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well erasers do have to put up with huge amounts of friction



 That's true, but I wouldn't think the temperatures get as high.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well erasers do have to put up with huge amounts of friction



 But they're designed to rub apart. Comdoms are *not*!

- Kemrain the Sure.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know that, but that ignores my snarky one-upmanship of being able to make it go up even more massively at level 2.



 You want snarky one-upmanship?  Okey dokey:  Fine then--take a look at Anton again: he doesn't have enough skill points at 2nd level to make it go up by more than +6


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rubber can do that pretty easily, AFAIK. Shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Convinced.



 Well, but rubber takes more heat than I care to take.  It's more resistant than me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But they're designed to rub apart. Comdoms are *not*!
> 
> - Kemrain the Sure.



 It would be funny if they were though, in an unwanted pregnancy sort of way


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But they're designed to rub apart. Comdoms are *not*!
> 
> - Kemrain the Sure.



 ... Oops...

- Jdvn1 the Checking his DNA.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You want snarky one-upmanship?  Okey dokey:  Fine then--take a look at Anton again: he doesn't have enough skill points at 2nd level to make it go up by more than +6



 Hey, I didn't bring Anton in this for a reason!  I understand he's not Mr. Tonsaskills.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a very good reason.  There wasn't ever a time you would've considered moving more seriously?  Before your son was born?  If so, would you have in retrospect?




We did consider it, but as life would have it, it never came to pass.  We did the move to St. Louis in summer 2000, but only stayed a year as everything fell apart there and we decided to just come home.  We almost divorced, and decided our son (who was 7 at the time) would've been better served to have the extended family and his church family around him if we did.

So here I am, in humid central Arkansas, where I'll probably live out my life.  Most of my friends have traveled extensively, either with jobs or by joining the military, but I've never really had much desire to do so.  I can spend an entire weekend w/out setting foot outside my door with no problem whatsoever.  I'm pretty content to watch the hot Arkansas summer pass by from w/in the cool confines of my air conditioned house...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't bring Anton in this for a reason!  I understand he's not Mr. Tonsaskills.



 Actually, he gets a very large number of skills per level.  Comparatively, Anton gets 9 skill points to Lasair's 6.  And she's capped out now and can still get more of a bonus at level 2


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> By the way -- congrats on 8k.



 Y'know, I actually didn't notice, but I did notice to whom I was next on the list


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, cool.  I need to thank the man that invented air conditioning.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, he gets a very large number of skills per level.  Comparatively, Anton gets 9 skill points to Lasair's 6.  And she's capped out now and can still get more of a bonus at level 2



 Yeah, I know, but I've spread them out a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, but I've spread them out a bit.



 True that.  But even if you spent every last point in Diplomacy and another Diplomacy appropriate skill, it would not avail   The most it is possible for Diplomacy to rise at level 2 from skill points alone is +11


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Y'know, I actually didn't notice, but I did notice to whom I was next on the list



 Gee, I wonder who.  I noticed that too, though.  I hadn't expected this to happen so soon, though, but I hadn't expected my posting to drop off so much either.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gee, I wonder who.  I noticed that too, though.  I hadn't expected this to happen so soon, though, but I hadn't expected my posting to drop off so much either.



 Your average is 38, so it is actually higher than it used to be when I last checked


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your average is 38, so it is actually higher than it used to be when I last checked



 Well, but it was continuously going up before.  Now, it's dropped off.  It got to 40 for a little while, I think, but I can't seem to break 38 now.

And yours is still rising...


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I like 65-75. Or 53 all year round.  Give me a concrete bunker any day!
> 
> - Kemrain the Subterranian.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hopefully no that much. Without lubrication that *hurts*.
> 
> - Kemrain the 'I'd Know!'



Ouch


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are they resistant?
> 
> - Kemrain the Still Confused.




Fire resistance 2 and acid resistance 3


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Because it's home.    With the exception of one year in St. Louis, I've lived here all my life.  All my friends and family are here, and I really don't want to uproot my son and move somewhere just for the sake of cooler weather.




I've lived in Georgia all my life. If I could I would move up North. I want to walk in snow that is higher than the sole of my shoe.


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvey Wivvy Bang Bang said:
			
		

> Well, but it was continuously going up before.  Now, it's dropped off.  It got to 40 for a little while, I think, but I can't seem to break 38 now.
> 
> And yours is still rising...



M..mine's at around 3.35.

- Kemrain the Pathetic in Comparason.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ouch



 You said it!

- Kemrain the Sore.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've lived in Georgia all my life. If I could I would move up North. I want to walk in snow that is higher than the sole of my shoe.



 We got that. We got lots of that! We got more of it han we want! Take some back with you!

- Kemrain the Snow H8r.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've lived in Georgia all my life. If I could I would move up North. I want to walk in snow that is higher than the sole of my shoe.




When I was a kid, we actually got several snows each winter, some of which were fairly deep.  Now, we're lucky if we get one snow fall a year and even luckier if it doesn't melt within 24 hours.  Last year, the entire state got snow on December 22nd, making the first time in like 14 years the whole state was covered at once.  It was also the first white Christmas we'd had in even longer, as I recall.

I love snow.  I love everything about it.  Growing up on a rural and somewhat isolated farm, I can recall with slightly saddened clarity the how silent the woods were while a heavy snow fell. It was almost magical in its silence.

Man...I miss those days.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Growing up on a rural and somewhat isolated farm, I can recall with slightly saddened clarity the how silent the woods were while a heavy snow fell. It was almost magical in its silence.
> 
> Man...I miss those days.



That is pretty nice. I hate the cold, the wet, the white, but it does evoke other feelings, and it can be very inspirational. Being outside in the woods in a snowstorm during a full moon is ethereal.

- Kemrain the Reminiscent.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We got that. We got lots of that! We got more of it han we want! Take some back with you!
> 
> - Kemrain the Snow H8r.



I think those that get the snow hate it and those that don't, love it. Maybe one day I need to go up north and spend sometime there and maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## Aeson

Something to ponder.

Is it wrong to ask people to rise and applaud someone in a wheelchair? It seems to be not nice to me. I look at taking cut flowers to someone in the hospital in a similar fashion. Take dieing flowers to someone that could be dieing. I'd prefer potted plants. Ask someone to stand in front of someone who can't.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You said it!
> 
> - Kemrain the Sore.



While I'm a fan of people who over share. I'm surprised you shared this kind of information.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...look Jdvn1, they're going to kill the doggie unless Anton or Somac does something...poor doggie


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I like 65-75. Or 53 all year round.  Give me a concrete bunker any day!
> 
> - Kemrain the Subterranian.



You'd like my office.  We've had the temp mesured indoors at 58.  Highest I've ever seen is 68, usually around 64.  For some reason, the machine also keeps on predicting rain, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In England, a rubber is an eraser.



In the US, Rubbers are things you put over your shoes to keep them dry.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> In the US, Rubbers are things you put over your shoes to keep them dry.



 And also something else...Something with a brand named for Aeneas, Troilus, Paris, Priam, and Hector


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But they're designed to rub apart. Comdoms are *not*!
> 
> - Kemrain the Sure.



Oh... that makes more sense...

- Bront the Needs to buy a better brand.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And also something else...Something with a brand named for Aeneas, Troilus, Paris, Priam, and Hector



Why do I feel dumb by not recognizing any of those brand names?


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

With Jdvn1 looking over my shoulder:

Hello, Hive'.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Why do I feel dumb by not recognizing any of those brand names?



 One brand was named for all of those people.  Think about where they come from.  Its a city.  The city was destroyed because Priam's son Paris eloped with a pretty married girl.  Hector died defending it and Aeneas ran away with some survivors.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> One brand was named for all of those people.  Think about where they come from.  Its a city.  The city was destroyed because Priam's son Paris eloped with a pretty married girl.  Hector died defending it and Aeneas ran away with some survivors.



Doh, I knew that.  I wasn't making the connection, and was thinking they were the band names


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, I knew that.  I wasn't making the connection, and was thinking they were the band names



 Mel Brooks' "History of the World: Part I" makes use of that--the Roman characters are running from the authorities in costumes from a production of the Iliad, and the guard says to a passerby: "Quick!  I'm looking for a pack of Trojans," garnering the response, "Oh, I just ran out last night."


----------



## Bront

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> With Jdvn1 looking over my shoulder:
> 
> Hello, Hive'.



The hive eats greets you


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mel Brooks' "History of the World: Part I" makes use of that--the Roman characters are running from the authorities in costumes from a production of the Iliad, and the guard says to a passerby: "Quick!  I'm looking for a pack of Trojans," garnering the response, "Oh, I just ran out last night."



"The woman waits, while the master baits."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> The hive eats greets you



 Mmmm....yummy greetings!  Amy, you can tell Jdvn1 that if Anton doesn't do something soon, they're going to kill the Doggie for sure.  That would be totally totally ironic if the Favoured Enemy: Magical Beast ranger managed to convince the party not to kill it though


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mmmm....yummy greetings!  Amy, you can tell Jdvn1 that if Anton doesn't do something soon, they're going to kill the Doggie for sure.  That would be totally totally ironic if the Favoured Enemy: Magical Beast ranger managed to convince the party not to kill it though



He could try to bluff it that he's a little blue eyed girl and keep it as his animal companion...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> He could try to bluff it that he's a little blue eyed girl and keep it as his animal companion...



 I suppose.  Does he have the right Handle Animal check though?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I suppose.  Does he have the right Handle Animal check though?



It looks like he has the handle self skill...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> It looks like he has the handle self skill...



 He could always Polymorph and GoF himself into a little blue-eyed girl


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He could always Polymorph and GoF himself into a little blue-eyed girl



Ok, why are you on this GoF kick now?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, why are you on this GoF kick now?



 You're the one who mentioned male characters needing to become girls twice.  I mentioned a fix.  If we were playing AD&D, I would have selected the non-permanent Dryad Cordial option, which had the added bonus of increasing Comeliness if drunk by women (but a cumulative chance that the gender switch is permanent).  You know, too bad Kemrain isn't online.  Kemrain likes these kinds of discussions.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're the one who mentioned male characters needing to become girls twice.  I mentioned a fix.  If we were playing AD&D, I would have selected the non-permanent Dryad Cordial option, which had the added bonus of increasing Comeliness if drunk by women (but a cumulative chance that the gender switch is permanent).



I just mentioned my male halfling was not elidgable to ride a unicorn due to his lack of being a female virgin.  I made no suggestions as to fixing this.  You brought the girdle into it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I just mentioned my male halfling was not elidgable to ride a unicorn due to his lack of being a female virgin.  I made no suggestions as to fixing this.  You brought the girdle into it.



 When I'm presented with a problem, I always try to fix it in the most efficient way possible--that's what they teach us at MIT


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When I'm presented with a problem, I always try to fix it in the most efficient way possible--that's what they teach us at MIT



They have classes on the GoF?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> They have classes on the GoF?



 Nope, but what I hear from alums and professors and sometimes realise myself is that they aren't mainly just teaching me the course material--they are teaching a problem-solving approach to thought, work, and life that will help me long after I forget the specifics of the coursework


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, but what I hear from alums and professors and sometimes realise myself is that they aren't mainly just teaching me the course material--they are teaching a problem-solving approach to thought, work, and life that will help me long after I forget the specifics of the coursework



Just so you don't think that changing sex is a good solution to most problems


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Just so you don't think that changing sex is a good solution to most problems



 It is the best solution to the problem of someone who is not the right sex


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is the best solution to the problem of someone who is not the right sex



Not for a simple bluff or if it's only a temporarily problem (Like the men's room is closed).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Not for a simple bluff or if it's only a temporarily problem (Like the men's room is closed).



 I'd say its more efficient because it is quick, simple, and guaranteed to work vis-a-vis a bluff.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd say its more efficient because it is quick, simple, and guaranteed to work vis-a-vis a bluff.



I'll buy the third arguement, but is a sex change the first two?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll buy the third arguement, but is a sex change the first two?



 With a GoF, you betcha!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> With a GoF, you betcha!



So, men's room is closed for cleaning, get a GoF?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, men's room is closed for cleaning, get a GoF?



 Well if the men's room is closed for cleaning, there's a huge number of other possibilities--its not a matter of being the wrong gender so much as creative thinking.

If you want to be a unicorn rider / bond with a gray render who loves girls with blue eyes and wants to protect them with its life, then the girdle is the best solution.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well if the men's room is closed for cleaning, there's a huge number of other possibilities--its not a matter of being the wrong gender so much as creative thinking.
> 
> If you want to be a unicorn rider / bond with a gray render who loves girls with blue eyes and wants to protect them with its life, then the girdle is the best solution.



So that's what's been wrong with my life all these years...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So that's what's been wrong with my life all these years...



 Don't be too hasty--I'd suggest a draught of Dryad Cordial to try it out before committing with the Girdle


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't be too hasty--I'd suggest a draught of Dryad Cordial to try it out before committing with the Girdle



I wonder if I could spike the punch with that...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I wonder if I could spike the punch with that...



 I know someone who did that--it was funny, especially since (at least in AD&D) Dryad Cordial first puts its drinker to sleep and when they wake up they're a girl (possibly with more Comeliness if they drank more than the initial dose).


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know someone who did that--it was funny, especially since (at least in AD&D) Dryad Cordial first puts its drinker to sleep and when they wake up they're a girl (possibly with more Comeliness if they drank more than the initial dose).



Could make for an interesting wedding reception


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Could make for an interesting wedding reception



 True, and it could help the bride out, but make sure you don't let the groom drink any unless the wedding is in Massachusetts


----------



## Bront

That'd be a way around the law in other states... one groom drinks one...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That'd be a way around the law in other states... one groom drinks one...



 That's true, and they do wear off a few days later--see, I told you lots of problems can be solved with a GoF or Dryad Cordial


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

...wow.

Y'know, Jdvn1 and I were sitting in my living room and I was like, "There's nothing going on on EN World," and he's like, "Oh?  Check the Hive.  I bet you something was posted within the last fifteen minutes."  And so we check and he's like, "Whoa, an hour and a half?  Okay, just post 'Hello' and I guarantee you that something will get posted in fifteen minutes."

Yeah.


----------



## Bront

that explains the term Dryad goggles


----------



## Bront

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> ...wow.
> 
> Y'know, Jdvn1 and I were sitting in my living room and I was like, "There's nothing going on on EN World," and he's like, "Oh?  Check the Hive.  I bet you something was posted within the last fifteen minutes."  And so we check and he's like, "Whoa, an hour and a half?  Okay, just post 'Hello' and I guarantee you that something will get posted in fifteen minutes."
> 
> Yeah.



You're hiding JDVN1?  Let him know Rystil wants to fit him with a GoF.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

Bront said:
			
		

> You're hiding JDVN1?  Let him know Rystil wants to fit him with a GoF.




Yeah, when I said he was looking over my shoulder, I meant literally looking over my shoulder with my laptop in my lap.  What did you think?  >.>

And should I ask what a GoF is?


----------



## Bront

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I said he was looking over my shoulder, I meant literally looking over my shoulder with my laptop in my lap.  What did you think?  >.>
> 
> And should I ask what a GoF is?



Girdle of Femininity.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> ...wow.
> 
> Y'know, Jdvn1 and I were sitting in my living room and I was like, "There's nothing going on on EN World," and he's like, "Oh?  Check the Hive.  I bet you something was posted within the last fifteen minutes."  And so we check and he's like, "Whoa, an hour and a half?  Okay, just post 'Hello' and I guarantee you that something will get posted in fifteen minutes."
> 
> Yeah.



 Sorry, looks like it took me longer than that to respond


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You're hiding JDVN1? Let him know Rystil wants to fit him with a GoF.



Oh, I do not


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I do not



Ok, his LEW character so he(She?) can save the render and ride it to glory.  I wouldn't be supprised if the Half-Hobgoblin offers Anton one.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, his LEW character so he(She?) can save the render and ride it to glory.  I wouldn't be supprised if the Half-Hobgoblin offers Anton one.



 Wasn't the blue-eyed girl thing _your_ idea, though?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wasn't the blue-eyed girl thing _your_ idea, though?



I just said he got a bonus to his bluff check.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry, looks like it took me longer than that to respond




Which clearly means that I win!  [cheers]


----------



## Bront

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Which clearly means that I win!  [cheers]



No one wins in an RPG.


----------



## Bront

I humbly claim this thread for the greater glory of me!  (for there is no greater glory)


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*looks around for some crickets or something*


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> You're hiding JDVN1?  Let him know Rystil wants to fit him with a GoF.



 By the way, I object.


----------



## Jdvn1

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Which clearly means that I win!  [cheers]



 Oh, and I object to this too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, some people disagree with you, apparently.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *looks around for some crickets or something*



Crickets are not allowed in my domain!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, some people disagree with you, apparently.



Yeah, I noticed that, but my thread, my rules


----------



## LightPhoenix

Quick, institute a no-pants rule!  Then I won't feel so awkward!


----------



## Bront

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Quick, institute a no-pants rule!  Then I won't feel so awkward!



Only if you're on fire.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that, but my thread, my rules



 I think no one person can overtake the Hivemind, or any of its threads.  This is the domain of Crothian, eventhough he hasn't been around very often lately.


----------



## Jdvn1

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Quick, institute a no-pants rule!  Then I won't feel so awkward!



 Just make sure the camera doesn't pan down...


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think no one person can overtake the Hivemind, or any of its threads.  This is the domain of Crothian, eventhough he hasn't been around very often lately.



The ooze can oppose me whenever he gets around to it.  Untill then, this thread is mine by right of I say so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> The ooze can oppose me whenever he gets around to it.  Untill then, this thread is mine by right of I say so.



 Well, but that's opposed by the right of _I_ say so!


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

Bront said:
			
		

> The ooze can oppose me whenever he gets around to it.  Untill then, this thread is mine by right of I say so.




Crothian is immune to critical hits?


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just make sure the camera doesn't pan down...




Why? What's dow ... OHMYGOD!

Anyways, 'sup everyone? My basement flooded. Two weeks ago. We're still fighting the invading forces of Drench, mold king of the deep. How about YOU?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, but that's opposed by the right of _I_ say so!



You don't count.


----------



## Bront

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Crothian is immune to critical hits?



Yeah, and piercing weapons are limited in effectiveness against him too.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

Bront said:
			
		

> You don't count.




Now, this is patently untrue.  Jdvn1 is a math major, and so he certainly counts.


----------



## Bront

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Now, this is patently untrue.  Jdvn1 is a math major, and so he certainly counts.



Ok, he isn't counted, that better?


----------



## LightPhoenix

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just make sure the camera doesn't pan down...




Hey, my ex-ish-gf insists that I'm an ambiguous third gender, which is the only reason this thread caught my eye.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then it too hot in Texas all year round.
> 
> I think anything over 85 or 90 is too hot, which means just summers are too hot.




If it was just less humid, it wouldn't be so bad... 

The heat and humidity bothers my friend and makes his back and knee pain that much worse...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've lived in Georgia all my life. If I could I would move up North. I want to walk in snow that is higher than the sole of my shoe.




That may be so, but do you want to SHOVEL it?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> You'd like my office.  We've had the temp mesured indoors at 58.  Highest I've ever seen is 68, usually around 64.  For some reason, the machine also keeps on predicting rain, but that hasn't happened yet.




I wish our's got that cold. It's over 70 in the restaurant I work in!   At times, it'll be right around 80.... YIKES.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And also something else...Something with a brand named for Aeneas, Troilus, Paris, Priam, and Hector





And Rystil knows all the varieties, I see....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That may be so, but do you want to SHOVEL it?



I'd try to pay someone to do it first.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I just mentioned my male halfling was not elidgable to ride a unicorn due to his lack of being a female virgin.  I made no suggestions as to fixing this.  You brought the girdle into it.





And even if his gender got changed, I doubt it'd make her a virgin when he wasn't to start with.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> You're hiding JDVN1?




She's got him in the closet and is waiting for him to "come out" of the closet....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *looks around for some crickets or something*




Just 'cause I wasn't here, you're thinking you heard crickets?   

It's not like I don't have a houseguest and soon gonna take him to see my aunt and then go to a friend's for a cookout...   (once he gets his ass off the couch....   )


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> By the way, I object.




I didn't know we were in a court of law nor that you were a lawyer....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bront said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mentioned my male halfling was not elidgable to ride a unicorn due to his lack of being a female virgin. I made no suggestions as to fixing this. You brought the girdle into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if his gender got changed, I doubt it'd make her a virgin when he wasn't to start with.
Click to expand...



Sometimes its bad to read the last post first...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sometimes its bad to read the last post first...





Scary, ain't it?   

I think the guy's halfling should go listen to a certain song by The Divinyls....


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sometimes its bad to read the last post first...



The hive has no context.  The Hive is context.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Scary, ain't it?
> 
> I think the guy's halfling should go listen to a certain song by The Divinyls....



I was thinking more like Aerosmith.


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> I humbly claim this thread for the greater glory of me!  (for there is no greater glory)



*_Banishes_ Bront.*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *_Banishes_ Bront.*



 Wait, use the Binding Enchantment spell--I'll be the second caster and we might be able to deny him a save


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, use the Binding Enchantment spell--I'll be the second caster and we might be able to deny him a save



How about Nailed to the Sky?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> How about Nailed to the Sky?



 That one's fun, but the Spellcraft DC is so high, and all that development cost--Binding is much cheaper, and wouldn't you have a little Bront-in-a-Gem or Bront-in-a-Bottle?


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That one's fun, but the Spellcraft DC is so high, and all that development cost--Binding is much cheaper, and wouldn't you have a little Bront-in-a-Gem or Bront-in-a-Bottle?



Come on, you can propably cook up a way to cast it reliably at level 21.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Come on, you can propably cook up a way to cast it reliably at level 21.



 DC 62?  That one's not very hard--Rod of Excellent Magic is +10, +24 from ranks is +34, then Intelligence = 18 + 5 levels + 5 tome + 12 circlet = 40, so +15 Int = +49...then +2 synergy from Knowledge: Arcana is +51...Need one more to be able to take 10, so throw in Skill Focus (Spellcraft) or Magical Aptitude or even a level in the Exemplar class for a +4 (but I refuse to allow non-epic Spellcraft magic items into the mix)


----------



## Knight Otu

Q.E.D.

Guess I'll log off for today now. Still not too well...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Q.E.D.
> 
> Guess I'll log off for today now. Still not too well...



 Get well soon then KO!


----------



## Jdvn1

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Crothian is immune to critical hits?



Well, he _is_ an ooze...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, he isn't counted, that better?



Well, I say I am counted, and that your posts here mean nothing.


----------



## Jdvn1

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Hey, my ex-ish-gf insists that I'm an ambiguous third gender, which is the only reason this thread caught my eye.



 Welcome to the club.  Here, very few people even claim to be _human_.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If it was just less humid, it wouldn't be so bad...
> 
> The heat and humidity bothers my friend and makes his back and knee pain that much worse...



Yes, very true.  Humidity make it feel about 10 degrees more warm here.  Sometimes more.  Which is bad when we're already in the 90s.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Get well soon then KO!



 Seconded.  Just because you're my nemesis doesn't mean you should feel bad about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seconded.  Just because you're my nemesis doesn't mean you should feel bad about it.



 5 posts in a row?  I sense somebody is trying to distance themself


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 5 posts in a row?  I sense somebody is trying to distance themself



 Not really, I know I can't stop you.  If you don't pass by me today (which I expect, you've been gaining about 100/day on me), then it'll be tomorrow.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not really, I know I can't stop you.  If you don't pass by me today (which I expect, you've been gaining about 100/day on me), then it'll be tomorrow.



 100/day?  Yikes, I thought I was only posting like 60-70...hmm, well I guess that's almost 100 though


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *_Banishes_ Bront.*



Demensional Anchor can be usefull sometimes


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 100/day?  Yikes, I thought I was only posting like 60-70...hmm, well I guess that's almost 100 though



Several Threads/turned Hives helped with that.  If I hadn't been swamped last night, we could have done the Mel-Rayni thing a bit faster.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just 'cause I wasn't here, you're thinking you heard crickets?
> 
> It's not like I don't have a houseguest and soon gonna take him to see my aunt and then go to a friend's for a cookout...   (once he gets his ass off the couch....   )



*thinks* "Ahhh....so that's what that squeak/chirping sound was..."


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club.  Here, very few people even claim to be _human_.



 We were supposed to be?!?!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> We were supposed to be?!?!



I think it's a rule in the fine print that most people ignore.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 100/day?  Yikes, I thought I was only posting like 60-70...hmm, well I guess that's almost 100 though



 I think you underestimate how much it takes to make your _average_ 60+ and rising after being on the boards for even a few months.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Demensional Anchor can be usefull sometimes



 But not effective in this case, apparently.  

Try again, KO!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> We were supposed to be?!?!



 You don't _have_ to be, as long as you don't scare the passers-by.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't _have_ to be, as long as you don't scare the passers-by.



 Bah, you come back just as I'm about to strike!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But not effective in this case, apparently.
> 
> Try again, KO!



I called in my influenza.  He will not be here to help you.  Muhaha!  *Sniffle* Darn it!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't _have_ to be, as long as you don't scare the passers-by.



Does the flaming nudity do that though?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Does the flaming nudity do that though?



 Some of them like it, I think


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, you come back just as I'm about to strike!



 Would you rather me not be here to defend myself?  You go to bed later than I do, though, so you'll surely pass me tonight.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I called in my influenza.  He will not be here to help you.  Muhaha!  *Sniffle* Darn it!



 All the way to Germany?  You're using chemical warfare?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Would you rather me not be here to defend myself?  You go to bed later than I do, though, so you'll surely pass me tonight.



 Just kidding.  See the laughy face...Anyways, sometimes I'll work up the nerve to post in Immortality Awakens.  First, I'll upload some sad music to play...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Does the flaming nudity do that though?



 I think the flaming scares them, but the nudity intrigues them.  As a combination, they're just left confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just kidding.  See the laughy face...Anyways, sometimes I'll work up the nerve to post in Immortality Awakens.  First, I'll upload some sad music to play...



 Yeah, I know.  I meant to have a  or something, but... well, oops.  I can't stop the rain, now can I?    At least, not until I'm a much higher level Druid.

Yes, I'm sad to see the render die, but it looks like there's not much option.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  I meant to have a  or something, but... well, oops.  I can't stop the rain, now can I?    At least, not until I'm a much higher level Druid.
> 
> Yes, I'm sad to see the render die, but it looks like there's not much option.



 Well there were four people against it, but they gave in to peer pressure


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well there were four people against it, but they gave in to peer pressure



 I'm still against it, but there's nothing I can do to stop it.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm still against it, but there's nothing I can do to stop it.  :\



 Well technically you could grab the wand and heal it


----------



## Jdvn1

I'd more than likely need a grapple check for that, then I'd have to fight off the rest of the party.

So, in _theory_ I could, but I think it'd be a less good idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd more than likely need a grapple check for that, then I'd have to fight off the rest of the party.
> 
> So, in _theory_ I could, but I think it'd be a less good idea.



 True 

Of course, if the party split in a fight on lines based on who wanted which, you'd have Somac, Cade, Anton, and the uninjured Tandi, along with Vrina


----------



## Jdvn1

...

...

Stop trying to make me kill people!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stop trying to make me kill people!



 Don't kill--fight nicely to subdue


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't kill--fight nicely to subdue



 Easier said than done.  Especially with 1st level characters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Easier said than done.  Especially with 1st level characters.



 Hey, you have 1 2nd and 1 3rd


----------



## Jdvn1

Right, but accidentally killing 1st level characters is still a reality.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Right, but accidentally killing 1st level characters is still a reality.



 That's true--agreed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Is waiting for you to post to Immortality Awakens tonight a foolish idea?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is waiting for you to post to Immortality Awakens tonight a foolish idea?



 Ummm....I think I'll sleep on it and then kill Doggie   I don't have the heart to do it right now


----------



## Jdvn1

Fair 'nuff.  If it were me, I'd gloss over it.

Is it worrying that I only recently realized that the title might allude to someone being immortal?  ... Hey, immortality could awaken in the render!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fair 'nuff.  If it were me, I'd gloss over it.
> 
> Is it worrying that I only recently realized that the title might allude to someone being immortal?  ... Hey, immortality could awaken in the render!



 No, its not worrying.  I tend to be metaphorical with my titles anyways.  Sadly, its not the render who will be immortal


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, we might still see an undead render, later, following a young girl...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, we might still see an undead render, later, following a young girl...



 Or a revenant render, who comes back from the grave to kill its murderer


----------



## Jdvn1

Not me!  Not me!  

Reminds me of undead vermin.  My recent favorite idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not me!  Not me!
> 
> Reminds me of undead vermin.  My recent favorite idea.



 There's a template to make a carapace skeleton of undead vermin


----------



## Jdvn1

I just like the idea because you can't tell a bug from a skeleton bug.  Where's this template?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just like the idea because you can't tell a bug from a skeleton bug.  Where's this template?



 Ummmm....maybe either Book of Templates, Libris Mortis, or both.  But yeah, there's a thing about how it looks the same alive or dead


----------



## Jdvn1

... Well, it was an original idea when I came up with it... !


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Well, it was an original idea when I came up with it... !



 Heh, I think both those books came up with it independently because it is a pretty cool idea


----------



## Jdvn1

Now to figure out how to give renders an exoskeleton...  

Anyway, massively tired here.  C'ya!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Now to figure out how to give renders an exoskeleton...
> 
> Anyway, massively tired here.  C'ya!



 G'night!...Hmm exoskeleton renders!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think the flaming scares them, but the nudity intrigues them.  As a combination, they're just left confused.



Confusion can be good.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Confusion can be good.




really?   hee hee hee

CHAOS EFFECT =  Confusion


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't _have_ to be, as long as you don't scare the passers-by.



I think this means I have failed miserably...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> Confusion can be good.



I think that now makes me the controlling one of the strip then....


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Confusion can be good.



 Well, I think it's better than just flames, so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I think this means I have failed miserably...



 Nono, you just confuse them, you don't scare them.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nono, you just confuse them, you don't scare them.



Hence my failure..?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hence my failure..?



 You want to scare people?  Sorry, then maybe you're a failure.  Most guys that I know won't be scared of naked females, though.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Dang!  My evil plans foiled again!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Dang!  My evil plans foiled again!



Would it make you feel better if I said you scared me?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I think that now makes me the controlling one of the strip then....



Nah, that's only the passer buyers.  We don't care about them.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Then why am I not supposed to be scaring them if I am not going to be human?!?!  I'm still allowed to eat them right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

With anticipation of the closure of this thread I hereby present the uMale Gendered Ursidae Hivemind Thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Then why am I not supposed to be scaring them if I am not going to be human?!?!  I'm still allowed to eat them right?



 Just don't leave any witnesses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just don't leave any witnesses.



She has at least one witness.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She has at least one witness.



 She could do it blind-folded!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> She could do it blind-folded!



That doesn't mean that there wouldn't be any witnesses though!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean that there wouldn't be any witnesses though!



 Then who?

... Okay, I mean _living_ witnesses.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then who?
> 
> ... Okay, I mean _living_ witnesses.



 The revenant render--it'll just keep coming back!  Oh wait, unliving witnesses don't count?  Blast!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then who?
> 
> ... Okay, I mean _living_ witnesses.



I wouldn't mind partaking in her ritual - not as one of those being eaten, but one of those enjoying the feast!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh wait, unliving witnesses don't count?  Blast!



I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The revenant render--it'll just keep coming back!  Oh wait, unliving witnesses don't count?  Blast!



 ... Maybe killing that render _was_ a good idea.

Oh, and congrats on passing me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think you hit the nail on the head.



 Just so long as the nail doesn't nail shut my coffin.  That would be really annoying.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Maybe killing that render _was_ a good idea.
> 
> Oh, and congrats on passing me.



 No, I'm beginning to think it was a bad idea.  I passed you?  Oh wait, just barely there


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind partaking in her ritual - not as one of those being eaten, but one of those enjoying the feast!



 I don't think she'd let you live.  Cat meat is so good!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I'm beginning to think it was a bad idea.  I passed you?  Oh wait, just barely there



  You didn't post too much today either.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just so long as the nail doesn't nail shut my coffin.  That would be really annoying.



You sleeping the sleep of the (un)dead?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You didn't post too much today either.



Same here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think she'd let you live.  Cat meat is so good!



I'm not a cat - thats just my avatar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I'm beginning to think it was a bad idea.  I passed you?  Oh wait, just barely there



Wonder of wonders!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Same here.



 Yeah, me neither.  It was a busy day, I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, me neither.  It was a busy day, I think.



I got home from being at a friends for the weekend at about 5:30 pm, so slow day.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not a cat - thats just my avatar.



 "I'm not a cat, I just play one on TV!"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You didn't post too much today either.



 Nope...poor render, I think I'm going to kill him today.  Its just...Laynie's going to be really sad--and the poor thing is as meek as a kitten (except when defending Laynie from hobgoblins).


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I got home from being at a friends for the weekend at about 5:30 pm, so slow day.



 I got home at about 1:30am.  

It started off really slow, then lots of things at night.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope...poor render, I think I'm going to kill him today.  Its just...Laynie's going to be really sad--and the poor thing is as meek as a kitten (except when defending Laynie from hobgoblins).



 And from other renders.  I did say a prayer for it, though!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "I'm not a cat, I just play one on TV!"



Thats what Danny John-Jules would say. At least back in '88.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope...poor render, I think I'm going to kill him today.  Its just...Laynie's going to be really sad--and the poor thing is as meek as a kitten (except when defending Laynie from hobgoblins).



Poor guy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I got home at about 1:30am.
> 
> It started off really slow, then lots of things at night.



Kinda the same for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And from other renders.  I did say a prayer for it, though!



Same here. Prayer has been said.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Same here. Prayer has been said.



 Well, I meant in-character.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I meant in-character.



Oh. Hehe.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And from other renders.  I did say a prayer for it, though!



 I know, I saw the prayer...Prayers themselves are rather impotent, though (unless you use the 1e divine intervention rules )


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. Hehe.



 Heh.  I try not to get _too_ attached to my games, especially since some pretty horrible things have happened to me before.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  I try not to get _too_ attached to my games, especially since some pretty horrible things have happened to me before.



 Like what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know, I saw the prayer...Prayers themselves are rather impotent, though (unless you use the 1e divine intervention rules )



You GMing a 1st Edition game now Rystil?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know, I saw the prayer...Prayers themselves are rather impotent, though (unless you use the 1e divine intervention rules )



 Actually, in my games, I use my own divine intervention rules.  It's nothing huge, but I think it does serve to add interesting color to the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, in my games, I use my own divine intervention rules.  It's nothing huge, but I think it does serve to add interesting color to the game.



 I don't have divine intervention rules, but I do allow planeswalking, so if the players want to negotiate for divine aid, they can try


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Like what?



 Um, there was the time I was personally hunted down and tortured for two weeks.  My capturer regularly scarred me with his dagger.  Like, from head to toe.  Literally.  I had a puncture in my cheek, countless lines of scars all over my body, and lost a toe.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You GMing a 1st Edition game now Rystil?



Nope--definitely not!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You GMing a 1st Edition game now Rystil?



 1e is a neat feel, I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um, there was the time I was personally hunted down and tortured for two weeks.  My capturer regularly scarred me with his dagger.  Like, from head to toe.  Literally.  I had a puncture in my cheek, countless lines of scars all over my body, and lost a toe.



  That bites the big one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope--definitely not!



Okay. I was just curious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't have divine intervention rules, but I do allow planeswalking, so if the players want to negotiate for divine aid, they can try



 Well, I think it's neat when a player gets in character and wants to tithe... so instead of him penalizing himself by throwing away money, I give him some deity-related bonuses.  I think of it as a roleplaying award.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmmm...I'm wondering what alignment it is to kill Doggie not because you care about whether it will attack if it is healed (as evidenced by not healing it and giving it a chance to react) but because it gets in your way for your plan that you are enforcing on someone against their will.  I'm thinking Lawful Neutral there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 1e is a neat feel, I think.



I might be acquiring Castles & Crusades at GenCon. I used to play 1st Ed. back in the day. I think it would be cool to C&C with the FR.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I think it's neat when a player gets in character and wants to tithe... so instead of him penalizing himself by throwing away money, I give him some deity-related bonuses.  I think of it as a roleplaying award.



 Oh--by divine intervention I meant where the deity swoops down and saves you with god-power


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I think it's neat when a player gets in character and wants to tithe... so instead of him penalizing himself by throwing away money, I give him some deity-related bonuses.  I think of it as a roleplaying award.



Hmmm, that is definetely a good idea. I just may have to start looking at the Piety rules in Exalted Deeds and modifying it to suit my needs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh--by divine intervention I meant where the deity swoops down and saves you with god-power



Sheesh. Talk about a flyby saving!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That bites the big one.



 Indeed.  It did give me interesting roleplaying opportunities, but if I had any problems with IC/OOC actions, I definitely got over it.  Now, it's _very_ separate.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sheesh. Talk about a flyby saving!



 Indeed.  That's why I don't have those


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I'm wondering what alignment it is to kill Doggie not because you care about whether it will attack if it is healed (as evidenced by not healing it and giving it a chance to react) but because it gets in your way for your plan that you are enforcing on someone against their will.  I'm thinking Lawful Neutral there.



 Possibly, but remember there's not just one reason for their actions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Indeed.  It did give me interesting roleplaying opportunities, but if I had any problems with IC/OOC actions, I definitely got over it.  Now, it's _very_ separate.



And that would definetely be a good thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Indeed.  That's why I don't have those



Ditto here.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Possibly, but remember there's not just one reason for their actions.



 I thought the consensus was that they didn't care whether it attacked or not because others would not adopt Laynie with the render around so it must be killed to facilitate adoption?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I might be acquiring Castles & Crusades at GenCon. I used to play 1st Ed. back in the day. I think it would be cool to C&C with the FR.



 I started with 3.0, so I get the 1e feel through my new gaming group--a portion of which started with 1e, some of which started in the early days of 2e.  I think it's cool that I get along with old-time players.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh--by divine intervention I meant where the deity swoops down and saves you with god-power



 Oh, no.  He might give you the extra d10 temporary hitpoints to get you through the day or the extra +2 to avoid that fireball...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I started with 3.0, so I get the 1e feel through my new gaming group--a portion of which started with 1e, some of which started in the early days of 2e.  I think it's cool that I get along with old-time players.



 Whee...I started playing with 2e for years before going to 3e, but I'm probably still younger


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, no.  He might give you the extra d10 temporary hitpoints to get you through the day or the extra +2 to avoid that fireball...



 So he's casting Aid or Guidance on you I guess.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that is definetely a good idea. I just may have to start looking at the Piety rules in Exalted Deeds and modifying it to suit my needs.



 I haven't thought to look there, actually.  I think I probably stole the idea from a tip at roleplayingtips.com, but I'm not sure.  I don't like the rules in BoED, for the most part, but the color is cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And that would definetely be a good thing.



 So I assume you understand, then, why I wouldn't say a prayer for the render in real life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I started with 3.0, so I get the 1e feel through my new gaming group--a portion of which started with 1e, some of which started in the early days of 2e.  I think it's cool that I get along with old-time players.



That is always good. The gamers with experience from previous versions of DnD tend to get along well together. I should know, I've been gaming since '91, and I've played almost all of 'em from Basic, to 1st Ed and 2nd Ed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought the consensus was that they didn't care whether it attacked or not because others would not adopt Laynie with the render around so it must be killed to facilitate adoption?



 I thought there wasn't a consensus.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought there wasn't a consensus.



 The consensus among the ones that want it to die.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whee...I started playing with 2e for years before going to 3e, but I'm probably still younger



 That me?  If you are, it isn't by much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whee...I started playing with 2e for years before going to 3e, but I'm probably still younger



I have no doubt. It generally the older players that have good memeories of previous editions, but it is always nice to know that the younger folk have respect for the older systems and actually try to tack a crack at em.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So he's casting Aid or Guidance on you I guess.



 You could look at it like that.  It's generally stuff that applies to just one roll, so it's not quite as powerful as +2 for rounds/level or anything.  It's like how True Believer gives you a +2 on one roll once per day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't thought to look there, actually.  I think I probably stole the idea from a tip at roleplayingtips.com, but I'm not sure.  I don't like the rules in BoED, for the most part, but the color is cool.



I pretty much a big fan of planar material - the guardinals and the clestial NPCs in the back are what turned me on to the book actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So I assume you understand, then, why I wouldn't say a prayer for the render in real life.



May-beh.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have no doubt. It generally the older players that have good memeories of previous editions, but it is always nice to know that the younger folk have respect for the older systems and actually try to tack a crack at em.



 Well, it wasn't respect for 2e so much as that 2e was the only thing around when I started playing, though of course I started playing when my age was in the single digits


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I pretty much a big fan of planar material - the guardinals and the clestial NPCs in the back are what turned me on to the book actually.



 I love Planescape and Spelljammer.  Those were my two favourite settings back when I used to play 2e--I bought everything from both of those I could find in my FLGS!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is always good. The gamers with experience from previous versions of DnD tend to get along well together. I should know, I've been gaming since '91, and I've played almost all of 'em from Basic, to 1st Ed and 2nd Ed.



 They've apparently had trouble with new players.  The guys that played 1e at my old gaming place used to give use 3e guys weird looks as if our version of D&D wasn't up to par...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They've apparently had trouble with new players.  The guys that played 1e at my old gaming place used to give use 3e guys weird looks as if our version of D&D wasn't up to par...



 The Diaglo Effect, no doubt


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The consensus among the ones that want it to die.



 Right, but even so, I thought there wasn't that specific of a consensus, just that they thought it should die.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have no doubt. It generally the older players that have good memeories of previous editions, but it is always nice to know that the younger folk have respect for the older systems and actually try to tack a crack at em.



 I haven't tried 1e and I'm not sure I'd want to, but I certainly like the feel of it.  The system worries me, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Right, but even so, I thought there wasn't that specific of a consensus, just that they thought it should die.



 Oh--but I think that was the argument that they decided to use as their central thesis because anything else fell apart against Somac's suggestion to heal it and then see if it attacks.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't tried 1e and I'm not sure I'd want to, but I certainly like the feel of it. The system worries me, though.



Buy NG products then--1st edition feel, 3rd edition rules


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I pretty much a big fan of planar material - the guardinals and the clestial NPCs in the back are what turned me on to the book actually.



 A Planescape fan, maybe?  I'm trying to convince a friend of mine to run a Planescape PbP on EN World.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Diaglo Effect, no doubt



 Wouldn't be surprised, but I got the impression that 3e and 1e gamers just wouldn't mix.  And, although I like my new group, they have some odd houserules.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh--but I think that was the argument that they decided to use as their central thesis because anything else fell apart against Somac's suggestion to heal it and then see if it attacks.



 I thought just one person argued that far, though.  I'd guess most of them went, "... Well, whatever.  I still think it should die."


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Buy NG products then--1st edition feel, 3rd edition rules



 NG?  Not Neutral Good, I'm guessing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aaand I pull ahead!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought just one person argued that far, though.  I'd guess most of them went, "... Well, whatever.  I still think it should die."



 I guess....that was the only viable argument among them.  Are you saying that one person managed to convincingly get it killed by himself, then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> NG? Not Neutral Good, I'm guessing.



Necromancer Games. Their slogan is "First Edition Feel"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess....that was the only viable argument among them.  Are you saying that one person managed to convincingly get it killed by himself, then?



 No, just that one person tried to use logic in deciding whether or not it should be killed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Necromancer Games. Their slogan is "First Edition Feel"



 Oh, okay.  I"m always dubious of 3rd party material, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  I"m always dubious of 3rd party material, though.



 They gave me two 35 dollar hardbound books for free, and both of them were good.  They've done some cool conversions of monsters from earlier editions and write some of the best adventures around (not that I use published adventures, mind you, but if I did, I would use theirs )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, just that one person tried to use logic in deciding whether or not it should be killed.



 Hmm...I guess the others were just like "Smash it dead" then.  I had assumed they all agreed with Rillian. That's definitely not good, then...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They gave me two 35 dollar hardbound books for free, and both of them were good.  They've done some cool conversions of monsters from earlier editions and write some of the best adventures around (not that I use published adventures, mind you, but if I did, I would use theirs )



 Are the conversions better than those in the Creature Catalog on EN World?

I'm only dubious of 3rd party material because of Mongoose, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I guess the others were just like "Smash it dead" then.  I had assumed they all agreed with Rillian. That's definitely not good, then...



 I think they just didn't get off the, "It's evil, kill it" mindset.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are the conversions better than those in the Creature Catalog on EN World?
> 
> I'm only dubious of 3rd party material because of Mongoose, though.



 The Necromancer Games material I got for free is leaps and bounds better than the Mongoose books for which I paid.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think they just didn't get off the, "It's evil, kill it" mindset.



How sad...the hobgoblins were not evil either.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Necromancer Games material I got for free is leaps and bounds better than the Mongoose books for which I paid.



 I... _really_ don't like Mongoose.  I've never seen anything balanced in any of their books.  Since that was my first experience with 3rd party material, it really soured me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How sad...the hobgoblins were not evil either.



 I'm not sure that fact has sunk in for everyone, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A Planescape fan, maybe?  I'm trying to convince a friend of mine to run a Planescape PbP on EN World.



Big Planescape fan. I ran a campaign between Sigil and the Outlands that lasted for 4 years. I didn't buy every singly boxed set, as I didn't have enough dough, but I loved the premise.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I... _really_ don't like Mongoose.  I've never seen anything balanced in any of their books.  Since that was my first experience with 3rd party material, it really soured me.



 How sad--there's so many great third party publishers out there.  Malhavoc is excellent, Necromancer Games is good, Green Ronin I hear is awesome and I've been meaning to buy some stuff from them, Swords and Sorcery has put out some good stuff, Fantasy Flight had some really neat stuff I got on sale, Expeditious Retreat's Magical Medieval Society was excellent, EN Publishing gave me all their books for free on GM's Day, and they were good...I could go on and on probably


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Diaglo Effect, no doubt



Too funny. Well, I gotta hit the road early tomorrow so I'm off to bed. Chat you folks tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that fact has sunk in for everyone, though.



 That's somewhat upsetting--I would have hoped the pro-lifers could have done something if that was the case (I thought that everyone agreed that it wasn't evil but wanted it dead because it was in the way)


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Big Planescape fan. I ran a campaign between Sigil and the Outlands that lasted for 4 years. I didn't buy every singly boxed set, as I didn't have enough dough, but I loved the premise.



 Then help me convince Amy Kou'ai to run a Planescape PbP!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's somewhat upsetting--I would have hoped the pro-lifers could have done something if that was the case (I thought that everyone agreed that it wasn't evil but wanted it dead because it was in the way)



 I guess it's possible I don't give everyone enough roleplaying credit, but that's my take on it.  Some people weren't very vocal either, though, so who knows?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then help me convince Amy Kou'ai to run a Planescape PbP!



Two books I'd reccomend if playing it as 3E: Manual of the Planes and the Planar Handbook. You might also want to look into Aasimar & Tiefling by Green Ronin.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Two books I'd reccomend if playing it as 3E: Manual of the Planes and the Planar Handbook. You might also want to look into Aasimar & Tiefling by Green Ronin.



 I know she has MotP, but not sure about the Planar Handbook.  I think she prefers the 2e material she has--she doesn't seem to like how the Planar Handbook describes Sigil, but she's spending a lot of time converting the factions too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess it's possible I don't give everyone enough roleplaying credit, but that's my take on it.  Some people weren't very vocal either, though, so who knows?



 Hmm....So its either non-good or else incredibly stubborn in the face of counterevidence?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know she has MotP, but not sure about the Planar Handbook.  I think she prefers the 2e material she has--she doesn't seem to like how the Planar Handbook describes Sigil, but she's spending a lot of time converting the factions too.



Also check out planewalker.com.

I'm outie!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....So its either non-good or else incredibly stubborn in the face of counterevidence?



 I think that about sums it up.

The way I see it, maybe Halina will have a render cohort now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Also check out planewalker.com.
> 
> I'm outie!



 Yep, she got some help from them, but I don't think they've finished the faction material.  Either that or she's trying to get closer to the 2e feel.  Maybe you can ask her if she ever posts here again (she's not much of a hiver).

C'ya!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Also check out planewalker.com.
> 
> I'm outie!



 Bye Fru!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think that about sums it up.
> 
> The way I see it, maybe Halina will have a render cohort now.



 Nope, I don't have the power to do that because of the shared world :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't have the power to do that because of the shared world :\



 ... Okay, the way my character sees it, then.  

You could do that, anyway, and explain the lack of a render's appearance later as, "... Well, she has many cohorts that she uses for tasks on all the planes.  You may never see him again at all."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Okay, the way my character sees it, then.
> 
> You could do that, anyway, and explain the lack of a render's appearance later as, "... Well, she has many cohorts that she uses for tasks on all the planes.  You may never see him again at all."



 I'd probably have to make a proposal even to do that...that's one thing that is sometimes a downer.  But when I make my own world, I am the Alpha and the Omega! 

Hmm...I wonder if I can distract myself here long enough to avoid killing the render...although I guess I'm screwing over everyone because of my irrational attachment to Laynie and her Doggie...I should know by the fact that everyone posted that there will be nothing to save it...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd probably have to make a proposal even to do that...that's one thing that is sometimes a downer.  But when I make my own world, I am the Alpha and the Omega!
> 
> Hmm...I wonder if I can distract myself here long enough to avoid killing the render...although I guess I'm screwing over everyone because of my irrational attachment to Laynie and her Doggie...I should know by the fact that everyone posted that there will be nothing to save it...



 The way I understood it, you can have anything happen in your game as long as it's contained in your game and you fix it at the end (if it's something that's world altering).

Well, the sooner you kill the render, the sooner we can move on from the tragedy.  It'd be cool if Laynie later became a Ranger with Favored Enemy (Magical Beast) and focused on protecting them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The way I understood it, you can have anything happen in your game as long as it's contained in your game and you fix it at the end (if it's something that's world altering).
> 
> Well, the sooner you kill the render, the sooner we can move on from the tragedy.  It'd be cool if Laynie later became a Ranger with Favored Enemy (Magical Beast) and focused on protecting them.





> Well, the sooner you kill the render, the sooner we can move on from the tragedy. It'd be cool if Laynie later became a Ranger with Favored Enemy (Magical Beast) and focused on protecting them.



I know...

As for Laynie, no...I know what Laynie will be...And it won't be pretty if her Doggie is killed...Let's just say that my question about involving a PC's background NPCs might become important...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know...
> 
> As for Laynie, no...I know what Laynie will be...And it won't be pretty if her Doggie is killed...Let's just say that my question about involving a PC's background NPCs might become important...



 ... So you're saying we should 'accidentally' kill Laynie?  Another botched cure spell?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... So you're saying we should 'accidentally' kill Laynie?  Another botched cure spell?



 Let's put it this way--If your pet and sole protector was murdered by a group of mercenaries who force you away to some place against your will, would you be more likely to become a ranger of protecting magical beasts or very upset with the people who did this?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Let's put it this way--If your pet and sole protector was murdered by a group of mercenaries who force you away to some place against your will, would you be more likely to become a ranger of protecting magical beasts or very upset with the people who did this?



 Me personally?  I wouldn't take a PC class at all, likely, but I would be angry at those guys.  Except for the cool archer guy that did everything he reasonably could and then even said a prayer for my doggie.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Me personally? I wouldn't take a PC class at all, likely, but I would be angry at those guys.



Yeah, that's the basic gist.



> Except for the cool archer guy that did everything he reasonably could and then even said a prayer for my doggie.



But she didn't see that because she's being deceived.  Pretending to heal it and then murdering it--Zounds, seems like Chaotic Evil to me from afar...


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, massively tired 'n stuff.  C'ya!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, massively tired 'n stuff.  C'ya!



 G'night.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But she didn't see that because she's being deceived.  Pretending to heal it and then murdering it--Zounds, seems like Chaotic Evil to me from afar...



That's not me, though!  She can Zone of Truth me!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's not me, though!  She can Zone of Truth me!



 That's true enough...Hmm...I managed to not post in Immortality Awakens again.  Oh well, I'll see if I can do it tomorrow...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The revenant render--it'll just keep coming back!  Oh wait, unliving witnesses don't count?  Blast!



The Render-rider can ride those at 3rd level, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> The Render-rider can ride those at 3rd level, right?



 As long as they don't mind the fact that Render-Revenants won't go where the rider wants--they just keep coming back after their murderer and any associates that were with the murderer when the murderer killed it


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I'm wondering what alignment it is to kill Doggie not because you care about whether it will attack if it is healed (as evidenced by not healing it and giving it a chance to react) but because it gets in your way for your plan that you are enforcing on someone against their will.  I'm thinking Lawful Neutral there.



I never was a strict alignment person, but that's me.  Not that I don't try to play it and find a good one, I just think that people of any alignment will occasionaly go against it, and counting each time just seems monotonous.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought the consensus was that they didn't care whether it attacked or not because others would not adopt Laynie with the render around so it must be killed to facilitate adoption?



No, actualy Cade suggested that they heal it and see if it attacked, but the Cleric said no, so he asked that said cleric at least put it down nicely.  Personaly, he's truely worried it will continue to run rampant and can't care for the little girl properly.

I don't know where you got the adoption thing.  This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A Planescape fan, maybe?  I'm trying to convince a friend of mine to run a Planescape PbP on EN World.



You know any planescape material on the web?  I peered through the book once, but never got a chance to read the setting.

I love Dark Sun personaly, but I was poor and never got a chance to buy any of the books.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess it's possible I don't give everyone enough roleplaying credit, but that's my take on it.  Some people weren't very vocal either, though, so who knows?




Part of the issue is that the encounter drug on for so long, and many people had so little input towards the end due to the unconsious thing, that most are just "Whatever we can do to finish this off."

There are a few people being stuborn about what's going on (The Hobgoblins being stuborn as well didn't help), and it's just gotten bad.  I know I've been vocal a few times, but either been shot down or simply ignored.  Cade isn't exactly a shining becon of personality either, so I've been trying to be careful with how convincing he'll be about it (which seems to have worked, for even Rystil didn't notice that he argued to have them heal the render.)


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> Demensional Anchor can be usefull sometimes



*Casts _Mage's Disjunction_**
*Casts _Banishment of Being Imprisoned and being Nailed to the Sky_*


*Which, as we know, is the SRD name for Mordenkainen's Disjunction


----------



## Knight Otu

Hmmm... usually I get the hobbit puns, but not the latest...


----------



## Kemrain

Aaaaw! Looking at page 30, it seems I've missed a discussion about changing ah halfling male into a female virgin so he can ride a unicorn. Damnit! That's my kind of conversation, and I missed it. Why can't you people save your cool discussions until I'm *ON*line!?  Cripes...

- Kemrain the Ambiguous for a Reason.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aaaaw! Looking at page 30, it seems I've missed a discussion about changing ah halfling male into a female virgin so he can ride a unicorn. Damnit! That's my kind of conversation, and I missed it. Why can't you people save your cool discussions until I'm *ON*line!?  Cripes...
> 
> - Kemrain the Ambiguous for a Reason.




I must of passed over that conversation.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I must of passed over that conversation.



 Check the top of page 30. It's there in all it's glory. Then again, I suspectthe meat of it is on page 29 at the bottom. Haven't read that. Not gonna. It'll make me cry.

- Kemrain the Tearful.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Check the top of page 30. It's there in all it's glory. Then again, I suspectthe meat of it is on page 29 at the bottom. Haven't read that. Not gonna. It'll make me cry.
> 
> - Kemrain the Tearful.



Why would it make you cry?


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aaaaw! Looking at page 30, it seems I've missed a discussion about changing ah halfling male into a female virgin so he can ride a unicorn. Damnit! That's my kind of conversation, and I missed it. Why can't you people save your cool discussions until I'm *ON*line!?  Cripes...
> 
> - Kemrain the Ambiguous for a Reason.



If you give us your online schedule, we might be able to do that...


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why would it make you cry?



 Because I missed it! Sex-swapping conversations make my world go round, and I missed one. It's too sad.

- Kemrain the Poutey.


----------



## Knight Otu

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hmmm... usually I get the hobbit puns, but not the latest...




Hmm.. "aiding and abiding"?


----------



## Aeson

Start a sex swapping conversation. 

What do you think would happen if a male orc was turned into a elven female?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Check the top of page 30. It's there in all it's glory. Then again, I suspectthe meat of it is on page 29 at the bottom. Haven't read that. Not gonna. It'll make me cry.
> 
> - Kemrain the Tearful.



 You should read it, it was funny.  If I recall correctly, Bront claimed that using Girdles of Femininity to solve problems of being the wrong gender was overkill, and I claimed it was simple and efficient


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and don't just go back only to Page 29--go to Page 28 (and I saw you there posting on Page 28 ) it mostly starts on Page 28, Post 1104



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're the one who mentioned male characters needing to become girls twice. I mentioned a fix. If we were playing AD&D, I would have selected the non-permanent Dryad Cordial option, which had the added bonus of increasing Comeliness if drunk by women (but a cumulative chance that the gender switch is permanent). You know, too bad Kemrain isn't online. Kemrain likes these kinds of discussions.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're the one who mentioned male characters needing to become girls twice. I mentioned a fix. If we were playing AD&D, I would have selected the non-permanent Dryad Cordial option, which had the added bonus of increasing Comeliness if drunk by women (but a cumulative chance that the gender switch is permanent). You know, too bad Kemrain isn't online. Kemrain likes these kinds of discussions.



Rysti, you can be my proxy Hero, for when JDiv isn't around.  You totally rock.

- Kemrain the Feeling Better.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Start a sex swapping conversation.
> 
> What do you think would happen if a male orc was turned into a elven female?



 I have a feeling an orc would rather die than become a female elf. Especially because he knwos what kind of treatment he'll get from his brethren.

"Pass me up another elf, this one's split!"

- Kemrain the Shuddering.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti, what's this Driad thingey?

- Kemrain the Hasn't Read Page 28-30 Yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rysti, you can be my proxy Hero, for when JDiv isn't around.  You totally rock.
> 
> - Kemrain the Feeling Better.



 Oh boy, I'm a proxy!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rysti, what's this Driad thingey?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hasn't Read Page 28-30 Yet.



 Dryad Cordial is a magical item from Second Edition.  I'm at work, so I don't have my Encyclopaedia Magica here with me, but it basically had two effects:

1) If the drinker is male, he falls asleep and when he wakes up, he's a girl--temporarily, but there is a cumulative chance it becomes permanent.

2) If the drinker is female, she falls asleep and when she wakes up, she has more Comeliness (an optional ability score from second edition that lets you be pretty without impinging on Charisma), temporarily, but there is a cumulative chance that she keeps it and becomes a dryad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> You know any planescape material on the web?  I peered through the book once, but never got a chance to read the setting.
> 
> I love Dark Sun personaly, but I was poor and never got a chance to buy any of the books.



 Yeah, Planewalker.com.  If that's not the site, do google search for it, it's a pretty big site.  Fru mentioned it too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Part of the issue is that the encounter drug on for so long, and many people had so little input towards the end due to the unconsious thing, that most are just "Whatever we can do to finish this off."
> 
> There are a few people being stuborn about what's going on (The Hobgoblins being stuborn as well didn't help), and it's just gotten bad.  I know I've been vocal a few times, but either been shot down or simply ignored.  Cade isn't exactly a shining becon of personality either, so I've been trying to be careful with how convincing he'll be about it (which seems to have worked, for even Rystil didn't notice that he argued to have them heal the render.)



 Very true.  This also isn't the first issue to drag on, so we just kind of want to get the game moving.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dryad Cordial is a magical item from Second Edition.  I'm at work, so I don't have my Encyclopaedia Magica here with me, but it basically had two effects:
> 
> 1) If the drinker is male, he falls asleep and when he wakes up, he's a girl--temporarily, but there is a cumulative chance it becomes permanent.
> 
> 2) If the drinker is female, she falls asleep and when she wakes up, she has more Comeliness (an optional ability score from second edition that lets you be pretty without impinging on Charisma), temporarily, but there is a cumulative chance that she keeps it and becomes a dryad.



 Sexy. Thanks.

So, if a guy drank one, fell asleep, turned into a woman, and turned back, and then drank another, would the comulative chance go up, or is it only second draughts while the first is in effect?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wow isn't this thread a little long now?  I thought 1300 was the cut off for hive threads?

(I'm just suggesting something, not ordering something...)


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hmmm... usually I get the hobbit puns, but not the latest...



 It's "aiding and abetting"...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Because I missed it! Sex-swapping conversations make my world go round, and I missed one. It's too sad.
> 
> - Kemrain the Poutey.



 Dont' worry, I missed it too, and I was somehow in it, I think...


----------



## Jdvn1

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow isn't this thread a little long now?  I thought 1300 was the cut off for hive threads?
> 
> (I'm just suggesting something, not ordering something...)



 There's no official cutoff.  However, when a new one is made, the old one usually dies.  I guess a mod just hasn't noticed yet...


----------



## Kemrain

I* kinda* wish you guys would use an OOC gamethread for your 'Rysti's Game' discussion, and not the Hive. It's really the same sort of thing as me going on about my campaigns, everyone else gets quiet when I do, so I do it sparingly. It just seems to be dominating the conversation these days, and it pushes people who don't have imput into it away. I know we can always just post a new topic and drag the hive along with it, but, I just think the Rysti's game discussion is a little.. I dunno.. On Topic?  

I'm not going to ask that you stop, as you have every right to continue, I just wanted to complain and gripe a little. I feel a little better.

- Kemrain the Griping while Hopefully not Stepping on Anyone's Toes.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dont' worry, I missed it too, and I was somehow in it, I think...



 That takes talent. No wonder you're my hero.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's no official cutoff.  However, when a new one is made, the old one usually dies.  I guess a mod just hasn't noticed yet...



Do you think you could make a new thread without one of the moderators for this forum getting involved?  (More than a couple of them are on vacation right now.)


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have a feeling an orc would rather die than become a female elf. Especially because he knwos what kind of treatment he'll get from his brethren.
> 
> "Pass me up another elf, this one's split!"
> 
> - Kemrain the Shuddering.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I* kinda* wish you guys would use an OOC gamethread for your 'Rysti's Game' discussion, and not the Hive. It's really the same sort of thing as me going on about my campaigns, everyone else gets quiet when I do, so I do it sparingly. It just seems to be dominating the conversation these days, and it pushes people who don't have imput into it away. I know we can always just post a new topic and drag the hive along with it, but, I just think the Rysti's game discussion is a little.. I dunno.. On Topic?
> 
> I'm not going to ask that you stop, as you have every right to continue, I just wanted to complain and gripe a little. I feel a little better.
> 
> - Kemrain the Griping while Hopefully not Stepping on Anyone's Toes.



 Start up opposing discussions!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That takes talent. No wonder you're my hero.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 That reminds me of Bill Cosby.  "The husbands are the geniuses of the family.  Because it takes so much work... to be able to avoid doing anything."


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I* kinda* wish you guys would use an OOC gamethread for your 'Rysti's Game' discussion, and not the Hive. It's really the same sort of thing as me going on about my campaigns, everyone else gets quiet when I do, so I do it sparingly. It just seems to be dominating the conversation these days, and it pushes people who don't have imput into it away. I know we can always just post a new topic and drag the hive along with it, but, I just think the Rysti's game discussion is a little.. I dunno.. On Topic?
> 
> I'm not going to ask that you stop, as you have every right to continue, I just wanted to complain and gripe a little. I feel a little better.
> 
> - Kemrain the Griping while Hopefully not Stepping on Anyone's Toes.




I wanted to say something but decided to wait for someone else to bring it up and reenforce their comments.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do you think you could make a new thread without one of the moderators for this forum getting involved?  (More than a couple of them are on vacation right now.)



 One was made last night, many hours ago.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> One was made last night, many hours ago.




Ahhh, I see.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I see.



 These things have gotten above 1500 posts before, though.  It's not unheard of.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wanted to say something but decided to wait for someone else to bring it up and reenforce their comments.



 I've been reenforced! Cool!

Aeson, I have no clie what that emotocon thingey means. It looks violent.

- Kemrain the Jubulant and Confused.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Start up opposing discussions!



 About what?! The things I'm best qualified to discuss I'm not allowed to!

- Kemrain the Distraught, and Very Bi-Polar.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been reenforced! Cool!
> 
> Aeson, I have no clie what that emotocon thingey means. It looks violent.
> 
> - Kemrain the Jubulant and Confused.



 I think it's laughing and falling off the chair.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> About what?! The things I'm best qualified to discuss I'm not allowed to!
> 
> - Kemrain the Distraught, and Very Bi-Polar.



 ... What do you normally talk about?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it's laughing and falling off the chair.



 You see laughter, I see violence, everything's right with the world.

- Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You see laughter, I see violence, everything's right with the world.
> 
> - Kemrain the Odd.



 Violence isn't funny?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What do you normally talk about?



 Sexual stuff makes up a great portion of my conversational repi.. rep.. Word.  It just isn't appropriate for most any EN World discussions. Pity, really, as it's a fascinating subject.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Violence isn't funny?



 Usually is, actually. In a bleak, nasty sort of way. I didn't laugh at the emote, but I can see why you would. Repeated decapitation is amusing, I suppose.

- Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sexual stuff makes up a great portion of my conversational repi.. rep.. Word.  It just isn't appropriate for most any EN World discussions. Pity, really, as it's a fascinating subject.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.



 Repertoire?

But what do you normally talk about _here_?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Usually is, actually. In a bleak, nasty sort of way. I didn't laugh at the emote, but I can see why you would. Repeated decapitation is amusing, I suppose.
> 
> - Kemrain the Odd.



 I thought the head was pre-decapitated.

... Now with lemon-fresh scent!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Repertoire?
> 
> But what do you normally talk about _here_?



 Um.. Well, I.. Uuh.. 

I don't remember!

- Kemrain the Forgetful.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been reenforced! Cool!
> 
> Aeson, I have no clie what that emotocon thingey means. It looks violent.
> 
> - Kemrain the Jubulant and Confused.



It is supposed to be ROFL but I guess some could be confused.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought the head was pre-decapitated.
> 
> ... Now with lemon-fresh scent!



 I prefer lime. Can we have lime-fresh scent instead?

- Kemrain the Green.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. Well, I.. Uuh..
> 
> I don't remember!
> 
> - Kemrain the Forgetful.



 I think conversations here are random.  So, feel free to start up random conversations.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is supposed to be ROFL but I guess some could be confused.



 Please keep in mind how hideously moronic I'm capable of being. I mean, merely witnessing it would be ebough for you to gouge your brain out with a fingernail clipper thingey.

- Kemrain the Eldrich Horror from Beyond.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I prefer lime. Can we have lime-fresh scent instead?
> 
> - Kemrain the Green.



 Sure.  Although if we did 'new citrus scent,' we wouldn't alienate as much of our fruit target audience.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think conversations here are random.  So, feel free to start up random conversations.



 I wanna say the funny words now! I like Darren! He's my friend! I like him, and him!

- Kemrain the Random


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sexual stuff makes up a great portion of my conversational repi.. rep.. Word.  It just isn't appropriate for most any EN World discussions. Pity, really, as it's a fascinating subject.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.



We're all adults here or are at work anyway. We should be able to discuss sexual stuff.

HEHE she said stuff hehehe.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Please keep in mind how hideously moronic I'm capable of being. I mean, merely witnessing it would be ebough for you to gouge your brain out with a fingernail clipper thingey.
> 
> - Kemrain the Eldrich Horror from Beyond.



 Thank goodness he's undead and I'm a construct!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sure.  Although if we did 'new citrus scent,' we wouldn't alienate as much of our fruit target audience.



 I thought we wanted to alienate people...

- Kemrain the Alienist.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thank goodness he's undead and I'm a construct!



 A construct druid? Now I've seen everything.

- Kemrain the Impressed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wanna say the funny words now! I like Darren! He's my friend! I like him, and him!
> 
> - Kemrain the Random



 Congratulations, there's no way I can comment to that post in a manner that makes sense.

Cheese!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Please keep in mind how hideously moronic I'm capable of being. I mean, merely witnessing it would be ebough for you to gouge your brain out with a fingernail clipper thingey.
> 
> - Kemrain the Eldrich Horror from Beyond.



That would be cool. I never had that reaction to anyone before.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I thought we wanted to alienate people...
> 
> - Kemrain the Alienist.



 Why's that?  The Hivemind is fun for the _whole_ dysfunctional family.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A construct druid? Now I've seen everything.
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed.



 I'm a druid?  Well, why not.  Warforged can be druids, why not me?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're all adults here or are at work anyway. We should be able to discuss sexual stuff.
> 
> HEHE she said stuff hehehe.



 While I'd love to, EN World just isn't the place. I mean, I've had hours long phone conversations about genetals before, and they were great conversatons. We just can't do stuff like that on here. It's against the rules, isn't it?

- Kemrain the Having Only Picked Up the Rules from Context.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thank goodness he's undead and I'm a construct!



I'm undead? Is that where the smell is coming from?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sexy. Thanks.
> 
> So, if a guy drank one, fell asleep, turned into a woman, and turned back, and then drank another, would the comulative chance go up, or is it only second draughts while the first is in effect?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.



 Yes, the chance does go up.  It also lasts for a good number of days each time.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congratulations, there's no way I can comment to that post in a manner that makes sense.
> 
> Cheese!



 It's a quote from Ren and Stimpy.

- Kemrain the Spumco-ey.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While I'd love to, EN World just isn't the place. I mean, I've had hours long phone conversations about genetals before, and they were great conversatons. We just can't do stuff like that on here. It's against the rules, isn't it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Having Only Picked Up the Rules from Context.



 Just don't offend Eric's Grandma, is the guideline.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, the chance does go up.  It also lasts for a good number of days each time.



 Cool! Where can I get me some?!

- Kemrain the Impressed!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm a druid?  Well, why not.  Warforged can be druids, why not me?



 You said so earlier, didn't you? Can't make it stop raining?

- Kemrain the Observant?


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While I'd love to, EN World just isn't the place. I mean, I've had hours long phone conversations about genetals before, and they were great conversatons. We just can't do stuff like that on here. It's against the rules, isn't it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Having Only Picked Up the Rules from Context.



Wait a sec, there are rules here? What if I'm Chaotic in nature and have no use for rules?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just don't offend Eric's Grandma, is the guideline.



 How prudish is Eric's Grandma? I dunno where the line is.

- Kemrain the Afraid of the Rabid Death-Grandma!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm undead? Is that where the smell is coming from?



 Have you looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wait a sec, there are rules here? What if I'm Chaotic in nature and have no use for rules?



 You get ate by the aforementioned Rabid Death Grandma!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's a quote from Ren and Stimpy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Spumco-ey.



 Ah, my secret comes out.  I'm Ren-and-Stimpy illiterate.

- Jdvn1 the Happy Happy Joy... Division.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just don't offend Eric's Grandma, is the guideline.



What happens if we do? Does she take a switch or flyswatter to us?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You said so earlier, didn't you? Can't make it stop raining?
> 
> - Kemrain the Observant?



  I said I'd need more levels of Druid, IIRC, but I didn't say I had any to start with.  A Jdvn has his own class.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, my secret comes out.  I'm Ren-and-Stimpy illiterate.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Happy Happy Joy... Division.



 Very clever! Heheehe!

I'd lend you e1ven's boxed sets, if you weren't in Texas.

- Kemrain the Afraid of Texans.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you looked in the mirror lately?



Come to think of it. I haven't seen myself in a mirror of late.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How prudish is Eric's Grandma? I dunno where the line is.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of the Rabid Death-Grandma!



 What would you say in front of your own grandmother?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> What happens if we do? Does she take a switch or flyswatter to us?



 Yes.  Exactly.  You want to avoid that.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> What happens if we do? Does she take a switch or flyswatter to us?



 She rabidly eats us with death sauce. Wheren't you paying attention? Rabid Death-Grandma eats you. How hard is that? Fear her! FEAR!!

- Kemrain the Rabblerouser.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What would you say in front of your own grandmother?



Considering some of the stuff my grandmother has said to me. Almost anything.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A Jdvn has class.



I... disagree. 

I think it really gets time to switch threads, now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Very clever! Heheehe!
> 
> I'd lend you e1ven's boxed sets, if you weren't in Texas.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of Texans.



 I prefer watching TV at the regularly scheduled times.  Having to wait builds tension.

- Jdvn1 the Be Afraid, Be Very Afraid... But I Don't Know Why.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She rabidly eats us with death sauce. Wheren't you paying attention? Rabid Death-Grandma eats you. How hard is that? Fear her! FEAR!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Rabblerouser.



I posted as you were writing that. Now I get the picture.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Come to think of it. I haven't seen myself in a mirror of late.



 Is that good or bad?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What would you say in front of your own grandmother?



 I wouldn't have said the transsexual thing in front of her... Then again, that's mostly because my father *forbade* me from speaking about it to his family.

I'd say anythign in front of my mom's mom. She died of breast cancer when my mom was 16. That and she was frickin' cool, mom tells me.

- Kemrain the Poutey.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Considering some of the stuff my grandmother has said to me. Almost anything.



 Well.  Then just read the EN World FAQ.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well.  Then just read the EN World FAQ.



 Link us, oh great and powerful JDiv!?

- Kemrain the Lazy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I... disagree.
> 
> I think it really gets time to switch threads, now.



  I was waiting for someone to go there.

And... how about in a little bit?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have said the transsexual thing in front of her... Then again, that's mostly because my father *forbade* me from speaking about it to his family.
> 
> I'd say anythign in front of my mom's mom. She died of breast cancer when my mom was 16. That and she was frickin' cool, mom tells me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Poutey.



 Well, it's easier to talk to someone if it's like a wall.

- Jdvn1 the My Mother's Mother Died When My Mother Was 4.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Link us, oh great and powerful JDiv!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Lazy.



I refuse!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have said the transsexual thing in front of her... Then again, that's mostly because my father *forbade* me from speaking about it to his family.
> 
> I'd say anythign in front of my mom's mom. She died of breast cancer when my mom was 16. That and she was frickin' cool, mom tells me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Poutey.





Why, is your father ashamed of transsexuals? 


Cool grandmas are well cool.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Cool! Where can I get me some?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed!



 Ask some dryads I guess?  The best combo is to drink it and then drink it again while its still in effect.  Then you get to be female *and* have increased comeliness


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ask some dryads I guess?  The best combo is to drink it and then drink it again while its still in effect.  Then you get to be female *and* have increased comeliness



 Dryads-R-Us!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it's easier to talk to someone if it's like a wall.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the My Mother's Mother Died When My Mother Was 4.



 If it's like a wall? Huh?

Sorry about your grammie. Musta been hard on mom. Poor gal.

- Kemrain the Sad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If it's like a wall? Huh?
> 
> Sorry about your grammie. Musta been hard on mom. Poor gal.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sad.



 Well, no response 'n such.

Also from Breast Cancer.  I think my mom didn't understand fully at the time, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, no response 'n such.
> 
> Also from Breast Cancer.  I think my mom didn't understand fully at the time, though.



 I wouldn't imagine, being 4 and all. Very different to lose a parent as a teenager, though I doubt no more or less rough emotionally. I'm glad I still have my mommy. I love her very much.

- Kemrain the Sappy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wouldn't imagine, being 4 and all. Very different to lose a parent as a teenager, though I doubt no more or less rough emotionally. I'm glad I still have my mommy. I love her very much.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sappy.



 Yeah, I think it hurt her more later on in life when she realized what she was missing.

... Man, this conversation has gotten _way_ more serious.  Good time to close the thread?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think it hurt her more later on in life when she realized what she was missing.
> 
> ... Man, this conversation has gotten _way_ more serious.  Good time to close the thread?



 We should make it happier first. Ending on a downer will curse the thread to the land of frowns for all enernity!

- Kemrain the Blasphemous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We should make it happier first. Ending on a downer will curse the thread to the land of frowns for all enernity!
> 
> - Kemrain the Blasphemous.



 Flowers!  Bunnies!

Of Doom.

Blast, that didn't work so well.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Flowers!  Bunnies!
> 
> Of Doom.
> 
> Blast, that didn't work so well.



 Of Doom? Of *Doom*?! Is that the best you can do?! C'mon! Of devildeathdoomevil would be a better start, and you'd have to keep goign from there!

- Kemrain the Overdramatic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Of Doom? Of *Doom*?! Is that the best you can do?! C'mon! Of devildeathdoomevil would be a better start, and you'd have to keep goign from there!
> 
> - Kemrain the Overdramatic.



 Well, I'd prefer Paragon SuperRoboNinjaZombiePirateFlower-Bunnies of Legendary Doom, but that might be too much.


----------



## Knight Otu

...of Legacy?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ...of Legacy?



 Definitely of Legacy!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ...of Legacy?



 Well, I wanted to use 'of Legend', but also 'of Doom' so I combined the two.  I think 'of Legacy' might be redundant?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'd prefer Paragon SuperRoboNinjaZombiePirateFlower-Bunnies of Legendary Doom, but that might be too much.



 Robo-Ninja-Zombie-Pirate-Flower-Bunnies.. You lost me, there. It's time to move on. This thread is dead. We can't recover from here. That's it, folks. Flatlined. Pushing up daisies. This is an Ex-Thread.

- Kemrain the Coroner-Elect.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Robo-Ninja-Zombie-Pirate-Flower-Bunnies.. You lost me, there. It's time to move on. This thread is dead. We can't recover from here. That's it, folks. Flatlined. Pushing up daisies. This is an Ex-Thread.
> 
> - Kemrain the Coroner-Elect.



 I performed that before!

So much fun.


----------



## Jdvn1

New thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138615


----------

